# AP Source: Census Worker hanged with 'fed' on body



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.



> The AP is reporting that Bill Sparkman, a 51-year-old part-time Census field worker and occasional teacher, was found hung to death in Kentucky with the word fed was scrawled on the dead mans chest. Investigators are still trying to determine the motive, but law enforcement officers have told the agency the matter is an apparent homicide. Our job is to determine if there was foul play involved  and thats part of the investigation  and if there was foul play involved, whether that is related to his employment as a census worker, said FBI spokesman David Beyer.



Great, so one of the nutjobs who is all about watering the tree of liberty with the blood of tyrants finally went and killed someone?

The Associated Press: AP source: Census worker hanged with &#39;fed&#39; on body

I'm sure Michelle Bachmann will be pleased.


----------



## jillian (Sep 23, 2009)

but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....

that's just goofy. right?


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone here really surprised?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> 
> that's just goofy. right?



Of course, calling these people Anti-American and trying to help advance the Socialist Agenda isn't going to incite anyone or provoke anyone.

What the idiots who have those signs and slogans fail to realize is that the tree of liberty is never happy, you can continue the bloodlust all you want but it will never be quenched.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 23, 2009)

Michelle Bachmann is probably ROFLing and LOLing.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> I,ll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.


 
There probably wasn't much blood since it was a hanging.

Unless the word "fed" was carved onto his chest.

And again, if the carving was postmortem, there wouldn't be a lot of blood either.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

I HOPE this is not what it looks like.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > I,ll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.
> ...



it was the proverbial "blood" as in this mans death.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof


 
You make a good point.

Maybe he was gay, but very ashamed, and he killed himself because he knew that he could never have a relationship with his co-worker - Fred.

So he wrote his true love's name over his heart...but unfortunately misspelled it.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof



the word fed scrawled on his body points towards a political motive.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...



Did it include backward "B"s?


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 23, 2009)

That is friggin' sick!


----------



## alan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

It's probably a suicide, just like Vince Foster.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


 
That's true.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...


and if the people that did it were moonshiners, and they thought he was a "fed" aka "revenuer"

how would that be "political"

this did happen in Kentucky, remember?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> *I'll wait for the facts to come in* but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.


yeah, SURE you will


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners



Because a CENSUS worker is going to have FED what is likely carved onto his body?

After all this rousing about the Census and how it's corrupt, how Obama's going to use it to turn the country Socialist, and you would be surprised by the fact that someone actually went and killed a Census worker for that same reason?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...



We don't know for sure what happened.  Best to wait for the facts.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



like i said," points to" it could be anything at this point, but i would say if moonshiners killed him and wrote fed it would still be a kind of political killing just from a different area.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> this did happen in Kentucky, remember?



Sure do,

Poll shows 51% in Ky. sure Obama was born in U.S. - State - Kentucky.com


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > *I'll wait for the facts to come in* but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.
> ...




go fuck yourself, i write what i mean.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


sure you do
you lied when you said you would wait till the facts came out
because you were assigning blame in that very sentence


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


i agree

hell must be having a cold front


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you are one dumb fuck who cant understand the written word.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


oh, i understood it quite well
and you just cant stand it that your hypocrisy was exposed

so, you can fuck off yourself


----------



## alan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...




The article you linked said "scrawled", not "carved".  Let's not start exaggerating.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


there has already been a lot of exaggerating in this thread


----------



## noose4 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



the only thing shown here is that you dont understand the english language.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Yes, that is an exaggeration.  What are some of the others?


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
BOYS!!!  BOYS!!!

Enough of the bickering!  After all...a man is dead!

Let's put our difference aside and send our condolences to his wife, Maggie Sue, and his kids Billy Joe, Jim-Bob, and the twins, Dale and Dwayne.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Alright, so it says scrawled and not carved, my mistake. However, there is still a dead Census worker with the word fed scrawled on his body.

Any theories over there? Other then the fact it's the moonshiners supposedly?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


i agreed with your response to some of it
remember?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Alright, so it says scrawled and not carved, my mistake. However, there is still a dead Census worker with the word fed scrawled on his body.
> 
> Any theories over there? Other then the fact it's the moonshiners supposedly?


i never said it "was" i said it "could be"
we dont know since we dont have the FACTS yet


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i never said it "was" i said it "could be"
> we dont know since we dont have the FACTS yet



We don't have all the facts yet, we got a good number however. I'm just saying, if it turned out to be a nutjob, would you be surprised?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> 
> that's just goofy. right?


As a matter of fact, it's idiotic to think there is inciting.  Unless you want to start burning books and music albums/discs.  Start with _The Catcher in the Rye_ and _Double White/Helter Skelter_.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...


It's the damn Appalachians in Kentucky.  They have hated feds for a century.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Alright, so it says scrawled and not carved, my mistake. However, there is still a dead Census worker with the word fed scrawled on his body.
> 
> Any theories over there? Other then the fact it's the moonshiners supposedly?



islamofascists who got chased away before finishing scrawling "fedayeen" on him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sure there's less to this story then meets the eye. 

It went through the "Hysterical Librul Magnifying Glass" so you first have to say, "Did this really happen?" then "Did this happen the way it was reported?"

If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> As a matter of fact, it's idiotic to think there is inciting.  Unless you want to start burning books and music albums/discs.  Start with _The Catcher in the Rye_ and _Double White/Helter Skelter_.



Oh really? So all these people carrying signs saying that the blood of tyrants must be spilled to water the tree of liberty wouldn't shoot Obama if given the opportunity?

If you actually are that naive, you are pathetic.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact, it's idiotic to think there is inciting.  Unless you want to start burning books and music albums/discs.  Start with _The Catcher in the Rye_ and _Double White/Helter Skelter_.
> ...


Get on the potty, you're making a mess of your pants.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism



I'm speechless right now...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Get on the potty, you're making a mess of your pants.



Nice pathetic deflection. Going to answer my question there bucko?

Here's the thing. After the months of this spill the blood bullshit, you'd actually be surprised that one of the nutjobs actually went ahead and went through with it?


----------



## rdean (Sep 23, 2009)

It's possible that it's because he was a teacher.  Some political parties are not very fond of education these days.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Get on the potty, you're making a mess of your pants.
> ...



Hell, with all the other eliminationist rhetoric going on even *years *before the last election, it's not surprising some of the other things that have happened recently.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Get on the potty, you're making a mess of your pants.
> ...


you completely partisanized this story, yet you scream like bloody murder if someone calls you a partisan


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That's an exaggeration?


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

rdean said:


> It's possible that it's because he was a teacher.  Some political parties are not very fond of education these days.



And he was a FEDERAL teacher, too. They're the worst kind, y'know.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm sure there's less to this story then meets the eye.
> 
> It went through the "Hysterical Librul Magnifying Glass" so you first have to say, "Did this really happen?" then "Did this happen the way it was reported?"
> 
> If it did happen as reported, however unlikely,* then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism*




Wanted to make sure no one missed that comment.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you completely partisanized this story, yet you scream like bloody murder if someone calls you a partisan



Actually no, I made my opinion that a nutjob who believes in this "spill the blood" bullshit probably did this.

Nothing partisan about that. UNLESS you're saying that all of the nutjobs are Republicans.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like a mob killing to me.

The only inciting I see is going on in this thread. Whacked out lefties who drool whenever someone dies mysteriously so they can accuse the right of "inciting" it. What a laugh.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there's less to this story then meets the eye.
> ...



sounds like support for domestic terrorism


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Get on the potty, you're making a mess of your pants.
> ...


Your panic was serious, then.  Amazing.



Si modo said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


No, all those persons carrying signs would not off the POTUS given the chance, you fear-mongering dolt.




Funny, I never thought that these idiots would have taken out the last POTUS, but I'm not prone to panty-wetting, dolthood, panic either.  I have a spine.




















How ridiculous your panic is.



> ....  Here's the thing. After the months of this spill the blood bullshit, you'd actually be surprised that one of the nutjobs actually went ahead and went through with it?


Then get to know your country and the history of the regions.  It's the Appalachians and Kentucky.  Read up on it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you completely partisanized this story, yet you scream like bloody murder if someone calls you a partisan
> ...


and if you are right, i would agree with you, however, we do not have enough facts to even begin to make that kind of claim


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism



Do you ever *think* before you speak/write?  Or is this actually what your brain produced?  Weigh your answer carefully.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Sounds like a mob killing to me.
> 
> The only inciting I see is going on in this thread. Whacked out lefties who drool whenever someone dies mysteriously so they can accuse the right of "inciting" it. What a laugh.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ion-activist-killed-in-front-high-school.html


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> and if you are right, i would agree with you, however, we do not have enough facts to even begin to make that kind of claim



If you say so, I'm just saying I'm making my bet now that it was motivated by the fact he was a Census worker. I'm not being partisan here, the nutjob who killed this guy is not limited to one side of the political spectrum.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Then get to know your country and the history of the regions.  It's the Appalachians in Kentucky.  Read up on it.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof


Really.

Nothing like getting one's daily exercise in by jumping to conclusions.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Sounds like a mob killing to me.
> 
> The only inciting I see is going on in this thread. Whacked out lefties who drool whenever someone dies mysteriously so they can accuse the right of "inciting" it. What a laugh.



Vince Foster, anyone?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism



Looks like I got a new sig.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > and if you are right, i would agree with you, however, we do not have enough facts to even begin to make that kind of claim
> ...


And ANY federal worker is despised and has been for decades by many in Kentucky.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope they find his killer(s).

Condolences to his family.

Sad.  So sad.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


and in tenn

especially in the mountain regions


----------



## Polk (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.



First bit? They've already attacked earlier this year.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> I hope they find his killer(s).
> 
> Condolences to his family.
> 
> Sad.  So sad.


i agree
i hope they find the killer and prosecute to the fullest extent of the law

this is clearly a murder, no question in my mind, but who did it and what the motivation remains unknown


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


Indeed.  And many parts of West Virginia.  TVA mistrust, prohibition, mining/unions, etc.  I have to wonder if folks even get to know their own country at all.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Indeed.  And many parts of West Virginia.  TVA mistrust, prohibition, mining/unions, etc.  I have to wonder if folks even get to know their own country at all.



For someone saying all the facts haven't come in, you seem to have already made up your mind.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

For those who obviously don't know about the history of the area, here's a start:


> ....
> 
> But late in the 19th century, mining, logging and railroad companies moved into the area, often uprooting families and devastating the land.
> 
> ...



CNN.com - Hard times in the mountains - March 5, 2001


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.  And many parts of West Virginia.  TVA mistrust, prohibition, mining/unions, etc.  I have to wonder if folks even get to know their own country at all.
> ...


uh, where was she doing anything of the sort?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.  And many parts of West Virginia.  TVA mistrust, prohibition, mining/unions, etc.  I have to wonder if folks even get to know their own country at all.
> ...


Have I?  Or am I putting out facts for those who are hysterically jumping to conclusions without taking into consideration some very obvious information?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism
> ...



It takes so, so little to make the Hope Change Brigade Happy, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

Polk said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.
> ...



Late last year, too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't seen Libruls this worked up since some obscure Republican Assemblyman in CA talked about eye patch undies


----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Alright, so it says scrawled and not carved, my mistake. However, there is still a dead Census worker with the word fed scrawled on his body.
> 
> Any theories over there? Other then the fact it's the moonshiners supposedly?




Plenty,  meth lab,  pot grower,  illegal tobacco field,  unlicensed chinchilla ranch,  hell,  it could have been just about anything.

Robert, you're getting to be as bad as CNN...I might have to start calling you Nancy.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, so it says scrawled and not carved, my mistake. However, there is still a dead Census worker with the word fed scrawled on his body.
> ...


dang, i hadnt even thought of those possibilities


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Plenty,  meth lab,  pot grower,  illegal tobacco field,  unlicensed chinchilla ranch,  hell,  it could have been just about anything.
> 
> Robert, you're getting to be as bad as CNN...I might have to start calling you Nancy.



Meth labs, you're thinking of Wasilla.  

Seriously though, I think to assume that it was some illegal growers of anything were the killers doesn't make much sense. Why would they kill a Census worker and draw heat to the area? They may be stupid some of them but not that stupid.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty,  meth lab,  pot grower,  illegal tobacco field,  unlicensed chinchilla ranch,  hell,  it could have been just about anything.
> ...


Some may not be too educated or too bright, but they have a very tight community.  Few will talk and/or rat in that sort of environment.  And the criminals know they can count on that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty,  meth lab,  pot grower,  illegal tobacco field,  unlicensed chinchilla ranch,  hell,  it could have been just about anything.
> ...


wow, and bobby brings yet another Palin LIE


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Some may not be too educated or too bright, but they have a very tight community.  Few will talk and/or rat in that sort of environment.  And the criminals know they can count on that.



It doesn't matter whether the people will rat or not. That area will now be under a lot more police watchful eyes for a good amount of time.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I haven't seen Libruls this worked up since some obscure Republican Assemblyman in CA talked about eye patch undies



Well, at least we did get to see in this thread just far gone you are in wingnutland.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Some may not be too educated or too bright, but they have a very tight community.  Few will talk and/or rat in that sort of environment.  And the criminals know they can count on that.
> ...



And I'm guessing they're not gonna stop the census from happening, either.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wow, and bobby brings yet another Palin LIE



What lie?

1.) I made a joke.

2.) I didn't even invoke Palin's name.

What killed your sense of humor and cooked it for dinner?


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Where's the lie?

That area *is* the Meth capital of Alaska.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Some may not be too educated or too bright, but they have a very tight community.  Few will talk and/or rat in that sort of environment.  And the criminals know they can count on that.
> ...


LMAO.  You're kidding yourself if you don't think that it has been under _at least_ federal eyes for a very long time.  They have been under the FBI/HIDTA watch for a while now.

Appalachia-High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > wow, and bobby brings yet another Palin LIE
> ...



Grow a sack and man up already. How pathetic.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


the REGION was, not the town
look up the facts


----------



## Annie (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confused. I thought the 'census' began in 2010? That's what my lesson plans provided by the government said...


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


Do keep up.  Palin is not Vice President (you really need to get over that) and the topic is an apparent murder of a census worker in Kentucky.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


The region - which includes Wasilla.

Juneau Empire Story Archive

//Back to the census worker now...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Grow a sack and man up already. How pathetic.



Considering my sig, you have no room to talk.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof




He had "FED" carved into his chest.

He was a Census worker.

Wake up dude, as I predicted, and so it begins.


----------



## Annie (Sep 23, 2009)

Once again, according to the official notices by US Gov't, Census begins with Jan 10.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> LMAO.  You're kidding yourself if you don't think that it has been under _at least_ federal eyes for a very long time.  They have been under the FBI/HIDTA watch for a while now.
> 
> Appalachia-High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area



It doesn't matter how well a area is being watched. A murder like this does nothing good for the criminals there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Grow a sack and man up already. How pathetic.
> ...



Yeah, but you won't EVER see me doing my Robert imitation of Mr Garrison and say, "I made a joke"


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...



Could be a useful distractor too.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Annie said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word â&#8364;&#732;fedâ&#8364;&#8482; scrawled on his body.
> ...


They started hiring hourly workers earlier this year.  Training may still be going on and that training includes trial runs, from my understanding.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 23, 2009)

Annie said:


> Once again, according to the official notices by US Gov't, Census begins with Jan 10.



Facts have NOTHING to do with this story! Don't you get it?  This is Mark Foley meets the Obscure Republican California Eye Patch Assemblyman meets a wide stance!

This is HUGE!


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

Annie said:


> Once again, according to the official notices by US Gov't, Census begins with Jan 10.


The census conducts ongoing work throughout other times of the year, not all for the decennial census.

"He worked part-time for the Census, usually conducting interviews once or twice a month.Sparkman has worked for the Census since 2003, spanning five counties in the surrounding area. Much of his recent work had been in Clay County, officials said.
Door-to-door operations have been suspended in Clay County pending a resolution of the investigation, Scurry-Johnson said."


A story which just came out with some more details:

AP source: Census worker found hanged near Kentucky cemetery had word 'fed' scrawled on chest | Washington Examiner


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, according to the official notices by US Gov't, Census begins with Jan 10.
> ...





> "He worked part-time for the Census, usually conducting interviews once or twice a month.Sparkman has worked for the Census since 2003, spanning five counties in the surrounding area. Much of his recent work had been in Clay County, officials said.
> Door-to-door operations have been suspended in Clay County pending a resolution of the investigation, Scurry-Johnson said."




Dumbass.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.  You're kidding yourself if you don't think that it has been under _at least_ federal eyes for a very long time.  They have been under the FBI/HIDTA watch for a while now.
> ...


Hey, you were the one that said it didn't make any sense to bring attention to themselves.  They already have the attention.  It's already a high crime area.  It's a tight area.  No one rats.  Crime continues.

South Boston-esque.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 23, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Now THERE'S a good point!


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...


Ah, another Chicken Little who didn't read.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


until we actually have more info, its hard to say what it was


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

From the above link:

"...Gilbert Acciardo, a retired Kentucky state trooper who directs an after-school program at the elementary school where Sparkman was a frequent substitute teacher, said he had warned Sparkman to be careful when he did his Census work."I told him on more than one occasion, based on my years in the state police, 'Mr. Sparkman, when you go into those counties, be careful because people are going to perceive you different than they do elsewhere,'" Acciardo said.
"Even though he was with the Census Bureau, sometimes people can view someone with any government agency as 'the government.' I just was afraid that he might meet the wrong character along the way up there," Acciardo said.
Acciardo said he became suspicious when Sparkman didn't show up for work at the after-school program for two days and went to police. Authorities immediately initiated an investigation, he said.
"He was such an innocent person," Acciardo said. "I hate to say that he was naive, but he saw the world as all good, and there's a lot of bad in the world."
Lucindia Scurry-Johnson, assistant director of the Census Bureau's southern office in Charlotte, N.C., said law enforcement officers have told the agency the matter is "an apparent homicide" but nothing else.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Hey, you were the one that said it didn't make any sense to bring attention to themselves.  They already have the attention.  It's already a high crime area.  It's a tight area.  No one rats.  Crime continues.
> 
> South Boston-esque.



Are you referring to Southie today or back when Bulger ran things? Because there were certainly rats during Whitey's day, they were just taken care of. Just wondering 

Also, yes, it is a high crime area. However, the arrival of MORE FBI and more police is not going to help things. I assume you can agree with that common sense statement?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Absolutely could be.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


not surprising with him
he's totally clueless about just about everything


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> From the above link:
> 
> "...Gilbert Acciardo, a retired Kentucky state trooper who directs an after-school program at the elementary school where Sparkman was a frequent substitute teacher, said he had warned Sparkman to be careful when he did his Census work."I told him on more than one occasion, based on my years in the state police, 'Mr. Sparkman, when you go into those counties, be careful because people are going to perceive you different than they do elsewhere,'" Acciardo said.
> "Even though he was with the Census Bureau, sometimes people can view someone with any government agency as 'the government.' I just was afraid that he might meet the wrong character along the way up there," Acciardo said.
> ...


which supports more of what I have been saying than what a lot of the "liberals" in this thread have


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you were the one that said it didn't make any sense to bring attention to themselves.  They already have the attention.  It's already a high crime area.  It's a tight area.  No one rats.  Crime continues.
> ...


shes likely referring to south Boston before you were born


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof



At which you are an undisputed maestro (or -ette, depending on your mood).  Grow up.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you were the one that said it didn't make any sense to bring attention to themselves.  They already have the attention.  It's already a high crime area.  It's a tight area.  No one rats.  Crime continues.
> ...


Yup, as would any crime.  Yet criminals still commit them.  Go figure.  It's a given.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...


uh, you are nothing but a dumbassed partisan
fuck off asswipe


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Careful, I'm not sure if he can handle both a regional _and_ temporal expansion of his world in one thread.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

I read the article...

The Retired State Trooper warned sparks about the mountain folk, base on "his years of service" working that area.



> Gilbert Acciardo, a retired Kentucky state trooper who directs an after-school program at the elementary school where Sparkman was a frequent substitute teacher, said he had warned Sparkman to be careful when he did his Census work.
> 
> "I told him on more than one occasion, based on my years in the state police, 'Mr. Sparkman, when you go into those counties, be careful because people are going to perceive you different than they do elsewhere,'" Acciardo said.
> 
> "Even though he was with the Census Bureau, sometimes people can view someone with any government agency as 'the government.' I just was afraid that he might meet the wrong character along the way up there," Acciardo said.



*Obviously* (I seem to be using that word a lot lately)  *this distrust long predates the Obama Administration...so there's that hypothesis up in smoke.*


Now, allow me to give you an analogy you lily-white city-slickers can absorb without too much background information on the hill folk culture.

Sending an uninitiated,  non-local, naive, unknown census worker into the backwood of Kentucky,  or Arkansas or Missouri, or Tennessee is the equivalent  of ---

Sending an uninitiated,  non-local, naive, unknown census worker into Cabrini Green Housing Project in Chicago,  or Compton, California  or Nuevo Laredo, Mexico,  or the worst neighborhoods of the Five Boroughs in New York.

Remember the Mayor of Chicago moved into Cabrini-Green back in the 80's,  vowing to clean it up...even with a contingent of bodyguards and police...she only lasted three weeks.

In some areas of the backwoods, it's the same philosophy, just different topography.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I read the article...
> 
> The Retired State Trooper warned sparks about the mountain folk, base on "his years of service" working that area.
> 
> ...


but that wouldn't make this a political thing


----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I read the article...
> 
> The Retired State Trooper warned sparks about the mountain folk, base on "his years of service" working that area.
> 
> ...



Great point.

I'd wager that the reason most libs don't or won't get it is because they don't live in those places either in the city or the country. It's easy to have high ideals when they're never tested.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > i never said it "was" i said it "could be"
> ...





Robert said:


> Oh really? So all these people carrying signs saying that the blood of tyrants must be spilled to water the tree of liberty wouldn't shoot Obama if given the opportunity?
> 
> If you actually are that naive, you are pathetic.



Jefferson was a nutjob, right?

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants." 
  --  Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

Robert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty,  meth lab,  pot grower,  illegal tobacco field,  unlicensed chinchilla ranch,  hell,  it could have been just about anything.
> ...




My young friend,  the reason you find it hard to believe is because you haven't seen.

You stumble on a meth lab out here,  those guys will kill you and never lose a minute of sleep.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Sorry I can't rep you again.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> My young friend,  the reason you find it hard to believe is because you haven't seen.
> 
> You stumble on a meth lab out here,  those guys will kill you and never lose a minute of sleep.



Oh I don't doubt it. There is no reasoning with people like that.


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Great, so one of the nutjobs who is all about watering the tree of liberty with the blood of tyrants finally went and killed someone?.



And you KNOW that it was not a statist trying to blame a "nutjob who is all about watering the tree of liberty with the blood of tyrants" how?


.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...



And again, it wasn't "carved", it was "scrawled", but go ahead and lie about it to stir up the populace.  Got your pitchforks and torches ready to?
Dumbass.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > My young friend,  the reason you find it hard to believe is because you haven't seen.
> ...


so, are you beginning to see the errors in your OP?


----------



## alan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Contumacious said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Great, so one of the nutjobs who is all about watering the tree of liberty with the blood of tyrants finally went and killed someone?.
> ...



But, but,but, he said "nutjob", therefore it adds validity to his post.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...


It points toward typical moonshiner type hillbilly assholes, could very well be meth druggies the modern version of moonshiners.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 23, 2009)

There's a phenomenon in criminal investigation which goes by various names but basically it's a form of jumping to premature conclusions.  It's like the situation where you get to a murder scene and the victim is a woman and straight away the investigators suspect the husband.  They - getting a form of tunnel vision - focus on their suspect and - consciously or not - gather evidence which seeks to support their suspicions he did it while - again consciously or not - ignoring or minimising exculpatory evidence.  

This is a case that lends itself to that sort of approach, but I'm sure the investigators won't allow themselves to take that path.

Missourian's posts have been informative and provided a lot of cause to think that this may have nothing at all to do with the current political climate.  However the fact that the man was a census-taker and not a revenue-affliated officer (eg ATF) may, just may, mean that the motivation was political, but that's pure speculation on my part.

Motive, method, opportunity - so far we're discussing motive, there's always a lot more to be found out.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> There's a phenomenon in criminal investigation which goes by various names but basically it's a form of jumping to premature conclusions.  It's like the situation where you get to a murder scene and the victim is a woman and straight away the investigators suspect the husband.  They - getting a form of tunnel vision - focus on their suspect and - consciously or not - gather evidence which seeks to support their suspicions he did it while - again consciously or not - ignoring or minimising exculpatory evidence.
> 
> This is a case that lends itself to that sort of approach, but I'm sure the investigators won't allow themselves to take that path.
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> so, are you beginning to see the errors in your OP?



I begin to see the error of not including other theories in my OP. All I offered up was a theory. Whether Missourian or I was right, there is a motive that lies in the fact that this person was with the Government.

Diuretic hit the money really. My only real complaint was how some people in this thread act like they would be surprised if a nutjob who has been listening to all of this stuff the past couple weeks finally went out and did something.

You can't discount both what Missourian said and what I said until they have more evidence I suppose. However, you can ask Missourian, I agree he makes plenty of great points.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > so, are you beginning to see the errors in your OP?
> ...



Your assumption is that it was a "nutjob" as determined by your definition (which is undefined and unclear to the rest of us).  That's why you keep using that term.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Your assumption is that it was a "nutjob" as determined by your definition (which is undefined and unclear to the rest of us).  That's why you keep using that term.



Is there this secret definition of nutjob that is not known?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


well, it goes without saying that some "nujob" did it
only not one that fit in roberts OP definition


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 23, 2009)

apparant homicide? there's a doubt? Maybe he was just writing FED across his chest, slipped going to the bathroom, his head fell into a noose that was just lying around and wrapped itself around the board on the cieling.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 23, 2009)

The body was left where it could easily be found wasn't it?  There was a sort of message scrawled on the body.  Why might this be?  I only ask because I can think of a couple of reasons why that might be and they're obvious.

1.  A political statement
2.  A criminal statement

Now, the best evidence available has been left out where investigators can see it, examine it and obtain evidence from it.  That means, I think, that the perpetrators were of the mind that they thought they could do so without threatening their apprehension.  That's pretty ballsy.  Or stupid.  Or blatant.  Or reckless.  But who knows?


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

This happened on September 12th.

This is the first word we have heard of it today.  11 days for the FBI to do their digging?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > so, are you beginning to see the errors in your OP?
> ...


First of all, I'd say that anyone who views a census worker as so much of a threat is a nutjob by default.

Secondly, there are always nutjobs in society, and there will always be nutjobs in society, violent or otherwise.

Third, nutjobs, because they ARE nutjobs, have serious perception issues.  Jodie Foster loves me, _The Catcher in the Rye_ was my guidance, _Helter Skelter_ told me to start a Black revolution, the purple Teletubby is a subliminal attempt to make our children gay - the list goes on.

Finally, you can advocate censorship in a classic church-lady style, or just accept the fact that there is no way of protecting us all from the nutjobs.

Don't butt into my free speech or anyone else's because of your misplaced altruism (general you) to keep me or my neighbor safe or make my life better.   I am safer when I have free speech.  I am an adult and I can make my own decisions - good or bad - none of your business or the government's business to decide for me.  Least of all with censorship.  I do not want us to go down the path of so much of the rest of the world in more and more limits on a fundamental human right of free speech.  That sort of crap will be a breaking point for me (and several others I know).  "Hate speech" is forbidden, my ass!    

Save yourself and turn it off, but don't dare tell me what I can or cannot say or listen to.  Boycotte, continue to speak out, etc. - practice your right to speech as well.  Keep your (general you) grimey paws off of my speech and choices in information sources.  And the funny thing is, I don't even listen to any of these guys.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> This happened on September 12th.
> 
> This is the first word we have heard of it today.  11 days for the FBI to do their digging?


well, i doubt the tea party on sept 12th had anything to do with this then

agree?


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > This happened on September 12th.
> ...


Without further information, we have no way of knowing.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Finally, you can advocate censorship in a classic church-lady style, or just accept the fact that there is no way of protecting us all from the nutjobs.
> 
> Don't butt into my free speech or anyone else's because of your misplaced altruism to keep me or my neighbor safe or make my life better



See, you were doing great until you became a concern troll again. I never said Censorship was alright. In fact, I have never even mentioned any sort of Censorship in this thread. Get off the box and come back to reality on that one.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


how can something have an effect before it happens?

unless you want to claim they watched it on tv and were motivated to go kill someone


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> how can something have an effect before it happens?
> 
> unless you want to claim they watched it on tv and were motivated to go kill someone



Isn't it obvious? They're Psychics.


----------



## The T (Sep 23, 2009)

noose4 said:


> I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.


 

Do you always LEAP with such verosity when you use such words as 'might"?

Careful how you answer sport.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, you can advocate censorship in a classic church-lady style, or just accept the fact that there is no way of protecting us all from the nutjobs.
> ...


I suppose you take 'general you' personally all the time.  Such delicate sensibilities you have.  Get a tissue.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> I suppose you take 'general you' personally all the time.  Such delicate sensibilities you have.



You could have made a general statement in a different post, just saying.

I think we can all agree here that Censorship is wrong. Nobody in this thread said it was right far as I know.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Please reread for comprehension:

*Without further information, we have no way of knowing.*


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


ah, so they went to the washington tea party rally, jumped in their back to the future delorean and went back a day in time and went out and killed someone on the same day as the rally


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ah, so they went to the washington tea party rally, jumped in their back to the future delorean and went back a day in time and went out and killed someone on the same day as the rally



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0WBv0Omgs&feature=related]YouTube - Docs a racist[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


I couldn't stop shaking my head and remained speechless with that.  And, that's quite a feat.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


I've said nothing of the sort, except:

*Without further information, we have no way of knowing.

*You seem to want to carry that to say something it isn't.  Why is that?

(and if I were saying that, which I'm not, you're scenario is stupid.  People didn't have to _be_ at the event to 'have something to do with it.' Hoards who never attended, or had any plans to, were emotionally caught up in the sentiment.
The build up by Beck, et al went on for weeks and weeks before that.  Be a 9-12er!)*

Now try one more goddamn time to understand this completely benign statement:**

Without further information, we have no way of knowing.*


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


I ususally tell those who blame others for their piss poor communication 'skills' to piss off, but I'm not so sure you would even get that point.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> 
> ....



He was probably going to expose ACORN.  They don't like to be exposed.


----------



## jillian (Sep 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> They don't like to be exposed.



it's cold to be exposed.

brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


ah, so they find the man dead on the 12th, and something that happen on the 12th  has even a REMOTE possibility of having an effect on the mans death


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

So basically we all know nothing.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't like to be exposed.
> ...


well, in the northeast THIS year anyway
LOL


----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...





We DO have a way of knowing...the article reports that the body was already in an advanced state of decomposition by the time authorities discovered it.

Clearly the man was dead long before the 12th.



> She said investigators have given her few details about her son's death  they told her the body was decomposed  and haven't yet released his body for burial. "I was told it would be better for him to be cremated," she said.



Now can we please refrain from using this poor fellas death to further a political agenda?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> So basically we all know nothing.


no
we know the man was found dead on sept 12th


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




JUst a minor point, I thought there were other tea party rallies around the country and not just in Washington.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically we all know nothing.
> ...


... with 'fed' written on his body, apparently hanged, and in backwoods Kentucky.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It could.  

How do we know whoever killed man wasn't watching the tea parties on TV all day before the killing?  

How do we know the census worker didn't knock on the killer's door while they were watching the 9/12 protests on TV?

Again, we don't know so you can't dismiss that possibility.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


well, if the man was killed on that day you MIGHT havbe a point
however, Missourian posted a source that says the body had begun to decompose
thus he had to have been killed some time earlier


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

bodecea said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Yes, there were.  But "Tea parties" are more than just an event, they are a state of mind.

Still, again, without information, we know nothing about the motives as yet.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Ah, ok.

It still doesn't rule the possibility of it being a right wing nutjob.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Yes, the subversive state of mind.  Be very afraid.  A fed was killed in backwoods Kentucky. And it's all because folks protested.

Very creative.  Possible, of course - as are so many reasons - but still very creative.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Man, I couldn't imagine how a game of Clue would go on this board.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Beck was pumping Tea for weeks and weeks and weeks leading up to the event.  He was crying, he was wrapped up in the flag, he was near hysterical with his "Be a 9-12er!...THINK like a 9-12er!"

The TP in DC was just the climax.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Nothing is ruled out.  A commie operative could have done it, too.  Maybe an animal rights leftwing nutjob did it.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Man, I couldn't imagine how a game of Clue would go on this board.



I like it - it's a sort of distributed criminal investigation


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Oh, it ain't over at all.


----------



## jillian (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



nah...leftwing nutjobs don't generally hate the federal government and wouldn't focus on that for their message.

at some point you have to decide... did the person say what they mean? or did they say something to try to deflect ...


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


i know i know
it was ALF


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


The story relays that the mother said the body was decomposing.  Whether this was 12 days after the fact she received this news, we don't know.  
By then it would surely be decomposing.

But, we don't know from the story. Details will emerge.  Soon, with hopes.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

My guess it was someone from KY, with a rope, in the woods.


----------



## jillian (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> We DO have a way of knowing...the article reports that the body was already in an advanced state of decomposition by the time authorities discovered it.
> 
> Clearly the man was dead long before the 12th.
> 
> ...



i think there are multiple issues... people refer to the 9/12 or teaparty types as a certain mindset...not necessarily someone incited by watching the particular event... the lead up was pretty nasty, too.

and one can't discount the possibility that the person was incited by all the talk about how the census takers and the ridiculousness from michele bachman which basically told people that the census takers were there to spy on them. 

it's difficult to separate the poor guy's death from politics because of the way he died and the message written on him. so clearly the murderer at least wanted us to THINK it was political.

that said, i'm all for sitting back and seeing what the investigation discloses.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


LOL.  Hey, anything's possible.







Leftwing nutjob.  Let's all get hysterical, now.  





> San Diego has the following tattoos: a round image of burning hillsides in the center of his chest with the words "It only takes a spark" printed in a semicircle below; burning and collapsing buildings on the sides of his abdomen and back; and a single leafless tree rising from a road in the center of his lower back. These tattoos may have been significantly altered or covered with new tattoos.
> Remarks: San Diego has ties to animal rights extremist groups. He is known to follow a vegan diet, eating no meat or food containing animal products. In the past, he has worked as a computer network specialist and with the operating system LINUX. San Diego wears eyeglasses, is skilled at sailing, and has traveled internationally. He is known to possess a handgun.
> 
> 
> ...



FBI Most Wanted Terrorists

Or, did you mean ... nevermind.    And, surprisingly enough, the frothing at HuffPo over this is remarkably similar to what we see here.  Eliminate frothing and hysterics, and the correct person may actually be prosecuted and convicted for this murder.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


no no no.... not ELF


ALF

this guy


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.



Yup, anything's possible.  I could put my Chicken Little hat on, but I'd feel rather silly.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.


Just another night at the Xsited house, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.
> ...


you clearly missed his obvious SARCASM


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


LOL.  I know, but there is also ALF - Animal Liberation Front.  This leftwing nutjob terrorist is associated with that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


ah
LOL
naw, i theorize Alf got caught with his secret cat farm while he was hiding in the mountains of KY


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.



If it turns out that whoever killed this man was in fact a right wing nutter you can bet your ass that's what will be written over at WND.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.
> ...


and huffpo


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.
> ...


heh.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 23, 2009)

As we're looking at political nutjob possibilities, here's another leftwing nutjob who actually has quite the record of violence.  Ah, the conspiratorial possibilities are endless when we let our imaginations run away from focus.  And since this is once again turning into a partisn issue without any supporting information, I'll join in tossing out reasonable analysis and just keep it partisan.  







Of course, more tempered individuals might just think let's all just wait before we do any wild political speculations and leaping to conclusions.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

As more background dribbles in:

He did not show up for work on Thurs...and it was Sunday (this report says anyway) he was found by a passerby in a cemetery. The local story is dated the 15th, with video:

Questions surround Laurel County man's death


----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> As more background dribbles in:
> 
> He did not show up for work on Thurs...and it was Sunday (this report says anyway) he was found by a passerby in a cemetery. The local story is dated the 15th, with video:
> 
> Questions surround Laurel County man's death



Thursday was the 10th.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > As more background dribbles in:
> ...


Give that man a gold star on his forehead for knowing how to read a calender!

WooHoo!


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

paperview said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




I don't see a gold star.  

Hell,  the least you could do is give me the little WooHoo Guy to go with that WooHoo!

​


----------



## Missourian (Sep 23, 2009)

Cheapskate.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> 
> that's just goofy. right?



So provide ANY evidence that A) the supposed murder was committed by a rightwinger. B) that the murder was because he was a Census worker. C) That anyone incited this to happen.

Isn't it funny how the left on this board will scream bloody murder about facts and evidence and how even when presented with them they somehow do not apply if it has anything to do with a leftoid position. But a murder in Kentucky , in a State known for moonshiners and idiots is suddenly, sans any evidence, any facts, the actions of right wing loons bent on overthrowing the Government.


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)

​


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Ahh yes, I knew you couldn't resist jumping on that wagon.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.
> ...



While that may be true (wouldn't know I don't read WND) there are already pages here where no proof was required to say things just as wacky from a left perspective.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Reading comprehension is your friend, Sarge, not the liberals in your head.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



And ....


----------



## Modbert (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread was reminding me of The Benny Hill Show. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnHmskwqCCQ]YouTube - -Yakety Sax- Music[/ame]


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



You ever see kids at the mall that try to just step on 1 color of tile, usually the 1 there's a lot less of? So you see them hopping wildly to stay on just that 1 color and avoid the others. 

I like you A15, but that's what your post reminded me of. 

If you want to point out wackiness there's no reason to wait and see what's proven, we've got pages of wackiness right here and none of it required any proof at all.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 24, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



I'm still not tracking on how that relates to my WND crack but whatev.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners



You watch too much TV. "Moonshiners" damn well know the difference between ATF and census takers.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I'm still not tracking on how that relates to my WND crack but whatev.



She's saying you're being irrational while being partisan because you're a big mean ol Liberal.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism



Nice.

ETA: I keep hearing about what a "really nice guy" you are. 

Now I know better.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...


you absolutely SURE of that?


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


franklin county moonshine - Google Search

My family is from this area. Yeah, I'm absolutely sure of that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


sorry emma, a link to a google search is damned LAME


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Do your own research then on Franklin Co. VA and moonshine.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


why would i do research on a county in VA when this happened in KY?


besides, if you actually read this whole thread you would know this census man was advised to be careful going into that area


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

I already posted a link and quoted part of the article showing that the region doesn't trust the federal governement - period.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Why don't you go back and read what I posted to start with?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think where I'm from is quite as backward as the Appalachians but in places where law enforcement or government is seen as a threat it doesn't make much diff what agency you say you're representing, they all get the same welcome. And here's some food for thought that every redneck hick I know already knows: The cops can lie to you.

So put together a general mistrust of the government with the knowledge they can and will lie to you (ask Randy Weaver) and this guy showing up claiming to be from the census...

It's not really hard to imagine how the situation could go very badly.


And if it does turn out to be someone that was "incited" then I think CrusaderFrank made a good point.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> I already posted a link and quoted part of the article showing that the region doesn't trust the federal governement - period.



Which means it wouldn't take much hateful, inciteful rhetoric to push them over that edge.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...


Who knows if it was moonshiners or not.  The folks in the area did not trust ANYONE from the feds.  Look, the cops even told him while he was still aliive to be careful because the folks in the area do not like feds:





paperview said:


> From the above link:
> 
> "...Gilbert Acciardo, a retired Kentucky state trooper who directs an after-school program at the elementary school where Sparkman was a frequent substitute teacher, said he had warned Sparkman to be careful when he did his Census work."I told him on more than one occasion, based on my years in the state police, *'Mr. Sparkman, when you go into those counties, be careful because people are going to perceive you different than they do elsewhere,'" Acciardo said.
> "Even though he was with the Census Bureau, sometimes people can view someone with any government agency as 'the government.' I just was afraid that he might meet the wrong character along the way up there," Acciardo said.*
> ...


[Emphasis added]


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted a link and quoted part of the article showing that the region doesn't trust the federal governement - period.
> ...


oh PLEASE
not THAT bullshit again

NO ONE has been inciting to violence at the tea parties


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted a link and quoted part of the article showing that the region doesn't trust the federal governement - period.
> ...


Ah, "hate speech" drove a backwoods Appalachian ridgerunner to hate the feds.

Ban "hate speech", eh?

And who decides what that 'hate speech' is?  And, when the GOP is in power, are you going to be cool when they define what that 'hate speech' is?  Or when some corporation lobbies legislators to define new 'hate speech', you'll be cool with that?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

whatever....

it WAS an ANTI GOVERNMENT homicide...a fruitless murder because he worked for our gvt

it was a statement AGAINST gvt, just like the okla city bombing///


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> whatever....
> 
> it WAS an ANTI GOVERNMENT homicide...a fruitless murder because he worked for our gvt
> 
> it was a statement AGAINST gvt, just like the okla city bombing///


there is no doubt in that, in my mind
but to try and tie this to the peaceful protests is ridiculous


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> whatever....
> 
> it WAS an ANTI GOVERNMENT homicide...a fruitless murder because he worked for our gvt
> 
> it was a statement AGAINST gvt, just like the okla city bombing///


We don't know for sure, but that is certainly a _reasonable_ possibility.  Not because people recently peacefully protested drunken sailor spending; not because they protested the war the last administration and called for the death of GWB; not because of OKC; not because of the TVA; not because of a recent toxic mining spill covering hundreds of miles; but because they are the government.  THAT is a rational possiblity.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > whatever....
> ...


i would say the "fed" on him would be enough to say it was an anti-government reaction


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Yup, that's a pretty good indication, eh?  Unless there is some other factor that comes up in the course of the investiagtion, the locals and the feds would be fools to pursue pie-in-the-sky possibilities.  And IF any of the investigators approached this with the same sort of partisan agenda we have seen here, they should be immediately separated from their service.

I mean, they didn't write "tea", "Rush/Beck/Fox/whatever", or "Obama" on the dead guy.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


yup


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 24, 2009)

Didn't read all this bullshit, after the first three posts it was clear where it was going, the inane 'the right is stiring up this' nonsense.

They said the same thing about the left when the war was protested, the anti-globalism protests, the 2004 elections ect.

Proof again that both sides are the same, behave the same way for the same goals.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Didn't read all this bullshit, after the first three posts it was clear where it was going, the inane 'the right is stiring up this' nonsense.
> 
> They said the same thing about the left when the war was protested, the anti-globalism protests, the 2004 elections ect.
> 
> Proof again that both sides are the same, behave the same way for the same goals.


you should go read it
the crap is absolutely astounding


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't read all this bullshit, after the first three posts it was clear where it was going, the inane 'the right is stiring up this' nonsense.
> ...


Why?

People saying stupid things they know are wrong to support a party happens here all the time, there is no reason to read 6 pages of it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

This is the same bullshit that Clinton did with OKC: he blamed it on Limbaugh and Republicans when in fact John Doe #2 was Jose Padilla and McVeigh and Nichols were working with Al Qaeda.

What next: did the killer prefer Limbaugh to Glenn Beck?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If it did happen as reported, however unlikely, then its a cautionary tale that we won't go gracefully into the Good Night of Socialism


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

I suppose we should assume this guy is a democrat that lynched him, after all they are the party of Robert KKK "lynch those people" Byrd.


Now doesn't my statement sound as ridiculous as the first 3 posts in this thread?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I suppose we should assume this guy is a democrat that lynched him, after all they are the party of Robert KKK "lynch those people" Byrd.
> 
> 
> Now doesn't my statement sound as ridiculous as the first 3 posts in this thread?



Yep. 

I fucking hate politics sometimes. People take themselves way too fucking seriously. I always think of pinky and the brain. "What are we doing today brain?" 

"We're going to try to take over the worlllldd!!!"

That's what everyone thinks when their side's not in power. It makes me giggle, but also sad at the same time. These otherwise tough-guy wannabees hear a sensationalized news story (which the guy sensationalizing it is doing his JOB in hyping it up) and they get all pussy like  and think their whole shit's going to be over-run.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is the same bullshit that Clinton did with OKC: he blamed it on Limbaugh and Republicans when in fact John Doe #2 was Jose Padilla and McVeigh and Nichols were working with Al Qaeda.
> 
> What next: did the killer prefer Limbaugh to Glenn Beck?



So the 2 right wing nutters that did oklahoma city bombing were working with Alqaeda?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2009)

I have to say two things. CrusaderFrank is a fucking nutjob that should be scrutinized by the FBI.

I would not, in this political climate, even consider going door to door and claiming I represented the government. Which is sad, because that means the terrorists are winning.


----------



## editec (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners


 
ACtually that was my first thought, too.

But if I were moonshinging and  decided I had to kill a guy who stumbled onto my still, I would't hang the guy up with a sign like that.

I'd bury the body deep.

Wouldn't you?

No, I do think this was either some right wing nutter, or somebody hoping to throw off the cops (which might then means that you are right about  those moonshiners as you and I first thought).

Hopefully this investigation will get a followup.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is the same bullshit that Clinton did with OKC: he blamed it on Limbaugh and Republicans when in fact John Doe #2 was Jose Padilla and McVeigh and Nichols were working with Al Qaeda.
> 
> What next: did the killer prefer Limbaugh to Glenn Beck?



Can you show a link of Clinton blaming OK City on Limbaugh?   I seem to remember the fingers pointing at Muslims pretty damn quick on that one.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This is the same bullshit that Clinton did with OKC: he blamed it on Limbaugh and Republicans when in fact John Doe #2 was Jose Padilla and McVeigh and Nichols were working with Al Qaeda.
> ...



Gotta love that revisionist history, eh?


----------



## del (Sep 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> So basically we all know nothing.



as far as we know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

Three things:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. In a speech in Minneapolis immediately OKC after Clinton blamed it on "Hate Radio"

3. Blow me


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Three things:
> 
> 1.



And I also know about 100 people of hispanic dissent who could be the guy in the picture too.



> 2. In a speech in Minneapolis immediately OKC after Clinton blamed it on "Hate Radio"



How nice...got a link?



> 3. Blow me



Sorry to burst your little paranoid bubble.  Apparently I struck a nerve.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically we all know nothing.
> ...



yup


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

editec said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...



it occurred a bit ago...the fbi are handling the case and mum's been the word from them...even the poor man's mother has not been updated on what happened....just told his body was decomposed and she would need to creme-mate him when she does get to send him to his rest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Three things:
> ...



Toxic Speech | Newsweek National News | Newsweek.com

That help?

Clinton tried to jam Al Qaeda's penetration of the USA down the hole as long as he could. The first WTC, OKC and TWA 800 being three prime examples


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Someone just got PWNED!!!!!!!!!  Rep for backing yourself up!


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2009)

In his speech, Clinton referred to the anger in the country as evidenced on things people said on the airwaves. He was correct about that...and it's funny to note that the same seems to be going on once again.

He didn't mention right wing radio, that was how the right wing radio nuts took it, though. And it's also why ClusterFuck didn't link to the actual speech.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> In his speech, Clinton referred to the anger in the country as evidenced on things people said on the airwaves. He was correct about that...and it's funny to note that the same seems to be going on once again.
> 
> He didn't mention right wing radio, that was how the right wing radio nuts took it, though. And it's also why ClusterFuck didn't link to the actual speech.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> In his speech, Clinton referred to the anger in the country as evidenced on things people said on the airwaves. He was correct about that...and it's funny to note that the same seems to be going on once again.
> 
> He didn't mention right wing radio, that was how the right wing radio nuts took it, though. And it's also why ClusterFuck didn't link to the actual speech.



I'm glad to know you dont think talk radio is right wing     I'm just razzin ya ravi.

Hey seriously though to you have that link about rush's stuff or at least the date the show that he said it was on?  I'm trying to find it but when you search for Rush Limbaugh Racist you get a TON of crazy results, none of which have had the context that I want to read/listen to.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

anyone ever see the fisher king, where jeff bridges was an egotistical radio host who egged people on in revolt...and a crazy listener went in to a restaurant and killed a bunch of yuppies, including robin william's beloved wife because the nutter thought THAT was what ''jack''...jeff bridges was asking him to do?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> anyone ever see the fisher king, where jeff bridges was an egotistical radio host who egged people on in revolt...and *a crazy listener *went in to a restaurant and killed a bunch of yuppies, including robin william's beloved wife because the nutter thought THAT was what ''jack''...jeff bridges was asking him to do?



I saw that a while back.  Crazy people are going to do stupid and crazy things...i blame the person doing the action for making the decision to do the actions.

ITs like blaming Television for children having poor behavior instead of holding the children repsonsible for themselves (and the parents responsible for the children).  IMO


----------



## editec (Sep 24, 2009)

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically we all know nothing.
> ...


 
Yup.

Thank _GOD_ for our free press, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



  It's all an Al Qaeda conspiracy!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ever see the fisher king, where jeff bridges was an egotistical radio host who egged people on in revolt...and *a crazy listener *went in to a restaurant and killed a bunch of yuppies, including robin william's beloved wife because the nutter thought THAT was what ''jack''...jeff bridges was asking him to do?
> ...



you underestimate the power of Television!  AS a marketing director, it's the best brain washing media, one can buy to advertise on...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



You must hate me, I use TIVO


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!  TRAITOR!  How could you!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners



or pot growers...large business in kentucky....and they do not like anyone interferring...i would hate to think its pot growers...but i do know they boobie trap their fields...and have taken over the state parks when its harvest season...but most of the growing is now hydroponics..which is indoors...and then one must consider meth labs....booming business in kty and they are fucking nutzos who kill without remorse.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...




Gee, certainly makes one want to visit, doesn't it?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, that would also 'splain the "fed" scrawled on him, as it's unlikely that moonshiners or pot farmers would have any idea about the Federal Reserve.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had an ACORN worker kill him to attempt to silence the right-wingers.  They'll probably blame it on some poor white guy.
> ...



A nutter misses sarcasm.   

The hilarity of your posts is one of the reasons I keep coming back to USMB.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

obviously, whoever chose to do this, did so to make a STATEMENT against the Fed...and whether moonshiners, or pot growers, both would have a reason to not want the Fed to do their Census, thinking the census folk are just ATF or the DEA's pawns.

I am not certain we can negate that the civil disobedience and legal protests and radio and tv coverage of such did not have a "part" in all of this... speculation of ours.

Why would this happen on this census and not the previous one...was their less civil unrest now verses then?  

I mean, the same families...the proverbial hatfield's and mccoys, lived there on the last census too and had the same operation of "whatever" more than likely back then, but i don't remember hearing about a census person being killed back then?

It took more than one to do this to the man murdered...he was not small and it would take more than one person to HANG A MAN.

And if it was for pot growing, then shouldn't we be talking about pulling these people in to the "system", the grid of gvt and make them share in our tax burdens?  Or should they just be left alone to make their living, without government interference or gvt assistance?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 24, 2009)

it wouldn't surprise me one bit to find out a libral did this only to start another "war" on the classes.. kinda like Manson's race war. Kill the man, srite Fed and blame it on Republicans. There ain't no low that's too low for the left to go.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> obviously, whoever chose to do this, did so to make a STATEMENT against the Fed...and whether moonshiners, or pot growers, both would have a reason to not want the Fed to do their Census, thinking the census folk are just ATF or the DEA's pawns.
> 
> I am not certain we can negate that the civil disobedience and legal protests and radio and tv coverage of such did not have a "part" in all of this... speculation of ours.
> 
> ...



I read the topix forum thread for Manchester, KY on this. I think someone said 6 sets of footprints near where the body was found.  A couple of students from a history class he substituted for a few weeks ago made comments and there is a lot of comments from people that live in that community. I'm sure the FBI will get to the bottom of it all of the who, what, when, where and why's that are involved. Another local forum for that area someone said this is the second murder there in less than 6 or 7 months.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Perhaps the killers had given him a big meal of grits and chitlin before they hung 'im and they wanted to make sure whoever found him knew he had been FED.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Perhaps the killers had given him a big meal of grits and chitlin before they hung 'im and they wanted to make sure whoever found him knew he had been FED.


You sick lil puppy....


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the killers had given him a big meal of grits and chitlin before they hung 'im and they wanted to make sure whoever found him knew he had been FED.
> ...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 24, 2009)

At least he ate before he died.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> In his speech, Clinton referred to the anger in the country as evidenced on things people said on the airwaves. He was correct about that...and it's funny to note that the same seems to be going on once again.
> 
> He didn't mention right wing radio, that was how the right wing radio nuts took it, though. And it's also why ClusterFuck didn't link to the actual speech.



Because I've tried several combination of "Clinton hate radio speech" on Google and I get lemons


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> At least he ate before he died.


Actually wouldn't it be proper English to say he was "FED". Then again making fun of some poor soul who was hung is not exactly proper.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > At least he ate before he died.
> ...


No,it's not.

But gallows humor is a time-honored, American tradition.

:/


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

All AP knows for sure about this story is that it somehow involves racist Teabaggers


----------



## Missourian (Sep 24, 2009)

editec said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...



My first thought was Pot Field,  especially after I read the body was found near Daniel Boone National Forest.



Statement of Art Gaffrey 
Forest Supervisor Sequoia National Forest, California
Forest Service, United States Department of Agriculture



Before the Subcommittee on Criminal Justice, Drug Policy and Human Resources
Subcommittee on Energy Policy, Natural Resources and Regulatory Affairs
Committee on Government Reform, United States House of Representatives​

MR. CHAIRMAN AND MEMBERS OF THE SUBCOMMITTEES:

Thank you for the opportunity to present the Department&#8217;s views on the impacts of drug production on public lands.  I am Art Gaffrey, Forest Supervisor, Sequoia National Forest in California.  Accompanying me today is Jerry Moore, Special Agent-In-Charge, Pacific Southwest Region in California.

Drug production and cultivation on Federal lands is a significant source of the domestic production and supply of illegal drugs, especially for marijuana (cannabis).  

*The Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) has identified the major domestic outdoor cannabis cultivation areas in the United States the states of California, Hawaii, Kentucky, Tennessee, Arkansas, and Missouri.  Marijuana sites are typically found in the more remote locations on public lands nationwide.* 

 Production is increasing on Federal and State lands as stepped-up law enforcement and drug eradication in urban and rural areas have forced traffickers to move to the seclusion of forests, parks, refuges, and other public lands.  Additionally, growing marijuana on Federal lands offers the grower immunity from asset forfeiture laws.​
USDA Forest Service - Testimony


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> obviously, whoever chose to do this, did so to make a STATEMENT against the Fed...and whether moonshiners, or pot growers, both would have a reason to not want the Fed to do their Census, thinking the census folk are just ATF or the DEA's pawns.


That's not so obviuos to me.

Ever hear of subterfuge?



Care4all said:


> I am not certain we can negate that the civil disobedience and legal protests and radio and tv coverage of such did not have a "part" in all of this... speculation of ours.


I blame Booooooooosh.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 24, 2009)

I do not know about you but if I have got a pot field or meth lab nearby the last thing I want to do is bring any attention to the area.  These people have been growing pot in these areas for a long time and the last thing they want is the FBI sniffing about.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Missourian said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



More evidence of success in the "war" on (some) drugs, obviously.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Dutch said:


> I do not know about you but if I have got a pot field or meth lab nearby the last thing I want to do is bring any attention to the area.  These people have been growing pot in these areas for a long time and the last thing they want is the FBI sniffing about.


Occams razor will not work here!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > obviously, whoever chose to do this, did so to make a STATEMENT against the Fed...and whether moonshiners, or pot growers, both would have a reason to not want the Fed to do their Census, thinking the census folk are just ATF or the DEA's pawns.
> ...



no one knew this man, in the rural area where he was killed...

i think it is HIGHLY unlikely that someone killed him for his money and HUNG HIM and wrote FED on his chest/back to cover up the robbery?

it is NOT LIKE anyone even knew he would be in their ISOLATED area, and i seriously DOUBT some strangers were going to traverse THAT BACK COUNTRY to SET UP the backwoodsmen for a murder they did not commit, and NOT GET CAUGHT or killed by the backwoodsmen themselves?

unless you are thinking our own gvt set them up to now come in and raid them, to get to their ''operations''....?  !!!!!!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know at all, and haven't enough on-the-spot information to start playing Lieutenant Columbo...That's all.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 24, 2009)

Could be a false flag operation, wasnt a tree grown from an acorn was it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Could be a false flag operation, wasnt a tree grown from an acorn was it?



Not without precedent

"...in the spring of 1972, at Tulane University...students asked (Saul) Alinsky to help plan a protest of a scheduled speech by George H. W. Bush, then U.S. representative to the United Nations - a speech likely to include a defense of the Nixon administration's Vietnam War policies.  The students told Alinsky they were thinking about picketing or disrupting Bush's address.  That's the wrong approach, he rejoined, not very creative - and besides causing a disruption might get them thrown out of school.  He told them, instead, to go to hear the speech dressed as members of the Ku Klux Klan, and whenever Bush said something in defense of the Vietnam War, they should cheer and wave placards reading, The KKK supports Bush.'  And that is what they did, with very successful, attention-getting results. -- 

Sanford D. Horwitt "Let Them Call Me Rebel"


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> I don't know at all, and haven't enough on-the-spot information to start playing Lieutenant Columbo...That's all.



I LOVE MYSTERIES!

I am addicted to the female, who done it Sleuths or female medical examiner types!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> it wouldn't surprise me one bit to find out a libral did this only to start another "war" on the classes.. kinda like Manson's race war. Kill the man, srite Fed and blame it on Republicans. There ain't no low that's too low for the left to go.



Of course it wouldn't  surprise YOU at all.   We get that about you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

I have to listen to some Hate Radio, I'll BBL.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoever did it, they brought the FBI down on the area.

You don't kill a Federal Employee without consequences.  Expect for someone to go to jail (or worse) soon.


----------



## editec (Sep 24, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...


 
Yeah but apparently the American hemp mafia is losing their right to use our Federal parks to the Mexican Mafia.

I'm tellin' yas, this foreign mafia hemp thing is completely out of hand.

they're even putting our _criminal class_ out of business, folks!


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Whoever did it, they brought the FBI down on the area.
> 
> You don't kill a Federal Employee without consequences.  Expect for someone to go to jail (or worse) soon.


Looks like one of our fellow H* posters got a write up at the Huffington Post:

Discussion Of Dead Census Worker Highlights Right-Wing Paranoia

Read more at: Allison Kilkenny: Discussion Of Dead Census Worker Highlights Right-Wing Paranoia


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Could be a false flag operation, wasnt a tree grown from an acorn was it?


 
My thinking on the subject is pretty much the same


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever did it, they brought the FBI down on the area.
> ...



Heh.  That's the kind of friend of a friend crap you find there.

I do think this murder was at least encouraged by the talk you're hearing out of the Right Wing Radio.  Folks have been warning that the political discourse in this country has turned toxic enough to turn violent and low and behold: a dead census worker.  

I expect we'll see worse very soon.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I have to listen to some Hate Radio, I'll BBL.


Hate radio , Americas conversation over  the back fence.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever did it, they brought the FBI down on the area.
> ...



That's not surprising. Those people are fucking lunatics.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Traveler said:
> ...




mtbeaches was always even a  bit more whacked than the rest.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Amazing, the conspiratorial tone of the material you two above just presented is no different and no more whacked out or less whacked out than the conspiratorial tone you both have bought into in this thread.  The hypocricy is amazing.

Thank God I have confidence in the investigators not to be whacked out Konspiracy freaks from either end of the spectrum.  The perp may actually be found and convicted.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Amazing, the conspiratorial tone of the material you two above just presented is no different and no more whacked out or less whacked out than the conspiratorial tone you both have bought into in this thread.  The hypocricy is amazing.
> 
> Thank God I have confidence in the investigators not to be whacked out Konspiracy freaks from either end of the spectrum.  The perp may actually be found and convicted.


What 'conspiratorial tone' have I brought into this thread, eh?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing, the conspiratorial tone of the material you two above just presented is no different and no more whacked out or less whacked out than the conspiratorial tone you both have bought into in this thread.  The hypocricy is amazing.
> ...


  Your kneejerk assumption that this crime is due to "hateful, incinting" speech.  There is nothing at all to support that, or even hint at it, but your conspiratorial and partisan mind took you immediately there.  Irrational.  Don't fret though, you are obviously not alone.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing, the conspiratorial tone of the material you two above just presented is no different and no more whacked out or less whacked out than the conspiratorial tone you both have bought into in this thread.  The hypocricy is amazing.
> ...


She does that shit all the time.

(Ooops!  I called her _she_.  She freaks out at that too.  Let it be known Emm:  If you refer to this poster as a she, _it_ thinks you are obsessed with _it_, says you are focused  on gender, and then considers you have the hots for ...her...I mean, _it_. ) whacked. 


_It_ "couldn't stop shaking [it's] head and remained speechless" when I even said:

"*Without further information, we have no way of knowing."*

Amazingly conspiratorial, huh?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...er-hanged-with-fed-on-body-8.html#post1548822

...And _it_ then  goes on to say a "A commie operative could have done it, too.  Maybe an animal rights leftwing nutjob did it."  

(It usually ignore_ it_, but sometimes the bat-guano hackwhackery is just toooo rich. lol)


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Most of my posts (and my initial posts) were regarding DC and the "revenuers" crap. 

The only thing I said about hate speech was this: 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1549440-post215.html

Which, being from a similar area, I can assure is true.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Yup, exactly what you wrote, however is:





DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...





Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Kneejerk Konspiratorial reaction.  YOU have been no less illogical than any of them.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Your kneejerk assumption that this crime is due to "hateful, incinting" speech.  There is nothing at all to support that, or even hint at it, but your conspiratorial and partisan mind took you immediately there.  Irrational.  Don't fret though, you are obviously not alone.




What part of "murdered census worker with 'fed' carved into the body" do you not understand?

I think the question here is how anyone could *not *immediately suspect motives linked to right-wing hate speech in this murder.

Are you saying you think it's some sort of frame up?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this.

So that all can remember your inanity - LMAO - you said, "Without further information, we have no way of knowing" in the context of your claim that this murder was motivated by the protests (nothing to support that claim, but you - like a trained seal - reactecd to it as TROOTH) even though the death occured before 9/12, the day of the protests.  LMAO.

Your kneejerk reactions are no different than the irrational ramblings of troothers or any Konspiracy freak.  That's a club secret handshake I will never know.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


They ARE paranoid about the "gubmint" and do believe the crap spewed from TV and talk radio. Those people who were polled and said they weren't sure Obama is a citizen and Hawaii is a state? Those numbnuts are my freakin' relatives 

Honestly, the only people in my family who didn't turn out whacked like the majority of those in this area were the ones who moved away (my Mom and one of her brothers). The rest are ... _*special*_.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> not surprising with him
> he's totally clueless about just about everything




Says the man who's continuously proved wrong by your's truly.

Rofl.  Got to love this.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Your kneejerk assumption that this crime is due to "hateful, incinting" speech.  There is nothing at all to support that, or even hint at it, but your conspiratorial and partisan mind took you immediately there.  Irrational.  Don't fret though, you are obviously not alone.
> ...


What 'hate speech" are you talking about?

And, your perception of 'hate speech' is subjective, yet all should have the same perceptions as you?  Yeah, this backwooks Appalachian moutain dweller killed a fed because of Tea Party protests.  Get over yourself.  Irrational and kneejerk.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Thank you so much for posting this.
> 
> So that all can remember your inanity - LMAO - you said, "Without further information, we have no way of knowing" in the context of your claim that this murder was motivated by the protests (nothing to support that claim, but you - like a trained seal - reactecd to it as TROOTH) even though the death occured before 9/12, the day of the protests.  LMAO.
> 
> Your kneejerk reactions are no different than the irrational ramblings of troothers or any Konspiracy freak.  That's a club secret handshake I will never know.



Man, I love this.  Right-wing pundits make up giant conspiracies about Obama with nary a shred of motivation much less proof, and we're supposed to listen to them and not think they're crazy-assed conspiracy theorists.

But here we have a murder against a category of government worker that right-wing people have specifically railed against, especially Michelle Bachman, with "Fed" carved into his chest. 

A Murder where the FBI is specifically investigating anti-government sentiment as a motive...

*And WE'RE the "conspiracy theorists"?*

ROFL.

OK, let's humor your theory.  When is the last timem a Census worker was killed in this region with 'Fed' or something similar carved in their body?

If it's a "common occurence" among those people, it must have happened rather recently, right?  So prove it.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Well, that's selective of you.  *They have hated the government for generations*, irrespective of who is in office.

If that is what you mean - without any partisan angle to it - then I agee.   But, what do you do?  You only bring up recent rhetoric.  

*They have hated the government for generations, irrespective of who is in office.*

Presenting the _entire_ truth of the situation would be rational.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for posting this.
> ...


I don't give a damn what your small minded world assumes my theory is.

My posts, however, are in context of providing an entire picture for those kneejerkers.  I have no theory, I just hate stupidity and kneejerk reactions.

Indeed you are a kneejerk rectionary.  You and so many others have such a tiny temporal world that revolves around your view alone.

The people of these areas have hated the government for generations.

See how easy it is to be thorough?

Konspiracy freaks rarely are.  Kudos.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Only because it's, ya know, _recent_.


----------



## Barb (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



 Take heart, at least you got your mom. MY mom forwarded a birther e-mail to me yesterday. NOW I've got to worry about her out there in some violent crowd, burning her social security card and flipping off the gubmint with the wrong damned finger. I knew it was a bad idea, her marrying that asshole and moving to Florida, but I never thought it would come to this.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> What 'hate speech" are you talking about?
> 
> And, your perception of 'hate speech' is subjective, yet all should have the same perceptions as you?  Yeah, this backwooks Appalachian moutain dweller killed a fed because of Tea Party protests.  Get over yourself.  Irrational and kneejerk.



Michele Bachman's insane rants about the Census, which have appeared on just about every right-wing radio or television show.

Have you seriously not heard this woman's insanity?  I'm sure I can find MANY examples if you need them.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Barb said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Mom died in '96, but Dad moved back to that area and has become kinda crazy about this stuff. He doesn't believe the birthers, thank God, but he's not completely immune to the paranoia otherwise.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> The people of these areas have hated the government for generations.



And hate speech from people like Michele Bachmann only inflame that hatred more.

If you already have a group that hates the government, *hate-radio and hate-television is like throwing gasoline on a fire*.

What part of that is 'Conspiracy Theorist", or "knee-jerk reactionary"???

If you can prove that things like this happen "all the time" (like maybe once every couple of years) then you have a point, but if not, there's a massive coincidence going on here.  One that the FBI is looking into as we speak, I'm sure.


----------



## Barb (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



 I'm sorry about your mom. Keep an eye on dad.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > What 'hate speech" are you talking about?
> ...


And, of course, you KNOW the perp used this as just the spark to caudse him/her to murder a fed in backwoods Kentucky.

Hell, I live in DC and I have no idea what she said.  I don't care what she said.

Konspriacy mindedness.


*Irrespective of which party is in power, this area has hated the government for generations.*


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > The people of these areas have hated the government for generations.
> ...


What part is kneejerk and reactionary and Konspiracy minded is your lack of thoroughness.  That's one thing Konspiracy freaks depend on.

Congrats, you just keep that up.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


And, ya know, I wonder if this perp like hated the last administration.  Like, ya know?

You and others are entering partisan politics in as a dependent variable into this analysis of hatred when it is a constant.  The lack of logic is astounding.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > What 'hate speech" are you talking about?
> ...


And we all know how much backwoods hillbilly hooch brewers and pot farmers hang on every word a Yankee congresswoman has to say! 

Oh, Harriet!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



My parents have been gone since the late 80's. Both were Reaganites. I remember thinking how my parents would be rolling over in their graves if they knew I voted for Clinton. But then after his first term I wised up and voted for that super old dube. Wasted my vote no matter who I voted for.


My wife grandparents watch that idiot Beck. I am about as conservative as they come but Beck is a fucking nut. I think he does more harm to the republican party than good. Same goes for that candy ass PC prick Hannity.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> And, of course, you KNOW the perp used this as just the spark to caudse him/her to murder a fed in backwoods Kentucky.
> 
> Hell, I live in DC and I have no idea what she said.  I don't care what she said.
> 
> ...



No, I don't "know".  I never claimed to "know".

But it's one hell of a coicidence that soon after people like Michelle Bachman fueled the normal hatred these people have for the government with insane rants about the census, this person was killed obviously _because_ he was a census worker.

Now, anyone who knows the first thing about criminal investigation knows that when investigating a crime, one must assume that there ARE no coincidences.

This is not some crazy "conspriracy theory", this is simply stating the obvious.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > And, of course, you KNOW the perp used this as just the spark to caudse him/her to murder a fed in backwoods Kentucky.
> ...


  You've completely jumped the shark with that; you've gone beyond correlation is causation to _coincidence_ is causation.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Hell, I live in DC and I have no idea what she said.  I don't care what she said.



So you don't even know what was said that may have sparked this, but you're immediately coming to the defense of the people involved???

*And you don't care??*

Wow, I think we all can see where you're coming from now, and who's having a "knee jerk" reaction.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I used to laugh, now it's fucking scarey.

Anyone who did not participate in the tea Party protest should be even more motivated to do so.  With this sort of inane vilification of us, we should all be really pissed off.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> And we all know how much backwoods hillbilly hooch brewers and pot farmers hang on every word a Yankee congresswoman has to say!
> 
> Oh, Harriet!!




Bachman's from the midwest.  Farm country.

Backwoods hillbilly hooch brewers, when they vote, vote republican.

*And if they listen to radio, you can be sure as hell that they'd gravitate to crazy anti-government conspiracy theorists like Michele Bachmann.*


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > And we all know how much backwoods hillbilly hooch brewers and pot farmers hang on every word a Yankee congresswoman has to say!
> ...


So, without anything to go on but a hunch, you are convinced that this is all Bachmann's doing.

LMAO.  You haven't even an idea of the concepts of constants and dependent variables.  How sad our education system has become.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners


 
He had been doing this job in this area for six years, He was Kentucky people. They Knew Him and He Knew Them. Whoever did this, it was either very personal, or one of the righty RWW NUTJOB CREEPO LOONIES got stupid and really ridiculous. It wa'n't random and Census folks from there don't care about moonshiners!


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> So, without anything to go on but a hunch, you are convinced that this is all Bachmann's doing.
> 
> LMAO.  You haven't even an idea of the concepts of constants and dependent variables.  How sad our education system has become.




Still waiting for some numbers to prove your argument.  Surely you can find at least one story of an anti-government killing in the area in the recent past to back up your claims.

Since it's such a common occurence and all...


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...


Read the thread and get better informed.  One often looks foolish if they don't.





paperview said:


> From the above link:
> 
> "...Gilbert Acciardo, a retired Kentucky state trooper who directs an after-school program at the elementary school where Sparkman was a frequent substitute teacher, said he had warned Sparkman to be careful when he did his Census work."I told him on more than one occasion, based on my years in the state police, *'Mr. Sparkman, when you go into those counties, be careful because people are going to perceive you different than they do elsewhere,'" Acciardo said.
> "Even though he was with the Census Bureau, sometimes people can view someone with any government agency as 'the government.' I just was afraid that he might meet the wrong character along the way up there," Acciardo said.*
> ...


[Emphasis added]


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > So, without anything to go on but a hunch, you are convinced that this is all Bachmann's doing.
> ...


What numbers?  I've already posted information on this - link and article - yesterday.

Read the thread.

You have yet to address the obvious lack of logic that has been pointed out to you:  Since when is a constant the same as a dependent variable?  Since when is coincidence the same as causation?

Don't dodge, now.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 24, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners
> ...



The Moonshine and Marijuana argument makes no sense in this setting.  They found the guy in the area he was known to be working.  Killing him and hanging him from a tree with "Fed" on this chest means the FBI is coming in full force.  If you want to hide your stills, or your crops, why take an action that you have to know will invite in the FBI en masse.

I still expect this to end with at least on Ruby Ridge style incident.  Anyone willing to kill a Census Worker because he was a Fed is probably nuts enough to take a shot at the FBI Agent that shows up asking questions.  Once that happens, its all over.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Barb said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



lol 

Thanks and I do


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > And we all know how much backwoods hillbilly hooch brewers and pot farmers hang on every word a Yankee congresswoman has to say!
> ...


Wow....Didn't know you were that into keeping up on the voting patterns of hillbillies. 

Checked a map lately??...How far is it from the Mason-Dixon line to Bachman's district, and on which side of the line is that district?


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Contessa_Sharra said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And you fuss at _us_ for being conspiratorial


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Kentucky's a border state


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> What numbers?  I've already posted information on this - link and article - yesterday.
> 
> Read the thread.
> 
> ...



The only thing you've posted is evidence that there is already a strong anti-government tendency in the area.

You have not posted any numbers of recent incidents where this has escalated to murder that I can see.  Perhaps I'm wrong, do you have a page number?


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

New York Magazine shares some thoughts:

*Has Nancy Pelosi&#8217;s Fear of Political Violence Been Realized?*



9/24/09 at 10:35 AM
<snip>

"...This even extends specifically to the census, the constitutionally mandated survey that occurs every ten years. You may recall recently hearing something about the evils of the census from some wide-eyed, hysterical woman &#8212; in the subway, perhaps? Nope, that was actually just Minnesota congresswoman Michelle Bachman. Here's Bachman, who had earlier claimed she would refuse to fill out her census form, on Fox News about three months ago: *If we look at American history, between 1942 and 1947, the data that was collected by the census bureau was handed over to the FBI and other organizations, at the request of President Roosevelt, and that&#8217;s how the Japanese were rounded up and put into the internment camps. I&#8217;m not saying that&#8217;s what the administration is planning to do. 
But I am saying that private, personal information that was given to the census bureau in the 1940s was used against Americans to round them up."*​Has Nancy Pelosi&#8217;s Fear of Political Violence Been Realized? -- Daily Intel


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


I've lived in Dixie, I know rednecks, rednecks are friends of mine.....The political affiliation of someone to rural dwellers in Dixie is far less important, than whether they're a dreaded Yankee or not.

Being a Yankee woman is even worse.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > What numbers?  I've already posted information on this - link and article - yesterday.
> ...


Right.  The constant.



> ....  You have not posted any numbers of recent incidents where this has escalated to murder that I can see.  Perhaps I'm wrong, do you have a page number?


As I said, what numbers?  They would not be relevant at all.  If you have stipulated that there has been anti-government culture in the region for generations, then what the fuck are you going to do with numbers?  Your strawman. 

Now, how is it you equate a constant to a dependent variable?  How is it that coincidence is causation.

Don't dodge a third time.  That might be embarassing.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> So, without anything to go on but a hunch, you are convinced that this is all Bachmann's doing.
> 
> LMAO.  You haven't even an idea of the concepts of constants and dependent variables.  How sad our education system has become.



And I never said it was "all Bachmann's doing" stop trying to put words in my mouth.

I said *that there was a good probability that these people, who already had a strong anti-government sentiment, were influenced by the highly inflammatory and very public remarks specifically concerning the US Census by Michelle Bachman and the hosts of the conservative talk shows she was a guest on.*

I personally don't think this is my any means a stretch of the imagination, yet you seem to think that stating such an obvious thing is tantamount to some sort of "knee-jerk, conspiracy-theorist reaction"* when you haven't even heard the comments involved.*

In my view, it is you who are over-reacting, by immediately *jumping to defend right-wing media, without even considering that we may have a point*.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> New York Magazine shares some thoughts:
> 
> *Has Nancy Pelosis Fear of Political Violence Been Realized?*



That's what I thought of when I read about this incident this morning.  Folks have been warning the dialogue is getting out of hand.  Now someone is dead.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Contessa_Sharra said:
> ...


Absolutely.  Your ignorance in your (as you said "us") kneejerk reactions is ugly.  As ugly as the backwoods ridgerunner who kills a fed.  I would wonder how that feels, but I have no interest in knowing.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > New York Magazine shares some thoughts:
> ...


So is an anti-abortion protester.  All that 'hate speech' from the left on abortion drove the nutter to do it. *rolling eyes*

or

Shit happens when there are nutjobs in the world.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > So, without anything to go on but a hunch, you are convinced that this is all Bachmann's doing.
> ...


I defend free speech.  I don't care what your politics are, you have the freedom to assemble, to speak, and to oppose the administration.

Keep your idiotic assumptions about my views to yourself.  You will look like a fool if you keep those up.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> As I said, what numbers?  They would not be relevant at all.  If you have stipulated that there has been anti-government culture in the region for generations, then what the fuck are you going to do with numbers?  Your strawman.



Right, because it's every day that people who have an anti-government sentiment in the United States KILL FEDERAL WORKERS.

In fact, everyone I know that distrusts the government has of course committed murder of a government employee.  *I mean, who hasn't killed somebody, right?*

Your 'Constant' of anti-government sentiment does *NOT *equate to murder.  If it did, there would be a bevy of murders happening continuously in the region.

*Usually an escalation of this type has some sort of underlying cause.*



> Now, how is it you equate a constant to a dependent variable?  How is it that coincidence is causation.
> 
> Don't dodge a third time.  That might be embarassing.



And we are not talking about a dependent to a constant.  Murder like this could in fact happen without the underlying constant, if there was another variable that caused the Murder to happen.

In this case, we are talking about an extreme escalation of what is usually a dull murmur.

What caused this particular escalation to occur?  That is the question.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > In my view, it is you who are over-reacting, by immediately *jumping to defend right-wing media, without even considering that we may have a point*.
> ...



What idiotic assumptions would those be?

Did I call you right-wing?  No.  I said you were "defending the Right-wing media".

Stop trying to anticipate talking point tactics that are not even being used.  You are "assuming", not I.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, what numbers?  They would not be relevant at all.  If you have stipulated that there has been anti-government culture in the region for generations, then what the fuck are you going to do with numbers?  Your strawman.
> ...


Ah.  You don't even grasp the concepts.  (ummmm....that's dependent _variable_, not dependent).  *shaking my head*

Or, on th off chance...

As it is a given that there is hatered of governement in this reagions, that is a constant - a given.  However, when the kneejerk reactionaries say that coincidence is causation, they treat a constant as dependent on the current administration (the variable being the party in control).  What you did.

Or, you and others could become rational in this - don't go spouting about ACORN or Tea Party protests causing this.  Look at all reasonable possibilities, but concluding or even implying such, is irrational.  Your choice on which group with whom you want to associate.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You should know, as you stated the knee-jerk conspiracy theory that these backwoods types hate all gubmint peoples.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Interesting.  You're arguing that the region does not have a distrust of the government in general.

Read up, then; and get informed.





> ....
> 
> But late in the 19th century, mining, logging and railroad companies moved into the area, often uprooting families and devastating the land.
> 
> ...



CNN.com - Hard times in the mountains - March 5, 2001

That's just an intro.  There is plenty of information available about the general distrust of government in the region and the history associated with that.  It's pretty close-mined; just as your general distrust of the opposition is.  Great growth medium for the conspiracists, though.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Or, on th off chance...
> 
> As it is a given that there is hatered of governement in this reagions, that is a constant - a given.  However, when the kneejerk reactionaries say that coincidence is causation, they treat a constant as dependent on the current administration (the variable being the party in control).  What you did.
> 
> Or, you and others could become rational in this - don't go spouting about ACORN or Tea Party protests causing this.  Look at all reasonable possibilities, but concluding or even implying such, is irrational.  Your choice on which group with whom you want to associate.



I did not mention that it is dependent on the administration.  In fact I don't believe I mentioned anything about specific hatred of this administration.

I was talking specifically, about certain people in the media that were drilling up hatred against a specific sector of government workers, Census workers.

Further, I was saying that these people, specifically, were likely to be listened to by this particular group of people.  And thus it was likely that the radio programs in question had an incendiary effect on an already touchy situation.

Since neither murders of census workers or Michelle Bachmann's anti-census rants are common occurences, and since they happened at roughly the same time, it seem likely that the two are related.

And trying to prove your point using some made up set of logical variables and equations looks impressive and all, but I have seen people logically disprove the existence of the universe.

Your assertion, put in layman's terms, is that Michelle Bachmann's hate-speech and this muder are simply a coincidence, and the murder would have happened anyway.  Mine is that there is a very good chance that the two are indeed related.  It seems we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Or, on th off chance...
> ...


And there you go with your equating coincidence with causation.  Anything is possible, really.



> ....  And trying to prove your point using some made up set of logical variables and equations looks impressive and all, but I have seen people logically disprove the existence of the universe.  ...


If you want to be convinced that I made up the concepts of constants and dependent variables and the fallacy of correlation (let alone coincidence) equating to causation, I will be pleased to take that credit.



> ...  Your assertion, put in layman's terms, is that Michelle Bachmann's hate-speech and this muder are simply a coincidence, and the murder would have happened anyway. ....


My 'assertions' are that it is a reasonable possibility based on generations of history with the area and as such, should be included in any thorough analysis of the situation.  Some would rather hold their hands over their ears and sing 'la la la' and go after anyone who dares mess with their small world view.


> ....   Mine is that there is a very good chance that the two are indeed related.  It seems we will have to agree to disagree.


As I said, that is also a possibility, and clearly presenting it as such is much wiser than stating it as a fact.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> New York Magazine shares some thoughts:
> 
> *Has Nancy Pelosis Fear of Political Violence Been Realized?*
> 
> ...



More nutter crap.  You guys really crack me up.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> As I said, that is also a possibility, and clearly presenting it as such is much wiser than stating it as a fact.



Looking back, perhaps my statements at points did lead to the hyperbolic, stating a belief that there was a definite connection.

My apologies.  My belief is that a connection is strongly likely.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


how close is it to Michelle Bachmans district


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, that is also a possibility, and clearly presenting it as such is much wiser than stating it as a fact.
> ...



Clearly Obama had an ACORN employee kill this poor man to shut-up the right-wingers.  Clearly.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


yeah, its a right wing conspiracy, isnt it

god damned you people are as fucking NUTS as the troofers and birfers


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > New York Magazine shares some thoughts:
> ...


Yop.  New York Magazine is one whacked out periodical.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, that is also a possibility, and clearly presenting it as such is much wiser than stating it as a fact.
> ...


Excellent.  Isn't it funny how it seems that 95 times out of 100 we just don't really take the time to understand each other?

Thanks for your patience.  And, I will try better myself to keep patient.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_tELkI0vbU]YouTube - "I'm A Danger To Myself and Others"[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


not sure, but i think he was talking about Bachman


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


... and the backwoods ridgerunning anti-fed types.  They're all the same - troothers, birfers, ridgerunners, and the 'hate speech' nutters.  There is little that is as ugly as a closed mind, and often little that is as dangerous.  Unfortunately, Sparkman found out about that, too.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


I haven't said a word about Bachman. 

Do you know what I'm referring to when I say 'border state'?


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



lol

All I've said is that these types get riled with all the anti-government rhetoric. And that's a fact.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


I appreciate such dry senses of humor as yours.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


did you actually READ what dude said then?
looks like you didnt


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


it wasnt a knee jerk anything
the area has a history


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


knowing X, he was making a joke


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Still don't understand 'border state', eh? 

Asking what side of the Mason-Dixon line it's on. Hint.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



lol

Yep.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


and he related it to where Bachmans district is


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



So, which is it Emma:  The region _does_ have a distrust of the government, or that stating it does is a "kneejerk conspriacy"?





Emma said:


> You should know, as you stated the knee-jerk conspiracy theory that these backwoods types hate all gubmint peoples.



Make up your mind.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 24, 2009)

All this being said...

In my opinion, there is a strong possibility that Michele Bachmann and friends threw a lit match onto a pile of dry tinder in this case.  It is by no means a certainty, but a strong possibility.

That being the case, it may be wise for authorities to watch for patterns of these types of crimes in the near future, to make sure that things don't go haywire.

It might also be wise for some people in the media to* tone down their crazy-talk a bit.*

If I was a media personality, or a politician with populist tendencies, and there was the strong possibility that what I say could lead to someone's murder, *I think I would be a little more circumspect in what I said on the air in the future.*


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Many of those people do have a distrust of government; saying that is the cause of this man's murder is as much a knee-jerk conspiracy theory as the ones you're railing against.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> All this being said...
> 
> In my opinion, there is a strong possibility that Michele Bachmann and friends threw a lit match onto a pile of dry tinder in this case.  It is by no means a certainty, but a strong possibility.
> 
> ...



You'd think. 

But I guarantee you one thing; IF it comes out that this was the reason for this man's murder, these people here are going to back-pedal and make excuses and refuse to admit there's any connection.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > All this being said...
> ...


hell, if i was the guy/s lawyer, thats exactly what i would use as a defense
just whats been posted in this thread alone show me it would have a very high likelihood of being a win


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Sure it would... tell that to Adkisson.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


And exactly WHO do you think has said this is the cause?

Careful, your strawman is showing like a cheap silp.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > All this being said...
> ...


These guys are in such high defense mode, just saying 
"*Without further information, we have no way of knowing" *
freaks 'em out. Hilarious.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


are you kidding?
they'd only have to find one like the ones in this thread blaming it on talk radio or the tea party folk to get a hung jury


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


more bullshit
you added that at the end of a long list of bullshit accusations
as a cover your ass moment


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


OK.  Post 'em.

Back that up. 

I'll wait.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


its in the thread

so you can wait till fucking hell freezes over before i do ANYTHING for you
bitch


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > All this being said...
> ...



There is no question in my mind that many high-level people on the Left are actively praying that the murderer(s) in the case are avid Glenn Beck/Rush Limbaugh listeners.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

So it should be easy for you to find, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> So it should be easy for you to find, eh?


i wont do any jumping through hoops for that fucking bitch
EVER


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Don't be so dishonest.  Those words you used were called out for the utter stupidity in which you used them - they would only be true in your imaginary time machine.  

Then when called on your idiocy, you weaseled out if it with some bullshit that only makes sense in the head of one who has the same time machine that you have.

Now, you defend those words not in that context, but in another.

How utterly dishonest you are in addition to posting idiocy.

Think.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > So it should be easy for you to find, eh?
> ...


You prove once again you are a HUGE fucking liar.

You won;t back it up - cause you CAN'T.  And you know it,.


Dive lies.  Again.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> So it should be easy for you to find, eh?


Here...this might even get him started:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...er-hanged-with-fed-on-body-7.html#post1548768

I want to see if he has the fucking balls to prove what he said.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


no, you are the known LIAR

bitch


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > So it should be easy for you to find, eh?
> ...


you are a fucking lying bitch
no lies there
and that link doesn't even go to your post
it goes to a fucking PAGE
so you cant even figure out how to link to your own fucking post


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > So it should be easy for you to find, eh?
> ...


LMAO.  And, typical of your style of idiocy, you said the Tea Party protests were the reason this guy is dead.  His already decomposing body was found on 9/11.  Idiocy.

Get in your time machine and go find the point in your life where you lost all integrity.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


she thinks she can play that game
this is what shes known for
shes a fucking lying bitch


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


After all the idiocy, disingenuousness, bat-shit hackery and wild imaginings people are "_obsessed_" with you -

I have one thing for you, and one thing only:


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Yet, not once, have you even been able to show where I lied.

Not once.

Go figger.

That inward projection and self-hate will be the death of you dive.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


In all honesty, she hasn't the capacity to think before posting.  In bleeding heart form, I usually feel sorry for idiots.  But, when they resort to dishonesty?  Forget it.

Posters such as that haven't an ounce of integrity and deserve our scorn and our continued exposure of them for what they are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



si modo,  you are projecting your own standard behavior here.  Either put up or shut up.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Yay.  Lucky me.

I get a another neg rep (this makes (what? 5 now)   from Dive.

And si modo, his hefty accomplice, does the little duck puddle parade behind him.

I'm touched.  *sniff*  Really.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Exactly what should I put up?  Proof of her imaginary time machine?

I will be more than pleased to once again highlight that sort of inanity.  I'm not so sure the poster wants that, though.  It would show her 'time machine' fantasies AND her dishonest attempt at using words out of context.

You just say the word.  It would be my pleasure.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


A bald-faced lie.

Show proof I said that or STFU.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Yay.  Lucky me.
> 
> I get a another neg rep (this makes (what? 5 now)   from Dive.
> 
> ...


and you rightly deserved it
so fuck off and stop lying about me


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Yay.  Lucky me.
> ...


You see folks...he won't put up.  This is what he does all the time.\


Makes accusations, name calls and then backs away.

He said I lied and said I made a "long list of bullshit accusations."  
That should be easy enough for him to shove in my face, and back up  - if he was a man of any integrity anyway.

Note how he hasn't - he won't - he can't - do that.

Speaks volumes.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Yay.  Lucky me.
> 
> I get a another neg rep (this makes (what? 5 now)   from Dive.
> 
> ...


Stop your blithering whining.  It's pathetic.

I am damn proud of the neg rep I gave you; it appliies.  Feel free to print it here, if you want to continue your whining.  I don't mind it at all when the pathetic get more pathetic.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


i dont have to jump through your hoops, bitch
other people know what you posted

oh hey, go whine to the mods


oops, that shit don't play here
you are exposed for the lying bitch you are


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Yay.  Lucky me.
> ...


I note you haven't backed up your accusations either.

How

very 

interesting.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Now, what is on this list so far?  Your wild ideas about some time machine, your dishonesty, your pathetic whining because you think another doesn't "like you" (waaawaaaa), and now this.  Such class and integrity.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


there is no need to repost your bullshit
it was already posted an quoted by others
it was done and you can try to deny it, but people know what you did


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You see... he won't.  

He can't do it.

I'm telling you guys - Dive is about as dishonest and mean as they come.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Yep...he did the same thing to me last week. Went on and on about how I said something I didn't and then refused to post any evidence. Then he said something like "others saw it, too."


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


its not a "can't" its a "won't"
because i dont have to
others have seen your shit


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


and i was correct then as well


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



When have you ever backed up anything?


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


You see Emm?

Have you ever seen defensiveness manifest itself in such vitriol?

It's worthy of a psychology major's Master Thesis....I swear.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


yeah sure bitch
you were defending that asshole
and that was the list


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Who the hell are you again?  

Wild comment from a  stranger who has had ...what --  two interactions with me?

I back up what I say - and have a solid reputation in my many years of posting of researching, verifying  and making damn sure what I write, I can defend.  

I'm proud of it, and the many posters who know me - even if they disagree, will say forthright, and have, that I DO back up what I say.

Now maybe YOU have a few minutes that Dive doesn't want to expend, lazy ass that he is, and pop up this proof of me making "a long list of bullshit accusations" about this murder. 

As with him, I'll wait.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


LMAO.  Another person who hasn't taken the time to read the thread and see for themselves.  Personally, I prefer not showing such ignorance when I enter a thread, but I see not all choose to do so.

I love it.  Keep it up!  Bring more in, please.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Yet, you find you have the time to post, and call names, but don;t have the capacity to put my actual quotes there to make me eat them.

I would think that would be something you'd want to do  - make me look awfully stooopid now, wouldn't it?  Boy, would my face be red. 

G'head.  Let's see it.  Make me eat my words. 

Is it cowardliness - laziness, or lack of material that's stopping you?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


And you're STILL crying?  Man, I go take care of a few things elsewhere and come back to see MORE of your pathetic whining.

Perhaps you could go share somewhere where your feelings matter - Oprah, Dr. Phil - I don't care.  But here, we seem to focus on political topics.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


you've done it YOURSELF


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



And si modo projects some more.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Hey, I asked you a question and this is your answer?  Are you going to answer my question or just post irrelevance?  Just curious.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 24, 2009)

dcon has three missions at USMB.

1. Call people morons
2. Call people liars
3. Thank every post Gunny makes

He does an extremely good job of fulfilling his three missions.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Isn't it amusing watching them make these accusation and impugn the integrity of a poster, but when asked to back   up putrid accusations, they wither.

To quote the withering  bitch:



Si modo said:


> ...
> 
> You don't like getting called out on your inane strawmen - don't make shit up.



The irony, it bleeds.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



 Looks like two pages of incessant whining hasn't gotten you anywhere. Perhaps a new tactic is needed? 

I'll give you a chance to back up your claims. But I choose my battles carefully.  It's just that it's very rare that I see a liberal produce evidence to support a claim, unless of course you count blogs as proof then you guys are on top of it.

 Your arguments not with me, it's with dive. I just ask a simple question.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> dcon has three missions at USMB.
> 
> 1. Call people morons
> 2. Call people liars
> ...


thanks for once again proving yourself a moron


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Dive was the one who made the claim I had ""a long list of bullshit accusations"- which he has yet to produce.

Why don't you ask him to back up *his* charge?

Or is this a  partisan thing for you?  

When cons do it...it's OK?


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dcon has three missions at USMB.
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


typical bitch
fuck off


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Okie doke.  Irrespective of your complete lack of class, anyone who is interested in reviewing your inane ideas of some magic time machine can review posts 139-152 for a start.  Included in there is her blaming others for not being able to read her mind (a very frightening thought in and of itself).

Then folks can move onto post numbers 371 to present to see your dishonest use your own words applying to your time machine in a completely different context.

Also, for those inclined to see the facts of the situation rather than blithering whining, please note that when this poster has newly refered to her words in a different context, she does NOT link to her original use when she was (seriously) talking about a time machine.  No wonder she didn't use the quote function anew...others could see her insanity, and when called on ti, they could see her lack of any integrity, too.  I kid you not.  Good choice in not using the quote function, for convincing those not willing to think, that is.

It's insanity on display.

Most should remember that I back up my claims.  Silly me, when they are already backed up in print here, who would have thought that another would dream of claiming it's not backed up?  Hell,  *if* I'm going to lie, I sure as hell am not going to do so when my lies are documented.  Insanity, indeed.

Now, what's your next whine, or do you actually have anything of significance to add?


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

paperview said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


yep


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> yep


That's profound.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > yep
> ...



yep


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Can it.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Looks like two pages of incessant whining hasn't gotten you anywhere. Perhaps a new tactic is needed?
> 
> I'll give you a chance to back up your claims. But I choose my battles carefully.  It's just that it's very rare that I see a liberal produce evidence to support a claim, unless of course you count blogs as proof then you guys are on top of it.
> 
> Your arguments not with me, it's with dive. I just ask a simple question.


Did I hear someone say "Duke Lacrosse team"?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > typical bitch
> ...


nope


----------



## hjmick (Sep 24, 2009)

*Suicide Not Ruled Out For Dead Census Worker; He Was In Contact With The Ground*

I&#8217;ve got some more detail for you on the case of the Bill Sparkman, the U.S. census worker who was found dead of hanging, reportedly with the word &#8220;fed&#8221; scrawled on his chest:

1) Kentucky state police have not ruled out the possibility that the death was a suicide or even that it was accidental, according to police spokesman Don Trosper.

2) His death has been ruled &#8220;asphyxia,&#8221; Trosper said in an interview. &#8220;There was a rope around his neck. It was attached to a tree,&#8221; Trosper continued, adding this intriguing detail: &#8220;He was in contact with the ground.&#8221;

That raises the possibilty that the cause of death was not hanging. Asked if this were possible, Trosper said: &#8220;Nothing is being ruled out.&#8221;

3) Trosper said the initial AP story on the death contains &#8220;flaws and errors.&#8221; That means it&#8217;s possible that the AP&#8217;s claim, based on an anonymous source, that he had the word &#8220;fed&#8221; scrawled on his chest could be false. Asked if that were the case, Trosper declined to comment.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
 You "backed up" your claims without bringing it to the table.

 Maybe because had you posted the *actual quotes *from me, it would have made you look stupid a the rest of your posts.

 Here.

 Lazy ass fucker.  I compiled them, for anyone who wants to see what delirium your are under:

 This is my every post from 139 to 152:



DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > This happened on September 12th.
> ...


 * Paperview: Without further information, we have no way of knowing.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1548768-post140.html
----------------------
*


DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


  Paperview: Please reread for comprehension:

*Without further information, we have no way of knowing.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1548803-post147.html
---------------------------
#151:
*


paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
 Now that covers the first set of posts.  (click the little arrow after the posters name in the quote to link to the actual posts)
You tell me where the wild bullshit accusations are?

 Please.

 The audience is waiting.  Apparently saying "* Without further information, we have no way of knowing."* is blaming others.  
 Isn't that novel?

 And further, the conversation continues, my next, #164:



paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
 And for further clarity, I made clear the concept when you and your cohort went into this bizarre joke of a "time machine" stupidity - somehow not allowing for, nor understanding how the build-up went, nor the teabagger mentality -- No. 168:



paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
  That was the extent of my alleged  "bullshit accusations."  saying Beck had wound up people for weeks - without noting *ANYTHING* other than that *FACT*, 
 A fact I needed to clarify and made clear in the above #151.

 To top it off,  THIS is my post #371 "it" modo wishes to highlight without a single smidgen to back up I am 'using them dishonestly::




> These guys are in such high defense mode, just saying
> "*Without further information, we have no way of knowing" *
> freaks 'em out. Hilarious.


 http://www.usmessageboard.com/reputation.php?p=1551043

 Talk about a lack of integrity.  

 You writhe in it, puddleducks.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

And you still look insane.

And you're still whining.

And you still have no inegrity and/or class.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

hjmick said:


> *Suicide Not Ruled Out For Dead Census Worker; He Was In Contact With The Ground*
> 
> Ive got some more detail for you on the case of the Bill Sparkman, the U.S. census worker who was found dead of hanging, reportedly with the word fed scrawled on his chest:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that useful information.  It's great and it gives those who are willing to think more to ponder.  (And it beats whining.)


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > *Suicide Not Ruled Out For Dead Census Worker; He Was In Contact With The Ground*
> ...


its a blog, so i wouldnt hold that as high proof of anything other than the bloggers opinion


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> And you still look insane.
> 
> And you're still whining.
> 
> And you still have no inegrity and/or class.


I do believe I made my case there.

The readers can decide who is the one that looks looped and just who has integrity.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Yes.  But at this point, I was thankful for _anything_ as long as it wasn't more whining and insanity.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 24, 2009)

A very smart poster in this forum made an observation about this thread and shared it with me.



			
				SmartUSMBmember said:
			
		

> that(this) thread is disgusting
> but, it sure shows the lengths these assholes will go to discredit any movement against Obama



Some of you have TOTALLY ruined any credibility you previously had in my mind with you're posts in this thread.   Some of you have actually gained some respect that I previously was not giving you.


----------



## Emma (Sep 24, 2009)

hjmick said:


> *Suicide Not Ruled Out For Dead Census Worker; He Was In Contact With The Ground*
> 
> I&#8217;ve got some more detail for you on the case of the Bill Sparkman, the U.S. census worker who was found dead of hanging, reportedly with the word &#8220;fed&#8221; scrawled on his chest:
> 
> ...



Given what's been reported about him personally, I'd be surprised if it was a  suicide.


----------



## del (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



way far

the other

where's my cookie?


----------



## hjmick (Sep 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Given what's been reported about him personally, I'd be surprised if it was a  suicide.



Maybe he was a gasper?


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

He died on Sept 11, was found on Sept 12. 

More details flow in:

          "Asphyxiation caused the death of federal census worker whose body was found at a rural Clay County cemetery with a rope around his neck, but state police have not determined the death was a homicide.
Bill Sparkman, 51, of Laurel County, reportedly had the word "fed" scrawled on his chest. 

That raised questions about whether he was killed because of hard feelings against the government, and catapulted the mysterious death into a national story. 




 

 Bill Sparkman, the census worker found hanged Sept. 12, 2009 in a remote patch of Daniel Boone National Forest in Clay County. An autopsy report is pending. 

                But police aren't sure whether Sparkman was doing census work in Clay County at the time he died, Capt. Lisa Rudzinski, commander of the state police post handling the investigation, said Thursday.


In fact, one early media report &#8212; that a computer Sparkman used for census work was found in his truck near the cemetery &#8212; wasn't true, Rudzinski said.
Police found Sparkman's red pickup truck, but the computer wasn't in it, she said.
Police have not ruled whether Sparkman's death resulted from homicide, accident or suicide, Rudzinski said.


"There are too many unanswered questions for us to lean one way or the other," Rudzinski said. "Every scenario is still on the table. We have not ruled this is a hate crime against a federal employee."
The only thing police have concluded is that Sparkman didn't die as a result of natural causes.
\
Link: Census worker's death by asphyxiation might not be homicide, police say - Latest News - Kentucky.com


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

del said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


Hee'ya go chucky!



Fresh batch.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

With new information coming in, the only think we know for certain is that it involved Racist Teabaggers and Hate Radio.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> With new information coming in, the only think we know for certain is that it involved Racist Teabaggers and Hate Radio.


...in concert with the L'il Abner militia.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > With new information coming in, the only think we know for certain is that it involved Racist Teabaggers and Hate Radio.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > With new information coming in, the only think we know for certain is that it involved Racist Teabaggers and Hate Radio.
> ...



Or maybe it was the first clandestine act of obama's civilian army.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2009)

OK, here's the latest from AP: A man may have committed suicide -- or maybe not. While it might have happened after listening to INXS, authorities cannot rule out the possibility that the Glenn Beck showed contributed to the crime -- if in fact a crime was committed


----------



## Oddball (Sep 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> OK, here's the latest from AP: A man may have committed suicide -- or maybe not. While it might have happened after listening to INXS, authorities cannot rule out the possibility that the Glenn Beck showed contributed to the crime -- if in fact a crime was committed



...David Carradine was unavailable for comment.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > OK, here's the latest from AP: A man may have committed suicide -- or maybe not. While it might have happened after listening to INXS, authorities cannot rule out the possibility that the Glenn Beck showed contributed to the crime -- if in fact a crime was committed
> ...



I'm tellin' ya, he was a gasper and things went bad.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I'm sure you believe that with all your heart.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Well at least your more sure of that than you are you own gender.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> A very smart poster in this forum made an observation about this thread and shared it with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was it me?

no, your credibility is not golden, dude. somewhere between post 1000 and 2000 you let down your trousers, pilgrim.


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


I'm willing to bet she's more sure of hers than you are of yours. 

Freak.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 24, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > A very smart poster in this forum made an observation about this thread and shared it with me.
> ...


Paranoid much?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



no, not paranoid. thanks for the concern. i appreciate it.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 25, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Oh, let me guess.  You're one of those people who think lesbians really want to be men?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

I piqued curiousity with my statement i see.

I'll just say this (which i sent in a PM to someone)

If someone went straight to the "It must be the tea party type people who killed him" mindset they lost credibility. The members who actually said....HOLD UP lets get the facts first gained a lot of credibility with me.

I don't wanna call out anyone in particular, just saying that a few of you pleasantly surprised me.

EDIT:  Thanks DUDE


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

The more I think about what people in this thread have done, the more it worries me.

First, the current ruling junta in Washington floats the idea that dissent from its opposition will be 'violent.'

Next, it has its security aparatis look into it, and confirm that 'it is possible.'

Then anytime any maniac commits a crime, people look to link it to the now expected 'spike in violence.'

The logical end to this cycle is, the ruling Junta will 'clamp down' on dissent 'for the public good' and be cheered for doing it by it's supporters, who will not realize they are scarificing their rights.

In the end you will have draconian laws against dissent, no free press (which in this case includes the net) and perpetual 'one party rule' again 'for your own good.'

It should scare the hell out of you, a lot of you are making it happen.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The more I think about what people in this thread have done, the more it worries me.
> 
> First, the current ruling junta in Washington floats the idea that dissent from its opposition will be 'violent.'
> 
> ...


  Yes.  Absolutely.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Just to expand on this, you are creating your own little 'Reichstag fire' that will give the government an excuse to have its own little 'enabling act' to protect you from the boogey man they created for you to fear.

The 'patriot act' on roids so to speak.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Just to expand on this, you are creating your own little 'Reichstag fire' that will give the government an excuse to have its own little 'enabling act' to protect you from the boogey man they created for you to fear.
> 
> The 'patriot act' on roids so to speak.


*Nobody* is going to shut down Freedom of the Press.

Not gonna happen, scuttlebutts.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Just to expand on this, you are creating your own little 'Reichstag fire' that will give the government an excuse to have its own little 'enabling act' to protect you from the boogey man they created for you to fear.
> 
> The 'patriot act' on roids so to speak.


Ever notice how the Patriot Act is a non-issue with so many, now that BHO wants it?


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Then anytime any maniac commits a crime, people look to link it to the now expected 'spike in violence.'



Now I've seen a bunch of BS rationalizations on this thread.  And they lead to this.

This is not an example of "any maniac", this is a specific example of a "maniac" behaving in a specific manner that is very LIKELY spurned on by irresponsible propaganda from the media.

In this case it was a murderer who killed a Census worker because of their job, when Michelle Bachmann and several talking heads had recently been talking about the supposed "evils" of Census workers, specifically, all over the media in the very recent past.

Your expansion of this particular incident to include every crime under some blanket of left-wing paranoia is hyperbolic, unappreciated, and a direct attempt at excusing the motivations of possible future crimes of this nature.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think about what people in this thread have done, the more it worries me.
> ...



Dismissing the influence of the media in this case out of hand, and saying that people who suspect there might indeed be a link are just crazy and paranoid, and think the same about every crime, is just as bad as saying the crime in question is definitely a result of right-wing hate speech.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


^ See this idiot?

He's the prime type of enabler that we all should fear, a moron that will sell your rights of free speech and dissent to the 'state' if you don't follow his political ideals.

He would have made a fine Stasi member.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> *In this case it was a murderer who killed a Census worker because of their job*, when Michelle Bachmann and several talking heads had recently been talking about the supposed "evils" of Census workers, specifically, all over the media in the very recent past.


What's your irrefutable proof of that, Inspector Clouseau?


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > *In this case it was a murderer who killed a Census worker because of their job*, when Michelle Bachmann and several talking heads had recently been talking about the supposed "evils" of Census workers, specifically, all over the media in the very recent past.
> ...


Its what the party told him happened, ergo he believes it, would the party lie?

You expect much if you expect independent thought from a prime apparatchik like that one.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Just to expand on this, you are creating your own little 'Reichstag fire' that will give the government an excuse to have its own little 'enabling act' to protect you from the boogey man they created for you to fear.
> ...



Until the press start receiving "bailouts"   Or the FCC diversity CZAR tries to shut down talk radio.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9ffAP5ixhg&feature=related]YouTube - Obama's Czar Mark Lloyd's FCC 'Diversity' Chief - His Take on Free Speech[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovnwzMJf09o]YouTube - FCC Diversity Czar Mark Lloyd discussing plans to shut down conservative media[/ame]


And the crazy man even chimes in about it

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LliaYnHnL_Y&feature=youtube_gdata]YouTube - Federal Communications Commission Czar Mark Llyod - American's Are "Dittoheads!"[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Then anytime any maniac commits a crime, people look to link it to the now expected 'spike in violence.'
> ...


There you go again with equating a coincidence (Bachman/protests) with causation (a crime). That does not make _anything_ 'very likely'.

Yet you said it again???????

And it is exactly this sort of speech from you and others who will continue to reinforce the impression of a _stasi_.

After the attempted vilification of those protesting drunken-sailor policies, I know the next protest will be even biggger and include protesters protecting their speech.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> See this idiot?
> 
> He's the prime type of enabler that we all should fear, a moron that will sell your rights of free speech and dissent to the 'state' if you don't follow his political ideals.
> 
> He would have made a fine Stasi member.



Making a blanket denial that there are no types of incendiary propaganda is just making excuses for some very bad behavior on the part of some irresponsible right-wing journalists.

"Yelling fire in a theater" is a very real phenomena.

The Nazis used to use propaganda very effectively in just this way.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm thinking if this killing shows how the right is "inciting" ppl, then likewise is the recent killing of the student in the lab an example of the leftoid "inciting" ppl. Cuz after all, that killer was a liberal.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > *In this case it was a murderer who killed a Census worker because of their job*, when Michelle Bachmann and several talking heads had recently been talking about the supposed "evils" of Census workers, specifically, all over the media in the very recent past.
> ...



It is my opinion.  I believe it to be very likely.  I have, in this and other posts explained that I have no definite proof that this is not the case, so I will not claim that it is definite that this murder was caused by Bachmann, etc.

But I do think it *very likely *that the coincidence here is not a coincidence at all.

Laying down a blanket denial, and saying that there's no way that this occurred, and that it's just a matter of some "left-wing paranoia" is just as bad as saying you know it was definitely caused by the media's irresponsibility.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > See this idiot?
> ...


See?

Party headquarters has already supplied him with a cover story to say when called upon. 

Not an original thought to be had, same old shit.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> There you go again with equating a coincidence (Bachman/protests) with causation (a crime). That does not make _anything_ 'very likely'.
> 
> Yet you said it again???????
> 
> ...



Don't think that just because I apologized for stating that Bachmann's, etc. influence was the culprit in this case doesn't mean that I believe said influence to be HIGHLY LIKELY to have had a hand in this.

And you and your buds are going off the other end of the scale here, chalking it all up to some sort of large-scale paranoia, when you know that the possibility exists.

Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > There you go again with equating a coincidence (Bachman/protests) with causation (a crime). That does not make _anything_ 'very likely'.
> ...


Not shame, a misunderstanding.

It is good to know that you equate a _coincidence_ as a likely _causation_ to an event.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



I'm the one who's admitting the possibility that the murder was not caused by said propaganda.

You're the one who's chalking it all up to paranoia.

*Are you not even willing to admit that the possibility of this murder being caused by hate-speech from the right even exists?*

And if that possibility exists, it should be investigated to prevent future re-occurrence.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You mean you don't agree that 'incendiary propaganda' was the motivation here?


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


Isn't going to happen Chucky.

The information age doesn't come with an off switch.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



My use of the term _coincidence_ is as a description of the situation if there is not a _cause and effect_.

If there is no connection, the right-wing hate-speech and the murder are a _coincidence._

If there is a connection, they are _cause and effect_.

Or partial cause and effect anyway, as these folks probably didn't like the Government too much to begin with.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm thinking if this killing shows how the right is "inciting" ppl, then likewise is the recent killing of the student in the lab an example of the leftoid "inciting" ppl. Cuz after all, that killer was a liberal.



I'm PLYMCO_PILGRIM and I approve this tact .


You basically summed up why i thought the first few posts in this thread are UTTER B.S..

You're claim is as ridiculous as theirs.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


IOW, you cannot take of your partisan hack-in-the-box blinders for even a moment to wait until all the facts are in.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 25, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm thinking if this killing shows how the right is "inciting" ppl, then likewise is the recent killing of the student in the lab an example of the leftoid "inciting" ppl. Cuz after all, that killer was a liberal.


Then there's Ted Kaczynski...Hardly a member of the VRWC.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I hope you are right, but with all the utter B.S. Like Bush's bailouts and Obama's stimulus being passed in political milliseconds I'm not confident that something like this won't be snuck in under the 1100 page cover of health care reform or some other emergency.

Shoot my governor just violated our state constition yesterday under the premise of it being "An Emergency that the senate wont vote to appoint someone to kennedy's seat"  and the media praised him for it.

Its a scary time when the watchdogs and the dogs they are watching are best friends.

Still I hope you are right.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> *Are you not even willing to admit that the possibility of this murder being caused by hate-speech from the right even exists?*



NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST.

That is a nonsense scenario Barry's justice department cooked up early in his regime as a sweet fallback against dissent.

Chimp tried the exact same thing with us when we protested the war.

If you start playing this game that any nutball who commits a crime because of  'incendiary propaganda' you are playing into the idea that dissent to Obama and his Democrats must be stamped out or 'controlled'.

In that case you are on the road to totalitarianism and I won't even consider it and I will in fact resist it, as I did the Iraq war, the patriot act, and all the fun N games Barryworld is now trying.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2009)

From the Associated Press-



> BIG CREEK, Ky. &#8212; A census worker found hanged from a tree with the word "fed" scrawled on his chest met his end in a corner of Appalachia with an abundance of meth labs and marijuana fields &#8212; and a reputation for mistrusting government that dates back to the days of moonshiners and "revenuers."
> 
> 
> But the investigation has yet to determine whether the death of the 51-year-old part-time schoolteacher represents real anti-government sentiment. At this point, police cannot say whether Bill Sparkman's death was a homicide, an accident or even a suicide.
> ...


The Associated Press: Area where census worker died has troubled history


----------



## mskafka (Sep 25, 2009)

EriktheRed said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> ...



Not at all surprised.  I live in KY, and I love to hike.  I really needed another reason to be uneasy about hiking in this great commonwealth.  Now I'll be more paranoid than ever.  Nice.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners



In a national forest?  Brave souls.  It's conceivable I suppose, but crazy.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking if this killing shows how the right is "inciting" ppl, then likewise is the recent killing of the student in the lab an example of the leftoid "inciting" ppl. Cuz after all, that killer was a liberal.
> ...



not really the same plymouth...

If ''PALIN'' or ''Tax cut and Spend Republican'' or something of that nature that can be attributed to things Democrats have WHINED about, were carved on the woman's body, then yes...you could use that example....

otherwise, it was not comparable imho.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2009)

Care4all said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



The term "Fed" has historically been used to denote a agent of the FBI.

The only "Fed"  I've heard conservatives complain about is the Federal Reserve...not likely Bill Sparkman was mistaken for one of them.


1.   Fed   *118* up, *17* down 



 
  Slang for an agent from the FBI. 
  I was caught by the feds on Saturday. 
get this def on a mug 
	
  by 1337 Str33t Ninj4 Aug 17, 2004 share this 


2.   fed   *59* up, *15* down 



 
  An agent of the Federal Bureau of Investigation 
  We gotta get ou of here before the feds land up... 
get this def on a mug 
	
  by Abhishek Sep 26, 2003 share this 


3.   fed   *41* up, *28* down 



 
  Short for the United State's Federal Reserve. The fed tries to keep the US economy under control by controlling banks and minting money. 
  The fed got a new chairman in October, his name is Ben.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fed


----------



## Ipsl (Sep 25, 2009)

I've heard many conservatives talking bad about the federal government for several months now.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

Ipsl said:


> I've heard many conservatives talking bad about the federal government for several months now.




Greetings and welcome Ipsl.

I say this softly and gently: You're young, aren't you?


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

One more piece of news drips in.

Coroner confirms the FED scrawl.  It was made with a felt tip marker.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

Care4all said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I think you missed the point I was making.   Im saying that Allie's claim is ridiculous and the OP's claim that it has to do with tea party protestors is also ridiculous.

Hence pointing out the stupidity of the claim by the OP that the death had to do with tea party ideals with an equally stupid statement that the girl in the lab was killed because of some other ideals.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

Ipsl said:


> I've heard many conservatives talking bad about the federal government for several months now.



Before election:

I've heard many liberals talking bad about the federal government for 8 years now.

Paranoia will destroy ya.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ipsl said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard many conservatives talking bad about the federal government for several months now.
> ...



I've been talking bad about the federal government since the early mid 90's when I started paying attention.

Whats that make me?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 25, 2009)

paperview said:


> One more piece of news drips in.
> 
> Coroner confirms the FED scrawl.  It was made with a felt tip marker.




Now that's just weird...who carries around a felt tip marker.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Ipsl said:
> ...


An American.


----------



## paperview (Sep 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > One more piece of news drips in.
> ...


Folks.

I reckon.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 25, 2009)

So many possibilities....so many speculation opportunities...

There are quite a few white supremacist, pro-confederacy, anti-us government,  and like-minded individuals in this commonwealth.  SPLCenter.org: Hate Groups Map

And I see it every day here.  (Just my own experience)

It's possible that some of these individuals had something to do with it.  It's possible that they had nothing whatsoever to do with it. 

It could be that someone murdered him, wrote "FED" on his chest in an attempt to cover up the true motive.  We won't know...until we KNOW.  There are crazy people out there who kill, just to kill.  Everyone knows that.  

The date of the incident, and "FED" definitely makes it look suspicious.  If anti-government sentiment wasn't the motive, we have a very clever killer on the loose.  

We should wait until we know the facts (if ever).


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > One more piece of news drips in.
> ...



it was probably the census worker's pen/flair/ sharpie marker?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Paperview


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > One more piece of news drips in.
> ...


a US Census worker?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


that was my first thought as well


----------



## hjmick (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe we're looking at this all wrong...

Perhaps the word "FED" is not in reference to his status as a census worker but instead simply a means of indicating that he had already eaten?


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2009)

hjmick said:


> Maybe we're looking at this all wrong...
> 
> Perhaps the word "FED" is not in reference to his status as a census worker but instead simply a means of indicating that he had already eaten?


Maybe he wanted to write 'fred' and was a bad speller.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2009)

Are Libruls still blaming this on Glenn Beck?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Are Libruls still blaming this on Glenn Beck?


or Michelle Bachman


----------



## Si modo (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Are Libruls still blaming this on Glenn Beck?
> ...


Personally, I find it ridiculous to even go into parsing out the speech of anyone.

Anyone has the right to be as offensive as they want.

ANYONE who takes ANY words they hear on the tube or radio as equivalent to instructions to kill someone is by definition, a nutjob.

The sy is falling, the sky is falling!!!!  Folks are opposing the administration.  Panic!  Try anything!  Show desperation when hysterical!

I just hope some will be able to step outside of their tool role for a moment and just be a bit shocked at the lack of any self pride it demonstrates, for a start.  It's cringeworthy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2009)

Then why, si modo, are you so touchy when it is pointed out here that you project your issues onto others?  Hmmmm. . .?


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Dude said:


> IOW, you cannot take of your partisan hack-in-the-box blinders for even a moment to wait until all the facts are in.



Umm, but isn't speculation about the murder the point of this thread?

Wouldn't this thread be pretty empty if there was no speculation??


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST.
> 
> That is a nonsense scenario Barry's justice department cooked up early in his regime as a sweet fallback against dissent.
> 
> ...



Uh huh.

How does the fact that you feel people should have a right to free speech, even if it is yelling "fire in a theatre", disprove that it has an effect?

Facts are facts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST.
> ...



While we have none of the facts in, all we can say for sure is that Tea Baggers, Hate Radio and the Glenn Beck show are somehow involved


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST.
> ...


yet you have no more fact than anyone else, but to you this is somehow a conservatives fault for being against the policies of the democrats


----------



## eots (Sep 25, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clearly the work of socialist provocateurs  to discredit the fight for liberty


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, here's the last thing I'm going to say on this subject.

3 kids get into a fight, on a schoolbus, an incident that happens every day all across the country.

But because 2 of them were black and one was white, Glenn Beck, Rush Limbuagh, etc, etc, all ran prominent pieces on the incident claiming it was a "racially based hate crime"... 

...Driven, according to the talking heads, by a feeling of invulnerability to punishment, promoted by the election of Barack Obama and the left wing media.  Conservatives listened and either agreed or said nothing.

Now we have a crime that has several aspects that point to an anti-government assassination by what are probably radicals who listen to the same shows listed above...

And Conservatives now *deny that there is even a possibility* that incendiary propaganda could have had any effect at all on a crime where a person was murdered with "Fed" written on his chest.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 25, 2009)

VAST_LWC we dont even know if this was a murder yet, looks like it but we dont know.

THats my beef....not enough 411 to make an accurate comment (or did i miss a press release while working today)


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Well, here's the last thing I'm going to say on this subject.
> 
> 3 kids get into a fight, on a schoolbus, an incident that happens every day all across the country.
> 
> ...


we're NOT denying it as a "possibility" we've been telling you you are fucking nuts to jump to that conclusion


----------



## chanel (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm with Pilgrim and I have said several times that I expect more violence. But don't blame just the right for "fanning the flames" Insulting people who may be on the edge already because of personal circumstances is not a very "unifying" tactic.

I am reminded of several KKK rallies where only a handful of provacateers (sp?)Make a hate filled speech and then gleefully watch minorities burn down their neighborhoods. This is an evil but effective tactic to prove a fucking point.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

maybe the culprit is K-Fed?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> maybe the culprit is K-Fed?


ah look, the fucking canuck moron has made it everyone he disagrees with


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Putting words in my mouth again?

All I said in that post was that, contrary Xenophon's assertion, there are in fact circumstances where incendiary speech can cause issues like this.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here's the last thing I'm going to say on this subject.
> ...



I said multiple times that I only thought it a very likely possibility, and said several times that there was in fact a possibility that it was unrelated, and you all called me crazy anyway.  

Some people seemed to think that even mentioning the possibility was tantamount to being a nutjob conspiracy theorist


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

*




*​ 
"ah look, the fucking canuck moron has made it everyone he disagrees with"

hey dipshit I don't disagree with K-Fed I just don't think he is talented like you do!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> ​
> "ah look, the fucking canuck moron has made it everyone he disagrees with"
> 
> hey dipshit I don't disagree with K-Fed I just don't think he is talented like you do!


and your proof that i give a flying rats ass about "K-fed"?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




look how your panties got in such a bunch when I brought him up


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


ah, more proof you are a fucking moron


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 25, 2009)

it's okay to like K-Feds music and dance moves bud.....I just wouldn't let your guy friends know.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Are Libruls still blaming this on Glenn Beck?



He's probably got an alibi, we can right him off as a suspect I think.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think it was K-Fed JC, people usually write their name starting with the first letter......

Good angle though!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> I don't think it was K-Fed JC, people usually write their name starting with the first letter......
> 
> Good angle though!


just who is this "K-FED" dude?
LOL

is he the latest dancer/singer or something?


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it was K-Fed JC, people usually write their name starting with the first letter......
> ...



Man I'm hip, he's the bloke who's Britney Spears' ex.  Jeez even I knew that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


ah, some pop has been?

or was it a never was


----------



## paperview (Sep 26, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> VAST_LWC we dont even know if this was a murder yet, looks like it but we dont know.
> 
> THats my beef....not enough 411 to make an accurate comment (or did i miss a press release while working today)


Looking more and more like a brutal murder, according to the reports from witnesses:

"BIG CREEK, Ky. (AP) &#8212; The man who found the body of a part-time census worker hanging in a rural Kentucky cemetery two weeks ago says he has no doubt that Bill Sparkman was murdered.

Jerry Weaver of Fairfield, Ohio, tells The Associated Press the gruesome scene has haunted him. Weaver says he was visiting some family graves at the cemetery along with his wife and daughter when they saw the body.

*He says Sparkman was naked but for a pair of socks, with his hands, wrists and eyes duct-taped and a gag in his mouth.* *Weaver says Sparkman's identification tag had been duct-taped to the side of his neck*."

Witness describes gruesome discovery of census worker's body - 13WHAM.com - Rochester News, Weather, and Sports


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think this is the work of a rightwing loony.  Do the profile on the victim.  The murder sounds personal, not political.  Start digging in the guy's life.  Maybe his love interest wanted him whacked for love or money or both.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 26, 2009)

paperview said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > VAST_LWC we dont even know if this was a murder yet, looks like it but we dont know.
> ...



What, you don't think the guy duct-taped and gagged himself, hung himself, and then wrote "Fed" on his own chest?

LOL.

Yeah I'd say it _might _be a murder.  Of course, what do I know, I'm just some "conspiracy theorist".


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...




well, it IS part of your name here 


but clearly this was a murder
its just the WHO and WHY we don't know


----------



## Si modo (Sep 26, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


You're not being fair to the Pilgrim, Vast.  He made his post yesterday before this additional information was known.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there a cause of death report yet?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Is there a cause of death report yet?


i havent seen one yet


----------



## Care4all (Sep 26, 2009)

they did say it was suffocation, i thought?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 26, 2009)

Care4all said:


> they did say it was suffocation, i thought?


I think so.  But usually it's the coroner who will confirm that.  I don't think that info is out yet.


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 26, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



True true.

I was just having a sarcastic moment.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 26, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


  It happens to the best of us from time to time.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 27, 2009)

> <snip>
> 
> The Moderate Voice is not always so moderate, but I think they have it right: The left-wing bloggers are acting like ghouls preparing end-zone dances. Indeed, despite their words to the contrary, the left-wing blogs would love nothing more than for Sparkman to have been killed by someone who didnt want to answer the Census, so they could do their political victory dance.
> 
> This is becoming a pattern. Left-wing politicians and blogs appear to be hoping for an act of right-wing violence so that they can justify their attacks on ordinary citizens who are against the overly intrusive and destructive Democratic policies. The problem is, right-wing extremists have not obliged, fortunately. So in the absence of right-wing death squads, the left-wing agitators invent facts and events to fit their narrative.



The Greenroom » Forum Archive » Ghouls Preparing To Dance on Sparkman&#8217;s Grave


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> > <snip>
> >
> > The Moderate Voice is not always so moderate, but I think they have it right: The left-wing bloggers are acting like ghouls preparing end-zone dances. Indeed, despite their words to the contrary, the left-wing blogs would love nothing more than for Sparkman to have been killed by someone who didnt want to answer the Census, so they could do their political victory dance.
> >
> ...



AP:  All we can say for sure about this mans murder or suicide is that there was a Tea Party and the Glenn Beck Show was on


----------



## paperview (Sep 27, 2009)

You know, it's pretty damned wild to read in some of the reports for the FBI to accept a man who had his hands, wrists and eyes bound up in duct tape with a red rag stuffed in his mouth* *might* have been a suicide or "accidental death."

Just freakin' bizarre.


*from the eye-witness account of Weaver, who found Sparkman; I don't think he would lie about something like that.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> You know, it's pretty damned wild to read in some of the reports for the FBI to accept a man who had his hands, wrists and eyes bound up in duct tape with a red rag stuffed in his mouth* *might* have been a suicide or "accidental death."
> 
> Just freakin' bizarre.
> 
> ...


No doubt it's bizarre to you.  The facts of the matter are that those who are interested in accuracy know that until the coroner completes his/her report, one cannot be be absolute.


----------



## Zona (Sep 27, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...



Obviously it was political.  Only a delusional righty would say there is no proof it wasn't.  Chalk another one up for Beck, Hannity, Bachman et al.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

crusaderfrank said:


> ....
> 
> Ap:  All we can say for sure about this mans murder or suicide is that there was a tea party and the glenn beck show was on


lmao.


----------



## Zona (Sep 27, 2009)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Thats what he does....over and over....then comes the names.

Same names, same crap.

ed...

"moron, you are just showing how fucking bad you assholes are"

Told you....


----------



## Zona (Sep 27, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> All this being said...
> 
> In my opinion, there is a strong possibility that Michele Bachmann and friends threw a lit match onto a pile of dry tinder in this case.  It is by no means a certainty, but a strong possibility.
> 
> ...



Becks response will be ....I'm just an entertainer.  I am not a journalist.  I have no idea where these nuts get their idea's from, certainly not from me!

Then some idiot in here will say, Beck is a satirist and he was never to be taken seriously.

Wait for it...wait for it...

(Remember Bill O and the tillman thing.  To this day he says he had nothing to do with it.)


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

Zona said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > All this being said...
> ...


Only a child will draw a conclusion based on any coincidence.

The left wing hate speech, instigated by left wing poster boy Michael Moore, is responsible for the violent protests.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> You know, it's pretty damned wild to read in some of the reports for the FBI to accept a man who had his hands, wrists and eyes bound up in duct tape with a red rag stuffed in his mouth* *might* have been a suicide or "accidental death."
> 
> Just freakin' bizarre.
> 
> ...




Friday, Sep. 25, 2009

However, on Thursday, police had not confirmed Sparkman was even doing census work in Clay County at the time he died, said Capt. Lisa Rudzinski, commander of the state police post handling the investigation.

*One media report &#8212; which quoted a census official saying a computer Sparkman used for census work was found in his truck near the cemetery &#8212; wasn't true, Rudzinski said.
Police found Sparkman's red pickup truck, but the computer wasn't in it, she said.*

Police have not ruled whether Sparkman's death resulted from homicide, accident or suicide, Rudzinski said.

"There are too many unanswered questions for us to lean one way or the other," Rudzinski said. *"We have not ruled this is a hate crime against a federal employee. We're still trying to determine if foul play was involved."*

The only thing police have concluded is that Sparkman didn't die as a result of natural causes.

Reports that Sparkman was hanging from a tree at the cemetery create an image that doesn't fit the evidence where Sparkman was found, Rudzinski said.

Sparkman had a rope around his neck that was attached to a tree, but he was not hanging in the sense that many people envision, she said.​
Census worker's death by asphyxiation might not be homicide, police say - Latest News - Kentucky.com


----------



## paperview (Sep 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > You know, it's pretty damned wild to read in some of the reports for the FBI to accept a man who had his hands, wrists and eyes bound up in duct tape with a red rag stuffed in his mouth* *might* have been a suicide or "accidental death."
> ...


AP:  
Family cemetery visit led to hanged census worker
 By ROGER ALFORD and JEFFREY McMURRAY (AP) &#8211; 1 day ago

<snip>
Jerry Weaver of Fairfield, Ohio, told The Associated Press the man had been gagged and his hands and feet were bound with duct tape.


Weaver said Friday he was certain from the gruesome scene that 51-year-old Bill Sparkman was killed deliberately.


"He was murdered," Weaver said. "There's no doubt."


Weaver said he was in rural Clay County, Ky., for a family reunion and was visiting some family graves at the cemetery on Sept. 12 along with his wife and daughter when they saw the body.


*"The only thing he had on was a pair of socks," Weaver said. "And they had duct-taped his hands, his wrists. He had duct tape over his eyes, and they gagged him with a red rag or something."*

Two people briefed on the investigation said various details of Weaver's account matched the details of the crime scene, though both people said they were not informed who found the body. The two spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the case."


The Associated Press: Family cemetery visit led to hanged census worker


----------



## paperview (Sep 27, 2009)

"...And they even had duct tape around his neck," Weaver said. "And they had like his identification tag on his neck. They had it duct-taped to the side of his neck, on the right side, almost on his right shoulder."

Both of the people briefed on the investigation confirmed that Sparkman's Census Bureau ID was found taped to his head and shoulder area. Weaver said he couldn't tell if the tag was a Census ID because he didn't get close enough to read it. He could see writing on Sparkman's chest, but could not read that it said "fed."


----------



## Missourian (Sep 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> "...And they even had duct tape around his neck," Weaver said. "And they had like his identification tag on his neck. They had it duct-taped to the side of his neck, on the right side, almost on his right shoulder."
> 
> Both of the people briefed on the investigation confirmed that Sparkman's Census Bureau ID was found taped to his head and shoulder area. Weaver said he couldn't tell if the tag was a Census ID because he didn't get close enough to read it. He could see writing on Sparkman's chest, but could not read that it said "fed."




The police and FBI have had nearly three weeks to investigate this death.

If they are not ruling out accidental death and suicide scenarios,  there is likely a good reason for it.

Keep in mind,  the Mt Airy, MD murders from last week were ruled murder/suicide in 3 days.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2009)

Have they approximated the time of death? What time was Glenn Beck on?


----------



## paperview (Sep 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > "...And they even had duct tape around his neck," Weaver said. "And they had like his identification tag on his neck. They had it duct-taped to the side of his neck, on the right side, almost on his right shoulder."
> ...


Well I'll say this:  If it was a suicide, it would have to be one of the most bizarre suicides in history.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Have they approximated the time of death? What time was Glenn Beck on?


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2009)

has any new information come out about this story since first reported? I am lazy and do not wish to sift through this long thread to find out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2009)

Terry said:


> has any new information come out about this story since first reported? I am lazy and do not wish to sift through this long thread to find out.



Same as before, all AP can say for certain is Glenn Beck and Tea Baggers


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

Look how the Obama supporters post, they are the first to resort to name calling, they post lies as truth, the Obama supporters get extremely angry when challenged and start saying nasty dirty things. Look how Obama supporteres stereotype conservatives. Look what happens when you challenge Obama supporters in thier posts, they will ignore their own posts and attack with hatred.

This fed was most likely in my opinion killed by an Obama supporter to try and denigrate conservatives. If Obama supporters are willing to say anything, anything as in lies, antisemitism, look how they act on the boards, it makes me beleive that obama supporters beleive their cause so rightous they will resort to a henious act and try and pin it on christians.

Who lives in the backwoods of kentucky, the poor, the poor who Obama defends, think they wont defend Obama in the only way their backwoods minds think. 

This is just my opinion based on the nasty things Obama supproters are willing to post.

Maybe I am wrong, I doubt it, you can think of the craziest thing in the world and most likely its happened or will happen.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Hell no, it wasn't more bizarre than the bloke who spent weeks building a suicide machine in his garage and used it to great effect.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 27, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Look how the Obama supporters post, they are the first to resort to name calling, they post lies as truth, the Obama supporters get extremely angry when challenged and start saying nasty dirty things. Look how Obama supporteres stereotype conservatives. Look what happens when you challenge Obama supporters in thier posts, they will ignore their own posts and attack with hatred.
> 
> This fed was most likely in my opinion killed by an Obama supporter to try and denigrate conservatives. If Obama supporters are willing to say anything, anything as in lies, antisemitism, look how they act on the boards, it makes me beleive that obama supporters beleive their cause so rightous they will resort to a henious act and try and pin it on christians.
> 
> ...



There is a major whiney tone to this post.  It's also full of contradictions.  You are doing exactly that of which you accuse others.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 27, 2009)

The loony rightwing fringe have always projected their fears and inadequacies out onto everyone else is correctly calls them rightwing loonies.  Nothing new here.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Look how the Obama supporters post, they are the first to resort to name calling, they post lies as truth, the Obama supporters get extremely angry when challenged and start saying nasty dirty things. Look how Obama supporteres stereotype conservatives. Look what happens when you challenge Obama supporters in thier posts, they will ignore their own posts and attack with hatred.
> ...



As you are doing what you accuse me of, listen to your whine.

I am just stating what I see happening, you most likely would not be able to solve this murder, not if you so easily dismiss one possibility.

I showed motive, I showed the character of my initial suspects.

Watch this murder go unsolved because the authorities have the same mindset as you.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> The loony rightwing fringe have always projected their fears and inadequacies out onto everyone else is correctly calls them rightwing loonies.  Nothing new here.


coming from a loony leftwing fringer like you


----------



## chanel (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow This thread is 38 pages?  I'm with Terry.  I usually only read the first and last page.  This is an interesting story though.  Please keep us lazy ones informed with any updates.

Thank you.  I'll be on the sofa waiting.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



  We didn't want to kill you, but you made us.  (what this sounds like)  

"Someone's going to get a spanking".  (our parents,.....and what this sounds like)

"Don't make me come get you!!!".  (Jennifer Jason Leigh-in "Single White Female",  and again, what the above sounds like)

"Based on observations of the policies of my own government, I viewed this action as an acceptable option.  (Timothy McVeigh...need I say more?)


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

mskafka said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Exactly my point.

And exactly what the idiot reactionary libs are doing with respect to the recent death in KY.


----------



## Dr.House (Sep 27, 2009)

chanel said:


> Wow This thread is 38 pages?  I'm with Terry.  I usually only read the first and last page.  This is an interesting story though.  Please keep us lazy ones informed with any updates.
> 
> Thank you.  I'll be on the sofa waiting.



Can I join you?  I'll bring a couple of "Snuggies"...


----------



## anna (Sep 27, 2009)

He was white, cnn and msnbc are leading the people to believe that he was black!!    Just like the black dude that showed up with an ak7 at a townhall meeting!! They also neglected to show his black face!! Very scary propaganda commie news stations!!  They dumb down the zombies that are watching their shitty newscasts!!  Michael jackson news for three fucking months on cnn and msnbc!! They throw that crap at the viewers so they don't get what's really going on  in the country!!


----------



## mskafka (Sep 27, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Look how the Obama supporters post, they are the first to resort to name calling, they post lies as truth, the Obama supporters get extremely angry when challenged and start saying nasty dirty things. Look how Obama supporteres stereotype conservatives. Look what happens when you challenge Obama supporters in thier posts, they will ignore their own posts and attack with hatred.
> 
> This fed was most likely in my opinion killed by an Obama supporter to try and denigrate conservatives. If Obama supporters are willing to say anything, anything as in lies, antisemitism, look how they act on the boards, it makes me beleive that obama supporters beleive their cause so rightous they will resort to a henious act and try and pin it on christians.
> 
> ...



I read this with the assumption that you realize that KY didn't "go to" Obama in NOV.  I can also assume that you've spent enough time in Kentucky to know that most of the people here aren't "librul" as people on here stereotype every democrat as.  KY is about as conservative as a state can be.  Come here, and ask around.  (I know because I live here)    

Antisemitism?  I haven't seen a lot of that on here.  Maybe I haven't been looking in the right places.  Perhaps we should all study up on the history of antisemitism, and see which political ideology it has predominantly existed under.  Nazi Germany, liberal?  That's laughable at best.  

This theory of yours, IMO, holds about as much water as the "Holocaust-never-happened" theories.  That's quite a twisted view of society that you have there.  Your views?  Or something you've heard?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 27, 2009)

noose4 said:


> I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.


This right here is the most insidious way in which the freedom of speech is taken away from us.

First, label those who oppose the direction of this government as rebel rousers and then attach this speech to the actions of one deranged individual (if this is in fact, a homicide).  

Facts won't matter to you as it seems you have already, and without proof, placed the blood for this mans death on your political opponents.  I'm not comfortable with the 'heil Hitler' style of solute, so you'll forgive Me if I pass on giving you props for voicing your hatred of the First Amendment.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.
> ...


The "right" are the ones in this thread who are asking for level heads - asking that no one jump to conclusions about a thing.  Read the thread.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


me thinks you needs ta re-read that


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


noose is not on the right.  he is about as leftist as they come.

But that wasn't My point exactly.  My point was that it is that kind of attitude that gets distributed throughout the country, usually via our classrooms, that any speech that may incite some nutcase to cause harm to another should be ridiculed.  That then leads to laws that prohibit speech.

It is not the outright use of force to silence people that causes us to lose our rights.  It is the subtle little attitude adjustments that do it.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


LOL.  I thought I had clicked on the link to the quoted text and thought I was replying not to Darwind, but to noose-something.

My apologies to Darwind.  

Teach me to proof read ALL the time.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


s'Okay.  It happens a lot on these kinds of forums.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm not following your reasoning here.  So what you are saying is that "left wing libruls" (i.e. democrats, moderates....anyone who isn't EXTREMELY "right-wing"), religiously follow Michael Moore and his beliefs?

Michael Moore is causing people on the right to protest violently?  Liberals, moderates, etc... make people want to bring guns to townhall meetings?  So if the more liberal commentators do not agree with everything that the other side believes...they are asking for a lynching?  They are asking for a bombing?  

I like Michael Moore.  I like his movies...I confess.  But that doesn't mean that I have his T-shirts, ballcaps, and believe that everything he says is gospel.  Some of his stuff is based on truth, and some of it is inaccurate.  Some of it is equivocation, and simple fallacies of thinking.  I feel the same way about Glenn Beck.  His finding the communist symbols in Rockefeller partially sealed the deal for me.  Every now and then he will say something sensible.  We may not like everything that they say, but it is their constitutional right.  

Is Michael Moore hateful?  Or is he simply pointing out what he believes to be the truth?  He certainly has a knack for taking one's mind where it doesn't want to go.  Does he go on his own radio show and yell at people for being...idiots, and morons?  I've seen three of his movies, and I just don't remember seeing this.  

I and others have suggested this multiple times on this site:  Spend a month (or at least an hour a day) watching and reading the "other side's" books, movies, and "news".  And once you do that, you will realize that not everything is black or white.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

mskafka said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


I think my point went over your head, but I'll try again:  The lack of logic you _may_ see in what you originally quoted from me is an example of the lack of lack of logic off the reactionary libs in this thread.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 27, 2009)

anna said:


> He was white, cnn and msnbc are leading the people to believe that he was black!!    Just like the black dude that showed up with an ak7 at a townhall meeting!! They also neglected to show his black face!! Very scary propaganda commie news stations!!  They dumb down the zombies that are watching their shitty newscasts!!  Michael jackson news for three fucking months on cnn and msnbc!! They throw that crap at the viewers so they don't get what's really going on  in the country!!



Yes...of course!  That's it!  I've been wondering what the plan was, and now I know.  It's a conspiracy.  We're too stupid to know that the black helicopters will soon be circling, and that tanks will shortly be rolling down the streets of the major cities in the U.S.  

Gotta go.  I have to dig an underground shelter, and go buy all the canned goods I can get my hands on.  Bye.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



We have a disturbing trend in this country.  The invention of the internet has ensured a lot of overnight "geniuses".  Many people seem to think that EVERYONE else but they themself, is stupid.  We have lots of overnight geniuses who brand anyone an "idiot, moron (or moran, if you carry a sign) dumbfuck, shit-for-brains" and other colorful expletives because THEY.....have ALL the answers.  Yeah...I guess it was over my head.  Because the level of arrogancy and complacency that we as a country possess, is disturbing.  And I fear that it will be our eventual demise.  

I somewhat get, what you are saying, but the context is what I'm having a difficult time with.  Take that as you will.  Call me an idiot, or even a "moran",  if you just have to.  I don't mind.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

mskafka said:


> ....
> 
> I somewhat get, what you are saying, but the context is what I'm having a difficult time with.  Take that as you will.  Call me an idiot, or even a "moran",  if you just have to.  I don't mind.


Ummm.  I didn't, so you can calm down.


----------



## The T (Sep 27, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 

Indeed it does.


----------



## Zona (Sep 27, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Have they approximated the time of death? What time was Glenn Beck on?



What was Glenn Beck on?  Good question.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 27, 2009)

The worst domestic violence in America has, for the most part, been the actions of those on the far right. From the KKK, to the people that left that kid dead on a barbed wire fence in Wyoming, to Timothy McViegh, most of the violence has been on the right. Just a fact of history. 

So when something like this atrocity happens, it is natural to look to the source of this kind of thing in the past. 

My personal opinion? He stumbled onto a meth lab. Moonshiners would not draw attention to themselves that way. At least not the moonshiners that some of my family worked with in the '20s.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 27, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> The worst domestic violence in America has, for the most part, been the actions of those on the far right. From the KKK, to the people that left that kid dead on a barbed wire fence in Wyoming, to Timothy McViegh, most of the violence has been on the right. Just a fact of history.
> 
> So when something like this atrocity happens, it is natural to look to the source of this kind of thing in the past.
> 
> My personal opinion? He stumbled onto a meth lab. Moonshiners would not draw attention to themselves that way. At least not the moonshiners that some of my family worked with in the '20s.


Guess you haven't heard about that anti-abortion protester who was shot a couple of weeks ago.

Guess you haven't heard of this guy - on the Most Wanted Terrorists list - either:









> San Diego has the following tattoos: a round image of burning hillsides in the center of his chest with the words "It only takes a spark" printed in a semicircle below; burning and collapsing buildings on the sides of his abdomen and back; and a single leafless tree rising from a road in the center of his lower back. These tattoos may have been significantly altered or covered with new tattoos.
> Remarks: San Diego has ties to animal rights extremist groups. He is known to follow a vegan diet, eating no meat or food containing animal products. In the past, he has worked as a computer network specialist and with the operating system LINUX. San Diego wears eyeglasses, is skilled at sailing, and has traveled internationally. He is known to possess a handgun.
> 
> 
> ...



FBI Most Wanted Terrorists

The protesters during the last administration always resulted in violence, at least in DC.

Violence is non partisan, unless one is wearing blinders.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Sep 27, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Contessa_Sharra said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
Some people just don't get how people from that area are, and in the Nut vs. Moonshine, etc. argument, there are a lot of places in KY to leave a body and it would never be found, and that this man was "displayed" is making a statement.... That is either political or, as I said, very personal.


----------



## eots (Sep 28, 2009)

*warning ...this music may cause a random individual to orchestrate mass murder...and if it does it is john Lennon and his leftist message of hate that is to blame*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA]YouTube - The Beatles - Helter Skelter At Studio[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Sep 28, 2009)

eots said:


> *warning ...this music may cause a random individual to orchestrate mass murder...and if it does it is john Lennon and his leftist message of hate that is to blame*
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Beatles - Helter Skelter At Studio


Absolutely correct, eots.


----------



## Terry (Sep 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Wow This thread is 38 pages?  I'm with Terry.  I usually only read the first and last page.  This is an interesting story though.  Please keep us lazy ones informed with any updates.
> ...


well damn you won't need a snuggy though. LMAO


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

mskafka said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Look how the Obama supporters post, they are the first to resort to name calling, they post lies as truth, the Obama supporters get extremely angry when challenged and start saying nasty dirty things. Look how Obama supporteres stereotype conservatives. Look what happens when you challenge Obama supporters in thier posts, they will ignore their own posts and attack with hatred.
> ...



So you are telling me, that because Kentucky did not go for Obama that Kentucky was 100% pure conservative. You have no people in Kentucky that voted for Obama. There are no poor and no ACORN organizations in Kentucky.

I guess I could extrapulate out of your post that the murderer was simply an ordinary conservative american, not a hick because Kentucky has no hicks, the murderer was pro-Israel not some holocaust denier. If he was Democrat, which Kentucky is not (went to Obama so all are conservatives) he definately was not Liberal.

So my idea of the part of society that hangs people in graveyard with a sign that says FED, my view of that part of society, my view of the person who did this outragous murder is twisted.

You my freind have no clue. How should I view a murderer from Kentucky, who would you look for, you just defended the entire state, so you think we should let this person get away with murder so nobody thinks kentucky is a bit hillbilly. 

My view of the part of society that murders is twisted. Not a simple murder but in this case a murder that is meant to send a message to the rest of the USA, "dont send no more of dem dare FEDS."


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



An observation of the frailties of your post is not a "whine."

It is a "critique" *sniff*  

Motive, method, opportunity.  They are, in any criminal investigation - in particular a homicide investigation - major issues.  It is a primary mistake, but one made often, to propose a single hypothesis and then pursue its proof single-mindedly. 

I admit, I have never solved a murder.  Well that's not entirely true, he was found guilty of manslaughter.   However I was no a primary or secondary investigator, merely the bloke who happened to be called to the hospital.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait for the facts to come in but it does look like the rabble rousing voices of the right might have their first bit of blood on their hands.
> ...



That bow you've drawn is about to snap from the tension.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> The worst domestic violence in America has, for the most part, been the actions of those on the far right. From the KKK, to the people that left that kid dead on a barbed wire fence in Wyoming, to Timothy McViegh, most of the violence has been on the right. Just a fact of history.
> 
> So when something like this atrocity happens, it is natural to look to the source of this kind of thing in the past.
> 
> My personal opinion? He stumbled onto a meth lab. Moonshiners would not draw attention to themselves that way. At least not the moonshiners that some of my family worked with in the '20s.



The KKK came from the Democratic south. How about Democrat Senator Byrd, the grand dragon of the KKK

Timothy Mcviegh was never a conservative, raised in democratic New York, planned his crimes with Nichols in democratic Michigan

Kid on barbed wire fence, why dont you tell us what the hell your talking about or you some sinister old fuck that prefers to use the murder of a gay man for political points.

This poster is refering to the Matthew Shepard who was murdered by drug users, users who strung out on a five day binge, we all know who is soft on drugs, its the crazy liberals of the west and northwest, think the Hippies of San Fransicko, Portland and Seattle. I guess this old guy I am responding to is of that generation. 

So Matthew Shepard was used by the Democrats for political points to pass hate crime legislation. 

The murderers were caught by and convicted by RIGHT WING CHRISTIAN CONSERVATIVE REPUBLICANS in a state that is historically always CONSERVATIVE. 

The democrats did not catch the killers, the democrats did not take the murderers to trail.

Fact of history is most crimes are committed by criminals who dont vote 

Fact, those who use criminals to make political points are scum.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


The problem is, Di, the tension IS very high in the USA right now.  There is the baseline tension with the opposition's disgust with irresponsible and drunken sailor spending.  The vilifying rhetoric of this honest opposition with ugly and false labels and associations throws nitro on that tension.  The tension was high when Clinton was in office; it got higher when GWB was in office.  This is a whole other plane of tension.  I'm not sure the rest of world realizes how bad it is.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I'm entirely ignorant of how it is and that's a straightforward admission, no guile or funny stuff.  

I wonder though if part of the problem is a seismic shift in US politics.  The GOP has pretty well done its dash (or so it seems from this distance).  Having said that I'm not that impressed with the Democrats either but who cares what I think, I'm not even a US citizen so I am speaking out of irrelevance.  But if Obama manages to build a useful foreign policy and if his administration helps to turn around the economy what then?  

I remember the tension when Clinton was in office.  I was there for a few months and used to listen to G. Gordon Liddy broadcasting from Occupied DC.  Nutter.

I don't understand that level of hatred in politics.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...




Hatred in politics in reference to G Gordon Liddy, give an example instead of making wild accusations which build tension with the intent to further divide, a nut, give real examples or will you "decline the invitation" once again.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I listened to Rush Limbaugh.  I thought he was a hoot, bought one of his books from a nice cafe bookstore in Cortez, Colorado.  Rush is full of shit but back then he was full of shit and funny.  Nowadays I think he may be taking himself a leetle too seriously.  Liddy, well Liddy was a different matter.  Cold-hearted bastard on the airwaves that one.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

But back to the topic.  Any more info?


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> But back to the topic.  Any more info?



any more info, you dont provide info, your simply propaganda.

I have now lost track of the points you make that I challenge that you run from.

Rush, great man, call him what you like but that says more about you than Rush, hell you have stereotyped all conservatives just like the Racist bigots of the south who belong to the KKK. 

So your heart can only spew hatred and lies, I cannot debate that, I can only flame that, we can go tit for tat all night and all day, but if you cannot give an example of in regards to Liddy than your simply a liar and your can only further your Marxism/liberal idealogy with lies.

That is the danger, the Marxist/Liberal will and does lie, after a lie dont work what next,


another marxist/liberal who listens to talk radio, hears something so terrible they will never listen again yet they cant repeat the offensive dialog that disturbed them so.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > But back to the topic.  Any more info?
> ...



When I'm under pressure here I change the subject.

Now about the investigation.  Any more info?


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



10,500 posts against my 200 and your feeling pressure, 7 threads you opened your mouth and I challege you and with 10,000 posts you feel pressure.

Maybe you can help me with something sort of unrelated but related, how do you address a post that is nothing but a lie. I guess with 10,500 posts you can tell me how to run from your lies so tell me how to run from lies.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



If you run from a lie you will never stop.  Best thing is to stand your ground and take it on.  Honesty is the best policy.
If you


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



So your saying to get 10,000 posts I should tell lies and than run from the lies?


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



No, just log in and post, that'll do it.  And hang in there too.  When I first came here it was a real right-wing slugfest, it's actually pretty reasonable here now, bit of balance between the various camps.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 28, 2009)

No, Di...no new information, just lots of speculation.


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


G Gordon Liddy:

*When a fed comes to your door "don't shoot at that, because they've got a vest on underneath that. Head shots, head shots.... Kill the sons of bitches."

"....give them a firefight. Just remember, they're wearing flak jackets and you're better off shooting for the head."*


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



I remember that.  I think he tried to say it was a joke or something.  It must have been before Kevlar helmets though.

Oh, kudos for getting us back on track - "Fed"...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



so your saying just make outragous statements as you do and you dont have to substantiate the statements? Your idealogy is that important, if proven to be based on lies, simply state another lie and post again, I am sorry, I cannot do that and I was not asking advise, I thought I would try and goad you into supporting the posts you freely make, posts with no basis in fact.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



As you can see from this board, we have a whole group representative of this level right here. Most are profoundly ignorant, and woefully gullible. They will take what shill like Limpbaugh and Beck say as gospel truth and never research the lies. They will stretch and spin the facts into an unreconizable phantasy just to maintain a world veiw that has little connection with reality. Sad, but they represent a significant percentage of the US population.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2009)

Never underestimate the lenghts the American Marxist Left will go to in order to obtain political power

"...in the spring of 1972, at Tulane University...students asked Alinsky to help plan a protest of a scheduled speech by George H. W. Bush, then U.S. representative to the United Nations - a speech likely to include a defense of the Nixon administration's Vietnam War policies. The students told Alinsky they were thinking about picketing or disrupting Bush's address. That's the wrong approach, he rejoined, not very creative - and besides causing a disruption might get them thrown out of school. He told them, instead, to go to hear the speech dressed as members of the Ku Klux Klan, and whenever Bush said something in defense of the Vietnam War, they should cheer and wave placards reading, &#8216;The KKK supports Bush.' And that is what they did, with very successful, attention-getting results." -- Sanford D. Horwitt from &#8220;Let Them Call Me Rebel&#8221;


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Why dont you point out the lies smart ass, that would make it easy to see you as a liar, or not. Better yet how about I check your posts and see if you willingly posted lies, you see a guy accusing others of being a liar is almost always a liar himself so I would bet if I looked at all your posts I would find at least one where you deliberately posted a lie.

So back up your mouth and post the lie you refer to, if you cannot post the lie I will most likely dig through your posts and see if you thought your idealogy so important that you would post false information.

You opened your mouth now back up your words like a man.


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


You mean like this lie you posted earlier, and refused to back up when challenged?



mdn2000 said:


> Wolf Blitzer is openly homosexual
> ....


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> Take it up with Wolf Blitzer, he is the one who came out of the closet, look it up, you aint got to take my word for it.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## slackjawed (Sep 28, 2009)

In the summer I live and work in a remote area of the forest. This year a guy shows up saying he was a census worker. We told him there are no year round residents here, no zip code, no phone lines ect. He acted like he understood, but the went snooping around all our outbuildings without asking. We didn't know he was doing it or why, just that his car had not left the mountain. When we found him INSIDE one of our buildings without permission, we told him he was trespassing and if he wasnt gone now we would call the sheriff. He told us that the sheriff had no authority over him and that he could go where he wanted. When I showed him my 9mm, business end first, he changed his mind and left in a great hurry. Personally, I think he was simply looking for something to steal. I can see where some people might think he was snooping for the govt. Whatever he was up to, I can see how a census worker acting in this manner could get himself hung with a sign on his chest.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



So I state Blitzer is openly homosexual and that is your basis of challenge here, being an anchorman its real hard to find the truth, do a search on blizter openly gay and you find a billion hits on the subject so its not just me driving this paticular debate. I guess if I dont have a written confession I should not of said it, especially when it comes to ones sexuality. Its not like entertainers sexuality is as easy to research as the other subjects being discussed. I guess with entertainers like Wolf Blitzer its easy to take their words out of context especially when they have so much to say about homosexuality. 

I am sorry I called the entertainer Wolf Blitzer openly gay, he is obviously not open about it.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 28, 2009)

seems very little has been forthcoming about this murder....area residents are saying there is no real acitvity at the graveyard where the hanging was.  lots of questions that need resolved.  i am surprised there are no updates but perhaps the police are focus on thier investigation and does not feel the need to spoon feed the media.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Alot of illegal activities in those backwoods. Stumbling into the wrong situation with a government ID in your pocket does not lead to a long life


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...


There isn't a billion hits.  Nary a one I can find (discounting a joke thread from DU with no back up! lol)  

Example, only to highlight your dishonesty ..and this:


			
				mdn2000 said:
			
		

> So back up your mouth and post the lie you refer to, if you cannot post the lie I will most likely dig through your posts and see if you thought your idealogy so important that you would post false information.
> 
> You opened your mouth now back up your words like a man.



Indeed. 

Now, back to the topic.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Contessa_Sharra said:
> ...



Very true.  Kentucky is about as desolate as it comes.  And although none of us are certain about all of the details, I agree with you.  The fact that the majority of Kentucky is so far out in the boondocks, it does make you wonder when you consider how and where one would go to dispose of a body.  National parks and forests are very desolate places, but the trails are usually highly trodden.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



Where is the rest of what you attribute to Liddy, why take Liddy out of context?


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



No.  I'm from Kentucky, and I obviously voted for Obama.  So I'm not saying that at all.  And that was not what I was suggesting.  What I will say, and my neighbors here (in KY) will overwhelmingly prove, is that the majority of the people in this commonwealth are extremely conservative.  I wouldn't know about ACORN, because I've never dealt with them. 

You-"I guess I could extrapulate out of your post that the murderer was simply an ordinary conservative american, not a hick because Kentucky has no hicks, the murderer was pro-Israel not some holocaust denier. If he was Democrat, which Kentucky is not (went to Obama so all are conservatives) he definately was not Liberal."

(I never said that I was SURE that the killer was a conservative.  That would be a hasty generalization, and I try not to do that.  Most ordinary conservatives wouldn't do something like this) 

You-" This fed was most likely in my opinion killed by an Obama supporter to try and denigrate conservatives. If Obama supporters are willing to say anything, anything as in lies, antisemitism, look how they act on the boards, it makes me beleive that obama supporters beleive their cause so rightous they will resort to a henious act and try and pin it on christians. (Where did you get such an idea?  Is there evidence of this, or did you just think of it?)

You-"Who lives in the backwoods of kentucky, the poor, the poor who Obama defends, think they wont defend Obama in the only way their backwoods minds think."
( Redneck jokes are fine.  We tell them all the time in the South.  You've been watching too much TV.  We don't lie in wait for the canoe to come down the river.)
Pro-Israel vs. Pro-Palestine-

Has anything in this murder given the indication of anti-Israel sentiment.  Maybe I should read the article a few more times.  

What irritated me about the post, was that Kentuckians (I'm not originally from KY, BTW)  were made to sound like a bunch of radical liberals, clinging to the apron strings of ACORN and the ACLU, and that's just not so.  I for one am VERY moderately liberal (fiscally conservative, and socially liberal), and I'm in the minority here.  It's like saying that Texas is a bunch of damned liberals.  Or that NY or CA is too conservative.

One's imagination can bring about all possibilities.  But whether or not they turn into probabilities, is another story.


----------



## mal (Sep 28, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> I think the guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> Alot of illegal activities in those backwoods. Stumbling into the wrong situation with a government ID in your pocket does not lead to a long life



Like Delivering Pizza in Gary Indiana...



peace...


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

mskafka said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



And thats the key to the solving crime, imagination, without an imagination one would never be a very effective detective. 

So you get upset at my post because your proud of Kentucky and than dismiss what I clearly stated as "my opinion".

I was strictly speaking of a MURDERER, to state my ideas are a "twisted view of soceity" when I am strictly speaking of a murderer is, hell, I dont know what that is, twisted. 

You been posting here, look at how the Liberals post, they post twisted sick shit, The lie, the call people awful names, nothing is off limits when it comes to thier political agenda. I got people at work who call conservatives greedy evil far right liars, yet they work for a conservative and they love there job, they make 60-80k a year and look what they say about conservatives who give them a job.

Its not a stretch to state that Liberals have hatred in their hearts, some dont, many do. 

Its a fact that Liberals will say anything, fabricate lies, tell horrific lies about ones character in order to advance their political agenda.

With ACORN we see liberals willing to break the law, willing to commit serious crimes in order to get as little as one extra vote.

So is it a stretch to hypothesize that a Liberal may of commited a murder and tried to make it look like a far-right-wing-nut did it.

The Marxist cause for the Liberal is more important than my rights or yours, history is full of Marxist commiting murder to be in power.

So I have a twisted view of who may of commited murder. 

I knew exactly which way the electoral college went in kentucky when I posted, was I suppose to clarify that first. Sure, I could of put more time into my post, thought it out, wrote a rough draft, and than maybe I would not of offended your sensibilities.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think the guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> ...



That is definitely a possibility.  And what a day to commit a murder...on a day when people (subjectively, not trying to insult here) whom others perceive as radicals, are having an anti-government rally.  Automatic motive with true or staged evidence.  Just like the quote from "Silence of the Lambs":  "the elaboration of a bad liar".  Anything's possible.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 28, 2009)

mskafka said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Too bad he wasn't killed on a day when protests were occurring.  Too bad those protests were not anti-government, either.

Congratulations on entering the coincidence is causation club.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Sure law enforcement has to have an imagination.  I'm sure that criminal profilers are hard at work on this one.  Profiling-prior crime statistics...a little bit of science, math, and imagination...with keen perception.  

Both parties have a history of very nasty statements and atrocious acts: i.e.-McVeigh,  Andreas, Ayers, Oswald (assuming that the Warren Commission was non-fiction through and through), Beck, Malkin, ACORN (you'll get no argument from me on this, until I see refutable evidence....I will agree with what I've seen and read thus far).

I'm originally from Tennessee and Michigan.  So no, no Kentucky pride here.  I just know what I see on a daily basis, in the bible belt of the U.S.  And I will gladly debate a radical left-wing, if I see that they are not being rational....just as quickly as I will call someone out for stating that all "libruls" want a government hand out.  

The Obama apostle theory just seemed to me to be a bit far-fetched.  That would be CIA caliber action.  Do you believe that most people think that elaborately?  Kudos to you, because it would be a clever way to successfully get away with murder.  I'll quote Silence of the Lambs again:  I don't believe that this was a random act, but potentially "the elaboration of a bad liar".  Honestly, if I find out that it was politically motivated, I will be surprised.  It seems too calculated to be a random act.  And if meth cookers are brave enough to operate in a National Forest, where every bust will fall under federal jurisdiction, they are brave souls indeed.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



So it was a day to remember how we all bonded the day after September 11th?


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

A blast  from the past:

AM Armies
 		 		Government "Cleansing"

  		By    Leslie Jorgensen

  		 			Tired of easy listening? If you're in Colorado Springs, you can tune into KVOR, where talkshow host Chuck Baker mimics the sound of a firing pin--"kching-kching"--as he raves against the government and talks to listeners about shooting members of Congress and forming guerilla cells.

<snip>

...Suddenly, Baker began discussing the need for an armed revolution to take out the "slime balls" in Congress and bureaucrats "who are too stupid toget a job." 

The topics Baker addresses are the "patriot" movement's obsessions: the raid on the Branch Davidian Compound in Texas; the FBI's assault on Idaho tax-resister Randy Weaver; a secret national police force under Janet Reno's command; spying black helicopters, microchips planted in babies, finger-printed drivers' licenses.

 Baker's guests read like a who's who of the armed right, including Linda Thompson, "adjutant general" of the Unorganized Militia of the United States; Arizona's Graham County Sheriff Richard Mack, waging a legal battle against the Brady Bill; Larry Pratt, head of Gun Owners of America; Colorado legislator Charlie Duke, a self-proclaimed part-time revolutionary; and Rev. Pete Peters, who believes God wants gays condemned to death and warns against mixing with Jews and minority races.

  Government "Cleansing"

 Gloating over Sheriff Mack's lawsuit against the Brady Bill, and already counting on victory, Baker said, "We're not going to rest on that, and be assured that creeps like Metzenbaum and Kennedy are going to think thatwe're sitting back thinking, 'Well the Brady law has been defeated or declared unconstitutional.' You know how these slime balls operate. The only way you're ever going to get rid of Metzenbaum is when you're finally at a point that you can stand over there, put the dirt on top of the box and say, 'I'm pretty sure he's in there.'"

 Baker discussed with callers the pros and cons of forming six- to eight-man militia cells for urban and rural guerrilla warfare; the host provided the phone number of the 500-member Save America Militia (now the El Paso County Militia). Since June, at least five militias have formed in Colorado Springs, along with the statewide Colorado Free Militia.

 On Baker's show (8/29/94), Linda Thompson promoted her (later aborted)armed march on Washington to remove "traitors" from Congress: 

  We have 2 million U.S. troops, half of them are out of the country. Of the remaining half, half of them are not combat-trained. The best they could come up with all of the troops they could muster would be 500,000 people. They would be outnumbered five to one, if only 1 percent of the country went up against them.


 "Linda, I've been told by every military person I've talked to that they would not stand there and take the side of government," Baker responded, broadcasting from the Monument Gun Shop. "They would come over to our side."

 After the passage of the omnibus crime bill, callers on Baker's show raged against the restrictions on semi automatic rifles. "The problem we have right now is who do we shoot," a caller named Jacques said (9/6/94).

  Other than Kennedy, Foley and Mitchell, the others are borderline traitors. They're the kingpins right now, beside the Slick One [Clinton].... We're going to have to make plans.... You've got to get your ammo.... We cannot do it as individuals, we have got to do it as an orchestrated militia.


 Baker seemed sympathetic to this proposal: "Am I advocating the overthrow of this government?... I'm advocating the cleansing," he declared. "If you combined everybody in the United States of America that you would even estimate to be on the other side, you would only have a drop in the bucket compared to the masses in rebellion," Baker said. "Why are we sitting here?"

 A caller named Eva warned Baker (9/6/94) that he "was coming perilously close to advocating the violent overthrow of the United States government." Baker replied, "It's provided for in the Constitution.... It's well within my right under free speech."

 "You can do many things under the First Amendment, but you can't shout fire in a crowded theater," Eva countered. 

  I think making the gun sound you could incite someone a little less stable to take that route. I think you need to think a little bit more about the responsibility.... I think to many people [the sound of a firing pin] would signify that what you are advocating is violence to change what you perceive is wrong, it is armed rebellion.


 "An armed revolution," Baker corrected.

*A Fan's Shooting Spree*

* One listener who didn't just sit there was Francisco Martin Duran. On Oct. 29, 1994, the self-professed fan of Baker and Limbaugh fired nearly 30 bullets at the White House. The pickup truck he drove to Washington bore the bumper sticker with the Bakeresque message, "Fire Butch Reno."*

 Duran, who was active in militia activities in Colorado Springs, had nearly two months earlier threatened to go "to Washington to take someone out" in a call to Sen. Ben Nighthorse Campbell's office in Colorado Springs.

 But Duran's warning went unnoticed--mainly because he was far from alone. "Numerous calls? I would call it an avalanche," said Carol Knight, Campbell's press secretary. "Each call was more obscene, threatening and mean than the one before." Apparently, Chuck Baker's show (8/23/94) had urged listeners to vent their displeasure at the passage of the crime bill--and Duran was one of hundreds who responded (Denver Post,11/17/94).

 When Baker heard about Duran's shooting spree, he cut short a board meeting of the National Association of Radio Talk Show Hosts (NARTSH) in St. Louis.​More: AM Armies

At least we can take satisfaction in knowing, 
things are different today.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> A blast  from the past:
> 
> AM Armies
> Government "Cleansing"
> ...



What can I say, but WOAH!  Unbelievable!


----------



## Si modo (Sep 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> A blast  from the past:
> 
> ....


A Kentuckian was influenced by what a Colorado Springs AM station broadcast in 1994?  That's some impressive broadcasting radius that station has.  

Oh.  You're just still blathering on about 'hate speech'.


----------



## paperview (Sep 28, 2009)

_This message is hidden because *Si modo* is on your ignore list.



_


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> _This message is hidden because *Si modo* is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> _



OK, KFC.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, but way to turn this into a political motive with ZERO proof
> ...



The guy had bills and a medical condition.....the life insurance policy he had will of course not pay off on a suicide. Fat head ED on MSNBC had a former FBI agent who said there are a few things the FBI is looking into about this that MAY point to something more then a cut and dry Homicide. This did not stop fat head Ed from ignoring all this because his mission is to blame the Right for any and everything. Let's all see what the findings are here before we start to blame Bush for this as well....O K Libs?


----------



## noose4 (Sep 28, 2009)

Rozman said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



how do you hang yourself after binding your hands and feet with duct tape? you cons will do anything to deflect away from the most likely scenario.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


well, the FBI still hasnt said it wasnt a suicide, maybe he had help

myself, i still think the guy walked into the wrong area


----------



## noose4 (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



if he had help i think they would charge his helper with killing him? whatever the reason i hope they catch whoever did it.


----------



## del (Sep 28, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



put a rope around your neck. bind feet. bind hands. die. not a real challenge.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

del said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


it would be something special to bind your own hands with duct tape
and not have it look like you tried to


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

mskafka said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



I am enjoying our exchange, you seem pretty civil, I have not read much of your posts but I will most likely when I get a chance.

With all the crazy crimes out there just about anything one can imagine happens. Nothing surprises me. 

You know I lived in East Detroit, than Macomb County. 

Here are a couple thoughts of mine, at least the last quote, I wrote that in another thread. The following I stumbled across while searching the net, I only found one reference to the following story so I dont take it to be true but neither do I dismiss it, it does give more information to research and hopefully I can confirm the story or disprove the story. Its a bit relevant here because Obama was Sal Alinsky follower/student/organizer. Alinsky tactics. 

The Fifth Horsemen of the Apocalypse: Climate Change



> College students in the 1960s and 70s sought out Saul Alinsky for advice about tactics and strategy.  On one such occasion, in the spring of 1972, at Tulane Universitys annual week-long series of events featuring leading public figures, students asked Alinsky to help plan a protest of a scheduled speech by George H.W. Bush, then U.S. representative to the United Nations--a speech likely to include a defense of the Nixon administrations Vietnam War policies.  The students told Alinsky they were thinking about picketing or disrupting Bushs address.  Thats the wrong approach, he responded, not very creative--and besides, causing a disruption might get them thrown out of school.  He told them, instead, to go to hear the speech dressed as members of the Ku Klux Klan, and whenever Bush said something in defense of the Vietnam War, they should cheer and wave placards reading The KKK Supports Bush. And that is what the students did, with very successful, attention-getting results.




I quote myself:


> What did the Marxist Che Guevara (Fidel Castro's right hand man) do after siezing power, executed and murdered his political opponents by the thousand.
> 
> What did Marxist Stalin do, executed his political opponents by the thousands.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2009)

mdn2000 is living in loony land.  The type of behavior of which you express concern is far more likely from your kind than your enemies on the far left.    They would merely educate in a nice local school room, down the street from your home, give you cookies and milk, and lecture you on getting along with others and sharing your toys.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> mdn2000 is living in loony land.  The type of behavior of which you express concern is far more likely from your kind than your enemies on the far left.    They would merely educate in a nice local school room, down the street from your home, give you cookies and milk, and lecture you on getting along with others and sharing your toys.




Your the kook, your the liar, you make things up, you cannot defend a dozen of your posts and now you lied again. Is your position so important so important you must lie and describe your enemies as kooks and a danger.

So lets see if you can defend this last post of yours.

I have no enemies and I hate nobody. So show how you know I have an enemy or hold hate in my heart.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 29, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



It's an old Liberal trick used to make it look like conservatives did it.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2009)

it's even worse or just as horrible and even sadder to me if the man killed himself because of his medical bills....


----------



## Si modo (Sep 29, 2009)

bodecea said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


How moronic, but expected.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 29, 2009)

They are starting to go all Murrah building on us.

lets not forget the guy who killed police because they were going to take away his guns a couple of months ago.


----------



## del (Sep 29, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> They are starting to go all Murrah building on us.
> 
> lets not forget the guy who killed police because they were going to take away his guns a couple of months ago.



let's not forget that you're a lying partisan sack of shit while we're at it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> They are starting to go all Murrah building on us.
> 
> lets not forget the guy who killed police because they were going to take away his guns a couple of months ago.



All the Librul News Outlet AP can say for certain is: Glenn Beck and Tea Baggers


----------



## Navy1960 (Sep 29, 2009)

First let me say that this man regardless of who he was , was someones son, or perhaps soneones  father or grandfather, and did not deserve this.  The  person or persons that did this deserve no less mercy than they gave this poor man.  However, to somehow  point to individuals  that were expressing thier disfavor  in this government  was a motivating factor is a bit of a stretch without any proof of this. 







I remind you, that when people make assumptions that sometimes it applies equally.  So with in mind, why not take pause and wait , have a bit of sympathy for the poor man's family, and  direct righteous outrage to the  low life scumbags that did this whatever the reason.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 is living in loony land.  The type of behavior of which you express concern is far more likely from your kind than your enemies on the far left.    They would merely educate in a nice local school room, down the street from your home, give you cookies and milk, and lecture you on getting along with others and sharing your toys.
> ...



Do you mean like how you hate gays???



> mdn2000
> Registered User
> Member #21080   Join Date: Sep 2009
> Location: california
> ...


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the most interesting part of this argument is that some of the very same people who argue that this _absolutely could not have been someone who was influenced by the Right-Wing media_, are also the people who are most apt to believe any crazy-assed conspiracy theory that the Right-wing media tells them.

Like the story Limpballs and friends ran the other week about 3 kids getting into a fight on a schoolbus being some kind of larger conspiracy of black on white racial hate crimes.

Or the story Glenn Beck told about how Obama is trying to use the national debt to take over the government and create a totalitarian state. 

I think that if this incident had happened in 2003-2004, and was a Bush era federal employee strung up in, say, the South Bronx or South Central, with "Fed" written on his chest, the right-wing would _still _be screaming their fool heads off about it.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 29, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> I think the most interesting part of this argument is that some of the very same people who argue that this _absolutely could not have been someone who was influenced by the Right-Wing media_, are also the people who are most apt to believe any crazy-assed conspiracy theory that the Right-wing media tells them.
> 
> Like the story Limpballs and friends ran the other week about 3 kids getting into a fight on a schoolbus being some kind of larger conspiracy of black on white racial hate crimes.
> 
> ...


I'll speak for myself.  I want cool heads to prevail with no jumping to conclusions about a thing.

And, if this did happen in 2003 or 2004, I would be saying the same thing.

Criminals will be criminals and nuts will be nuts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> I think the most interesting part of this argument is that some of the very same people who argue that this _absolutely could not have been someone who was influenced by the Right-Wing media_, are also the people who are most apt to believe any crazy-assed conspiracy theory that the Right-wing media tells them.
> 
> Like the story Limpballs and friends ran the other week about 3 kids getting into a fight on a schoolbus being some kind of larger conspiracy of black on white racial hate crimes.
> 
> ...



9/29/09 @ 2:50 pm and the AP is sticking by it's story: Glenn Beck and Tea Baggers


----------



## Vast LWC (Sep 29, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most interesting part of this argument is that some of the very same people who argue that this _absolutely could not have been someone who was influenced by the Right-Wing media_, are also the people who are most apt to believe any crazy-assed conspiracy theory that the Right-wing media tells them.
> ...



But of course, you're not one of the "some of the same people" I was referring to.

Yeah, I'm looking at you frank.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 30, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Really?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2009)

he was killed in or near daniel boone park....used by pot growers...normally during harvest season the park is nearly closed to the public by growers....it will be interesting to see what is decided.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## paperview (Sep 30, 2009)

It's becoming increasingly apparent *m*uch *d*elusional *n*onsense2000, you are nothing but a lying troll.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 30, 2009)

paperview said:


> It's becoming increasingly apparent *m*uch *d*elusional *n*onsense2000, you are nothing but a lying troll.


You are nothing but a lying troll.






Wow, that felt constructive.

Not.


----------



## mdn2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

paperview said:


> It's becoming increasingly apparent *m*uch *d*elusional *n*onsense2000, you are nothing but a lying troll.



Here is another great example of someone who does not know who I am making assumptions about me, this someone is a Liberal/Marxist, so why do the Obama supporters jump to conclusions, why such knee jerk reactions, and if they are so quick to make irrational assumptions and than denigrate a man to make political points what do Obama supporters really know about Obama, did they vote for Obama as they respond to people they dont know, did they vote because they simply liked the slogan "hope and change".

Obama supporters make it perfectly clear on these boards they make decisions without knowing a thing, hence, they still know nothing about Obama yet they support Obama blindly.

I am a liar? PM me, maybe with a little intimate exchange you will come to know me than you might make a rational decision.


so in closing, another example of a post with no thought, no research, void of any substance, just a post, as they were taught in school.

I have wondered how someone can blindly follow a tyrant, you know in history, and I see how, people are just unwilling to work, the TV tells them so, so it must be.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 30, 2009)

This "liberal/Marxist" thing tends to shake your credibility.  There's a difference between the two concepts.  And not only are the two concepts different, they're antagonistic towards one another.  And did I see a reference to Obama being a "tyrant"?  Again, down goes the credibility.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

so....any updates on this case from the authorities in charge of the investigation?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> so....any updates on this case from the authorities in charge of the investigation?



Same as the day it broke: Glenn Beck, Tea Baggers and Sarah Palin. Detail to follow regarding Rush and Hannity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> This "liberal/Marxist" thing tends to shake your credibility.  There's a difference between the two concepts.  And not only are the two concepts different, they're antagonistic towards one another.  And did I see a reference to Obama being a "tyrant"?  Again, down goes the credibility.



This "liberal/Marxist" thing tends to shake your credibility.  There's a difference between the two concepts


Lecter said it best, "Not anymore..."


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > so....any updates on this case from the authorities in charge of the investigation?
> ...


jay is now including Michelle Bachman


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

thanx but I'll speak for myself Diveturd.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> thanx but I'll speak for myself Diveturd.


you already did, asswipe
i was just informing Frank


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

I know Frank is about as dumb as a bag of hammers but you explaining to him what is going on around here is like Helen Keller teaching a course in art.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> I know Frank is about as dumb as a bag of hammers but you explaining to him what is going on around here is like Helen Keller teaching a course in art.


more projection from jay the fucking moron canuck


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

projection is kind of a big word for Frank you better explain what that means for him if you can.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> projection is kind of a big word for Frank you better explain what that means for him if you can.


you are a pure example, i'm quite sure he is not the one with the trouble understanding


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

is projection ever used by the far right and GOP?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> is projection ever used by the far right and GOP?


it happens
but you seem to have studied hard in its use


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

poor little guy doesn't like the taste of his own medicine.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> poor little guy doesn't like the taste of his own medicine.


when you can actually prove it, you MIGHT have a point
till then, i'll just laugh at your stupidity


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 30, 2009)

what's it like to be a lifetime member of the vast right-wing conspiracy?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> what's it like to be a lifetime member of the vast right-wing conspiracy?


its great, lots of fun perks and all


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > what's it like to be a lifetime member of the vast right-wing conspiracy?
> ...



The BBQ at Hannity was great and so was Marlin fishing on Limbaugh's Striker 70!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 1, 2009)

do you mean perks as in percocets?....Rush does get the best hillbilly heroin money can buy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

Have we learned anything about this case besides: Michelle Bachman, Glenn Beck and Tea baggers?


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2009)

some guy got killed happens everyday...it is no more symbolic of the right than Kasey Antony is of motherhood one messed up person did something horrible to another person...end of story


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> so....any updates on this case from the authorities in charge of the investigation?



ya and  that left -wing marilyn Manson makes children go to school and murder other children..and Ozzy makes kids kill themselves...along with those gay leftist in Judas priest

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNp3yIsFyiI]YouTube - Judas Priest on trial for back-masking[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 1, 2009)

Haven't we solved this yet?  Oh I see, I go away for a while and everyone gets off topic....this is not how distributed criminal investigation is supposed to work


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Haven't we solved this yet?  Oh I see, I go away for a while and everyone gets off topic....this is not how distributed criminal investigation is supposed to work


pretty much it is the best that can be done


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't we solved this yet?  Oh I see, I go away for a while and everyone gets off topic....this is not how distributed criminal investigation is supposed to work
> ...



Okay, I know I'm a hard taskmaster...........now back to work!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

here's what we know so far

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjSVRsoBYNY]YouTube - Peewee's evidence town meeting[/ame]


----------



## mal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Police Eye Census Worker's Insurance*

By JEFFREY McMURRAY and DEVLIN BARRETT, AP
posted: 7 HOURS 46 MINUTES AGO

WASHINGTON (Nov. 13) -- Investigators trying to solve the mystery of a census taker found hanging from a tree with the word "fed" scrawled on his chest are examining whether he manipulated the scene in order to conceal a suicide and make a life insurance claim possible for his son, law enforcement officials told The Associated Press.

The dead man's son, Josh Sparkman, said in an interview with the AP that he found paperwork for the private life insurance policy among the personal files of his father, Bill Sparkman, but wasn't sure of the amount or when it was taken out. He said authorities have told him nothing about the case or produced a death certificate, which is usually needed to make an insurance claim.

---



peace...


----------



## Maple (Nov 13, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> *Police Eye Census Worker's Insurance*
> 
> By JEFFREY McMURRAY and DEVLIN BARRETT, AP
> posted: 7 HOURS 46 MINUTES AGO
> ...



Yes, I think there are a whole lot of libs on this board who need to choke down some feathers with it.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Nov 13, 2009)

Quincy, I missed the part where the investigators *concluded* it was a suicide?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2009)

No crow needs to be eaten by anyone yet.  They are still investigating.  But the additional information is good to know.


----------



## mal (Nov 13, 2009)

Maple said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > *Police Eye Census Worker's Insurance*
> ...



Will they be Honest enough?... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> No crow needs to be eaten by anyone yet.  They are still investigating.  But the additional information is good to know.



I'll be the First 2 Eat Crow if I am Wrong... 



peace...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 13, 2009)

suicide? i doubt it...


----------



## mal (Nov 13, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Quincy, I missed the part where the investigators *concluded* it was a suicide?



I'm not Concerned about the Conclusion... 

Excellent Post Odd Couple Reference. 



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought Palin killed him? What the fuck?


----------



## Emma (Nov 13, 2009)

You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story: 



> She said investigators still have not determined the manner of death and were still awaiting forensic tests.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 13, 2009)

Maple said:


> Yes, I think there are a whole lot of libs on this board who need to choke down some feathers with it.


 
What about the cons who assumed that this guy was killed by moonshiners?

Since everyone will be required to eat crow, why don't we just make it a nice turkey dinner with all the fixin's?


----------



## garyd (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't assume anything sir I merely poionted out the possibility and there is now just one more added to the pile...


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think there are a whole lot of libs on this board who need to choke down some feathers with it.
> ...


You mean the cons who brought up certain information that the libs not only did not take into account, but were utterly pissed off that more information that didn't fit into their nice knee-jerk assumption was provided?


----------



## garyd (Nov 13, 2009)

Exactly si.


----------



## Emma (Nov 13, 2009)

So. We have a man who was brutally murdered, or so sick and desperate he took his own life. I don't see the need for "gotcha" in either case.


----------



## Zona (Nov 13, 2009)

Emma said:


> You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story:
> 
> 
> 
> > She said investigators still have not determined the manner of death and were still awaiting forensic tests.



I am still waiting for the link from the OP..??


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2009)

Zona said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story:
> ...


Here, Dr. Traveler posted an earlier thread and there is a link there.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/94722-news-insurance-probed-in-census-takers-death.html


----------



## Maple (Nov 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Now we would not want to jump to conclusions on this now, but from the very start those right wing tea baggers were accused of doing this horrible thing. I knew from the get-go that this was not a murder, not enough evidence on anything to call it anything else. It's a suicide. It appears I was right.


----------



## Maple (Nov 13, 2009)

Zona said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story:
> ...



Ready to eat some crow feathers Zona?


----------



## chanel (Nov 14, 2009)

The whole story was so bizarre from the get-go.  I suspected suicide first, but could not believe all the media coverage labeling it possible "right wing terrorism".  Yet a Muslim jihadist massacres 13 people, and these same hypocrites are still saying "Don't jump to conclusions".  Defies logic.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think there are a whole lot of libs on this board who need to choke down some feathers with it.
> ...


selective memory there X
no one said Moonshiners DID it
but postulated that it COULD be a possibility
i know, i was one of them


----------



## California Girl (Nov 14, 2009)

chanel said:


> The whole story was so bizarre from the get-go.  I suspected suicide first, but could not believe all the media coverage labeling it possible "right wing terrorism".  Yet a Muslim jihadist massacres 13 people, and these same hypocrites are still saying "Don't jump to conclusions".  Defies logic.



It does appear that the MSM are a tad..... illogical, at times. Depending on their own agenda, they seem to swing from not just jumping to conclusions but doing a Neil Armstrong type leap.... and at others we are all supposed to wait patiently until the MSM decide what our opinion should be.


----------



## mal (Nov 14, 2009)

Zona said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story:
> ...





Yeah, I made it up...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 14, 2009)

Emma said:


> So. We have a man who was brutally murdered, or so sick and desperate he took his own life. I don't see the need for "gotcha" in either case.



I didn't Assume ANYTHING when it Happened...

MANY did, including the MSM...

Just like with the Beltway Snipers when they were Estimating that it was a Some Hunter Cracker who was Pissed at the World...

Ended up being a Islamic Convert and his Boy Toy on a Mission from Allah.



peace...


----------



## Zona (Nov 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



Quote: Originally Posted by DiveCon  
its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners

Wow, just wow.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 14, 2009)

chanel said:


> The whole story was so bizarre from the get-go.  I suspected suicide first, but could not believe all the media coverage labeling it possible "right wing terrorism".  Yet a Muslim jihadist massacres 13 people, and these same hypocrites are still saying "Don't jump to conclusions".  Defies logic.



Yeah, I'm confused about when I can jump to conclusions and when I can't.

If it looks like rightwingers did it, we can jump as high and far as our little legs will allow.

If it looks like minorities/Muslims/leftwingers did, we have to encase our lower bodies in concrete.

Got it.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2009)

Duke!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2009)

Police: Census worker staged death to conceal suicide - USATODAY.com

FRANKFORT, Ky. (AP)  Authorities are saying a Kentucky census worker found hanging from a tree with "fed" scrawled on his chest committed suicide and staged his death to look like a homicide.
A news release from Kentucky State Police said Tuesday that Bill Sparkman died at the same location where his body was found Sept. 12 near a cemetery in a heavily wooded area of southeastern Kentucky.

A man who found the body in the Daniel Boone National Forest said the 51-year-old was bound with duct tape, gagged and had an identification badge taped to his neck.

Investigators say Sparkman acted alone in manipulating the scene to conceal the suicide.

The news release says Sparkman had recently taken out two life insurance policies that would not pay out for suicide.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 24, 2009)

A Kentucky census worker found hanging from a tree with the word "fed" written on his chest killed himself and staged his death to look like a murder, authorities said Tuesday.

Investigators: Kentucky Census Worker Killed Himself - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 24, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Police: Census worker staged death to conceal suicide - USATODAY.com
> 
> FRANKFORT, Ky. (AP)  Authorities are saying a Kentucky census worker found hanging from a tree with "fed" scrawled on his chest committed suicide and staged his death to look like a homicide.
> A news release from Kentucky State Police said Tuesday that Bill Sparkman died at the same location where his body was found Sept. 12 near a cemetery in a heavily wooded area of southeastern Kentucky.
> ...


 
Will he be charged with one count of suicide and two counts of insurance fraud?


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2009)

So it wasn't some right-wing nut trying to send a message to Obama?


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if he will be charged with one count of suicide and two counts of insurance fraud?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2009)

Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?

Ravi?

sillybooboo?

Dr. Gimp?

Anyone?

Beuller?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> 
> Ravi?
> 
> ...






Yes! where the hell are they?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2009)

I blamed Kentucky Moonshiners..

My apology to the Moonshiners


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> ...


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> 
> Ravi?
> 
> ...



Looks like Mal "broke" the story on USMB some time ago:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ker-was-a-suicide-crow-can-be-eaten-here.html

Here's the original thread for all to see:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ce-census-worker-hanged-with-fed-on-body.html


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> ...


Thanks.  I was just searching for that atrocity of the original thread.  THAT thread is where the hate is.  Stupid, stubborn, agenda-driven, fools they were - and I'm practicing restraint.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2009)

Just browsed through the original thread and completely OT here  . . . . I haven't seen DiveCon or Plymco Pilgrim around in awhile.  roomy either.   Any know anything?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Suck it up, hate-mongers.  It was suicide:  Investigators: Kentucky Census Worker Killed Himself - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/95867-investigators-kentucky-census-worker-killed-himself.html


----------



## Jay Canuck (Nov 24, 2009)

even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Posters in the original thread:

   Who Posted?
Total Posts: 687
User Name 	Posts
Si modo 	102
DiveCon 	97
paperview 	68
Vast LWC 	33
Dogbert 	29
CrusaderFrank 	29
Emma 	28
Diuretic 	22
bodecea 	18
mdn2000 	17
PLYMCO_PILGRIM 	15
mskafka 	15
Dude 	15
Missourian 	14
Care4all 	13
Jay Canuck 	12
Xenophon 	11
EriktheRed 	11
noose4 	9
Article 15 	7
JakeStarkey 	7
xsited1 	6
MountainMan 	6
Amanda 	5
Ravi 	5
xotoxi 	5
hjmick 	4
RodISHI 	4
L.K.Eder 	4
Dr.Traveler 	4
eots 	4
del 	4
jillian 	4
Zona 	4
editec 	3
strollingbones 	3
Darkwind 	3
Annie 	2
chanel 	2
rightwinger 	2
Contessa_Sharra 	2
The T 	2
G.T. 	2
Neser Boha 	2
AllieBaba 	2
Old Rocks 	2
Lonestar_logic 	2
Pale Rider 	2
Terry 	2
RetiredGySgt 	2
Barb 	2
Mr.Fitnah 	2
Dutch 	1
PixieStix 	1
Navy1960 	1
tha malcontent 	1
anna 	1
Polk 	1
Contumacious 	1
Ipsl 	1
Dr.House 	1
Lost Soul 	1
Truthmatters 	1
slackjawed 	1
Avatar4321 	1
Rozman 	1
WillowTree 	1
RadiomanATL 	1
rdean 	1


----------



## Jay Canuck (Nov 24, 2009)

anyways I would have wrote "Fed up" on my chest but I can see what he was going for.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> 
> Ravi?
> 
> ...


I did no such thing.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Posters in the original thread:
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 687
> ...



hahaha, what a great use of your time.


----------



## Meister (Nov 24, 2009)

I owe a big apology to Bush and Cheney, I thought for sure they had dirty hands in this matter.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 24, 2009)

_But investigators didn't say what motivated Sparkman to end his life in the first place. He didn't leave a note, state police told reporters._

That makes sense, if he'd left a note then his apparent plan to garner insurance and other compensation would have failed.  And many suicide victims don't leave notes, although they do leave a trail.

So it seems it was suicide.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Posters in the original thread:
> ...


Yeah.  A click, control-A, and control-C took me all of 15 seconds.

Moron.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Nov 24, 2009)

Meister said:


> I owe a big apology to Bush and Cheney, I thought for sure they had dirty hands in this matter.



a broken clock and a broken record.....


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> ...


Right.  You didn't post there.  You started your own thread on the topic.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/89377-conservatives-throw-hillbillies-under-the-bus.html


----------



## Yurt (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> 
> Ravi?
> 
> ...



dogbert the thread starter who immediately blamed those who are against obama....

i quickly reviewed the orginal thread and the hatred from the left is astonishing.....they bend over backwards and forwards to make excuses or apologize for obama, but oh lordy someone gets killed and they immediately blame those who supposedly don't like obama....

some of the most partisan bullshit i've seen


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 24, 2009)

I figured Hillary did it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



15 seconds well spent! congratulations.


----------



## Meister (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The left seems to want to control our time too?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Actually, I did post there. And I didn't lay the blame for the death on anyone. Nor did I in the thread you've posted here...that was a thread laughing at conservatives for blaming moonshiners for the death.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Providing information is equivalent to blame in your mind.  How bizarre.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


What does this have to do exactly with Dude's lie about me?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


It has to do with YOUR bizarre equivocation of information being blame.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Wow!  You've had the same experience.  Go figure.........


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


So nothing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2009)

It has always been interesting to me how quickly some will point fingers and accuse somebody--anybody--in these isolated incidents, and how big they become in the news because of the political mileage somebody might gain.

If the person had written "OBAMA" on his body, you can be darn sure there would have been immediate conclusions that racism was a factor without knowing anything of what was in the person's mind.

Had this sad person written TEA PARTIER or REPUBLICAN on his body, I wonder what the reaction from the media, the Left, and/or the Right have been?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

btw, this is blame:



DiveCon said:


> its Kentucky, they likely were moonshiners



(thanked by Fatility)



DiveCon said:


> and if the people that did it were moonshiners, and they thought he was a "fed" aka "revenuer"
> 
> how would that be "political"
> 
> this did happen in Kentucky, remember?



(thanked by AllieBabba, Missourian)



Si modo said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



(thanked by Missourian)



RodISHI said:


> It points toward typical moonshiner type hillbilly assholes, could very well be meth druggies the modern version of moonshiners.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> btw, this is blame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it is so sad to see all this hate.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 24, 2009)

Meister said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



of course. but only after the left has taken your lunch money.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > btw, this is blame:
> ...


But not surprising. The hypocrisy is especially tasty.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



this predictable hypocrisy makes me cry.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Ooopsie...I stand corrected!


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the nutters who blamed this on tea partiers and/or militia types?
> ...



Check out this 'Nutter' post:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...r-hanged-with-fed-on-body-22.html#post1550664


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Could you give the post number, please?  Your link just takes me to a page in the thread.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Gee...Starting of your own bigoted blame thread, rather than joining in on the pig pile on in the original, really is a huge distinction here, isn't it?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> btw, this is blame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are insane if you think providing possibilities equals hate.

Give it up.  You looked like a fool when you tried it in your whiney thread about the topic and you still look like a fool trying it still.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


And, given the poster and the source, it is no surprise.



paperview said:


> New York Magazine shares some thoughts:
> 
> *Has Nancy Pelosis Fear of Political Violence Been Realized?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I figured you weren't big enough to apologize.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I'm sorry you can't admit you were wrong.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1551119-post8.html

Nobody -but nobody- speculated on a_* probable*_ reason in this particular scenario, just posited _*possible*_ explanations, which didn't include tea party or militia types.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > btw, this is blame:
> ...


 Riiiight...you all calling them hillbillies that hate the Fed is just pointing out a known fact, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


I'm not, you are...I blamed the death on no one, certainly not tea partiers or militia types.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep! I read the original thread,,, yes it's all about those "inciting" right wing extremists,, oh my dog butt ,, but I gotta feeling this is going to turn out just as the Duke case did. no apologies will be forthcoming.. but then again we are talking about a group of people who are all for being mum on islamofascist terrorism and will work their asses off to get them freed and do it so they punish and mock the US of KKKA, the military and the CIA, what else is there to think about an administration that will publish a list of Republicans, returning vets and call them a threat to society all the while shushing up the talk about the "war on terror." There is no war on terror..



Viva La Duke!


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


The fact of the matter is that that region of the country has a long history of its inhabitants hating anything about the federal government and it continues to this day.  Facts in history cannot be rewritten to suit your partisan fantasies...yet.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Except for the fact that you turned out to be wrong in placing the blame on so-called hillbillies.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Except I never placed the blame on anyone.  Liar.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Right...You just started a thread mocking those who were so bold to point out possibilities other than the knee-jerk "blame the right-wing extremists first" gambit.

Such a nuanced position to take.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You did.



Si modo said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Now you are the thought police. Classic.

You've lied about me on the first page of this thread...and all your dancing around doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Information is baaaaaaaaad when the barking moonbats are on a rabid frothing tear.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Out of context in a thread where I made 102 contributions, that means nothing at all.

Your fellow barking moonbats had all the answers, including Pelosi.

Only thing is, they were wrong.  Not only were they wrong, they viscerally hated any information that interfered with their knee-jerk assumptions, and they didn't hesitate to show that hatred of information and those providing it.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Suck it up, hate-mongers.  It was suicide:  Investigators: Kentucky Census Worker Killed Himself - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/95867-investigators-kentucky-census-worker-killed-himself.html


DAMN!!!

i didnt expect that


----------



## Amanda (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't expect that either but... it sure makes me glad I wasn't on the "jump to conclusions, try to spin someone's death to benefit my agenda" bandwagon.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2009)

hjmick said:


> So it wasn't some right-wing nut trying to send a message to Obama?



There will be no apologizes for those claims by anyone on this board.


----------



## mal (Nov 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Suck it up, hate-mongers.  It was suicide:  Investigators: Kentucky Census Worker Killed Himself - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com
> ...



This is Old News... Isn't it?...

I Thought I had a Thread about this already...

The Suicide Part.



peace...


----------



## Yurt (Nov 24, 2009)

i wonder if dogbert will come and apologize?


----------



## brewerboy (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting.

If true, he sure fooled a lot of people


----------



## mal (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn, I Hate when the Left Wishes and Hopes for a Hate Based Murder and only gets Suicide Made to Look like Murder for Insurance and Political Points...



peace...


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2009)

brewerboy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If true, he sure fooled a lot of people



Not so hard to do when those who report the facts determine what those facts will be.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


It wasn't until today that it was official - released by the investigators themselves today.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I'll be damned.  

Did anyone in the pool have suicide?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> Did anyone in the pool have suicide?


i guess some of us owe some apologies to the moonshiner/druggies


----------



## Emma (Nov 24, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Posters in the original thread:



How do you do that? (get stats on who posted in a thread)


----------



## Emma (Nov 24, 2009)

_Everyone_ who guessed what may have happened to this man was wrong, no matter where the fingers pointed. I don't recall anyone thinking it was a suicide. Good Lord, who'd have thought that? How tortured must someone be to go to such lengths? God rest his soul. I pray his son can somehow find peace, too.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 24, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Damn, I Hate when the Left Wishes and Hopes for a Hate Based Murder and only gets Suicide Made to Look like Murder for Insurance and Political Points...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



At least the left didn't fall for a backwards 'B'.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> _Everyone_ who guessed what may have happened to this man was wrong, no matter where the fingers pointed. I don't recall anyone thinking it was a suicide. Good Lord, who'd have thought that? How tortured must someone be to go to such lengths? God rest his soul. I pray his son can somehow find peace, too.



We were all wrong. No one thought it was a suicide as far as I can remember. The others all thought the hillbillies in the mountains did it, they're wrong too.

And he certainly was a tortured soul.


----------



## paperview (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Posters in the original thread:
> ...


Click on the number in the "replies" column to see Who Posted.


----------



## paperview (Nov 24, 2009)

Here, Emm, if you click on the number after the persons name, it brings you right to their posts:

Si modo 103 DiveCon 99 paperview 68 Vast LWC 33 Dogbert 29 CrusaderFrank 29 Emma 28 Diuretic 23 bodecea 18 mdn2000 17 PLYMCO_PILGRIM 15 mskafka 15 Dude 15 Missourian 14 Care4all 13 Jay Canuck 12 Xenophon 11 EriktheRed 11 noose4 9 Article 15 8 JakeStarkey 7 xsited1 6 MountainMan 6 Amanda 6 Ravi 5 xotoxi 5 hjmick 4 RodISHI 4 L.K.Eder 4 Dr.Traveler 4 eots 4 del 4 jillian 4 Zona 4 editec 3 strollingbones 3 Darkwind 3 Annie 2 chanel 2 rightwinger 2 tha malcontent 2 Contessa_Sharra 2 The T 2 G.T. 2 Neser Boha 2 AllieBaba 2 Old Rocks 2 Lonestar_logic 2 Pale Rider 2 Terry 2 RetiredGySgt 2 Barb 2 Mr.Fitnah 2 Dutch 1 PixieStix 1 Navy1960 1 anna 1 Polk 1 Contumacious 1 Ipsl 1 Dr.House 1 Lost Soul 1 Truthmatters 1 slackjawed 1 Avatar4321 1 Rozman 1 WillowTree 1 RadiomanATL 1 rdean 1


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Posters in the original thread:
> ...


Go to the subforum (such as "Current Events") where the threads are listed and click on number of replies.  A window will pop up and list all those who posted in the thread and you can click on the number of posts next to their name and get their posts.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 24, 2009)

If I may take the liberty of quoting myself from 09-27-2009 at 12:01 PM ...



Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > "...And they even had duct tape around his neck," Weaver said. "And they had like his identification tag on his neck. They had it duct-taped to the side of his neck, on the right side, almost on his right shoulder."
> ...


 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...r-hanged-with-fed-on-body-37.html#post1559595


----------



## del (Nov 24, 2009)

del said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll be damned.
> ...



I'll bet they're REALLY grumpy now!


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


hahahaha. It wasn't out of context and it was early in the thread.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2009)

You know, it's still possible the guy was a rightwing loon teapartying militant hillbilly....


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Ravi said:


> You know, it's still possible the guy was a rightwing loon teapartying militant hillbilly....



^Finally Laughed at something Ravi Posted... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

NYcarbineer said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I Hate when the Left Wishes and Hopes for a Hate Based Murder and only gets Suicide Made to Look like Murder for Insurance and Political Points...
> ...



No, but you guys Certainly didn't Waste anytime Mocking that Mentally Ill Woman...

You Fell for the Denver HQ Vandalism... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma said:


> _Everyone_ who guessed what may have happened to this man was wrong, no matter where the fingers pointed. I don't recall anyone thinking it was a suicide. Good Lord, who'd have thought that? How tortured must someone be to go to such lengths? God rest his soul. I pray his son can somehow find peace, too.



Pinning it on Right Wingers before the Facts were Known was the Problem...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > _Everyone_ who guessed what may have happened to this man was wrong, no matter where the fingers pointed. I don't recall anyone thinking it was a suicide. Good Lord, who'd have thought that? How tortured must someone be to go to such lengths? God rest his soul. I pray his son can somehow find peace, too.
> ...



^If only the Same Sympathy was there for that Poor Girl who wanted 15 Minutes of Fame with the Backwards B...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll be damned.
> ...



Williamson West BY GOD Virginia...

And your Apologies to my Kin are Accepted.



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Quincy, I missed the part where the investigators *concluded* it was a suicide?



^Emma and Strolling Thanked Jay for Holding Out Hope that some Rightwinger Killed this Guy...

Even with the Evidence Mounting the other way, some People just WANT to Blame the Right.

Give it some Thought before getting Angry with me.



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> suicide? i doubt it...



^On this Thread...

This is the Same Mentallity that Persistently Assumed Guilt in the Duke Case...

ALL of the way to the End.



peace...


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > _Everyone_ who guessed what may have happened to this man was wrong, no matter where the fingers pointed. I don't recall anyone thinking it was a suicide. Good Lord, who'd have thought that? How tortured must someone be to go to such lengths? God rest his soul. I pray his son can somehow find peace, too.
> ...



Incorrect.  There were a couple who considered the possibility.  You were one of the worst left-wing offenders who wanted to blame anyone on the right.  You're still young enough to change your ways.  Others aren't so lucky.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma said:


> You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story:
> 
> 
> 
> > She said investigators still have not determined the manner of death and were still awaiting forensic tests.



^Emma... This is what I am Talking about...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

chanel said:


> The whole story was so bizarre from the get-go.  I suspected suicide first, but could not believe all the media coverage labeling it possible "right wing terrorism".  Yet a Muslim jihadist massacres 13 people, and these same hypocrites are still saying "Don't jump to conclusions".  Defies logic.





From the 14th... Good God, *I Love you*, Chanel... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I have already Quoted the Continued Doubting on this very Thread...

In the Face of my OP those who Blamed Right Wingers Continued to Hold out Hope...

It's Concerning.



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

I wonder how many People will Furiously Search my Posts looking for something on this Today... 

_Emma... You are lucky I didn't make a Bet with you on this one!_

*HUGS*



peace...


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> *I wonder how many People will Furiously Search my Posts looking for something on this Today...*
> 
> _Emma... You are lucky I didn't make a Bet with you on this one!_
> 
> ...


Zero...you just aren't that important.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > *I wonder how many People will Furiously Search my Posts looking for something on this Today...*
> ...



You keep telling yourself that, Ravi... 

And Aside from this Silliness, have a Happy Thanksgiving!



peace...


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 25, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> Did anyone in the pool have suicide?


Over here.

I was the guy saying how dangerous it was to blame 'right wing radio' for this, remember?


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll be damned.
> ...



Some on the Left Continued to Deny it on this Thread Weeks ago: 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ker-was-a-suicide-crow-can-be-eaten-here.html

Soul Searching is in Order...



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll be damned.
> ...



Link or it didn't happen.

Just kidding 

Yup.  I was wrong on this one.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 25, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Don't need to link it, its in this thread.

I hope some folks here realize they were ready to curtail freedom of speech over this, and how wrong such hysteria is.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Amen...

But Many of those People are only Situationally and Temporarily Hysterically Emotional...

They don't Acknowledge their Reaction after the Fact...

They will either Avoid it, or Deny it... Or Attack those who Point it out.

^Pick one.



peace...


----------



## Annie (Nov 25, 2009)

and from the media at the time:

Send the Body To Glenn Beck! - Hit & Run : Reason Magazine

Wonder if any will respond? 

There's a whole bunch, but these mirror so much of what had gone down here:



> Huffington Post
> 
> From this profile of the cancer survivor and volunteer, it appears suicide is unlikely. We'll find out. But at some point, unhinged hostility to the federal government, whipped up by the Becks, can become violence. That's what Pelosi was worried about.
> 
> ...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Annie said:


> and from the media at the time:
> 
> Send the Body To Glenn Beck! - Hit & Run : Reason Magazine
> 
> ...







peace...


----------



## concept (Nov 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



because noosey here, like dogface and all the rest of the dopey libs are partisan hacks of the first order.  

What a thread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 25, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any apology forthcoming?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 25, 2009)

jillian said:


> but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> 
> that's just goofy. right?



Any apology forthcoming?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 25, 2009)

EriktheRed said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> ...



Uh huh. 

"I let my hatred for the right and real Americans blind me" is a great way to start the apology


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 25, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> ...



Start the Apology Countdown clock, theme from Jeopardy playing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 25, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Michelle Bachmann is probably ROFLing and LOLing.



Uh huh.

Sure she is.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 25, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Liar.  102 contributions - one line?  Out of context.

You're pathetic.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It should be Illegal to be that Dishonest, Ravi... Shame on you.



peace...


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > You have jumped the gun here; it's not been ruled homicide or suicide yet. I guess you failed to read the entire story:
> ...



?

That was from the article you quoted. At the time you posted this, they had not yet determined it was suicide.


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> ^If only the Same Sympathy was there for that Poor Girl who wanted 15 Minutes of Fame with the Backwards B...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Or that couple in CO looking for their 15 minutes...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I didn't Need them to... And my OP says "Seems"... But I was MORE than Willing to Eat Crow if I was Wrong... I was NOT.

You, on the other Hand, Held out Hope that it was still a Rightwinger Acting on Beck's Hate...

^Of course that's my Opinion of your Insistance on Waiting for something More Official than the Link in my OP...

You Knew where it was going, Emma...  Why Continue the Defense of the Previous Position that it was Possibly a Rightwinger Acting out of ObamaRage or Anti-Gubmn't Rage?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > ^If only the Same Sympathy was there for that Poor Girl who wanted 15 Minutes of Fame with the Backwards B...
> ...



I have Sympathy for their Children...

Those (2) Douchebags can Suck Sand, as far as I am Concerned...



peace...


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



You have proof of that, right? 


The majority of my posts in that thread were with divecon regarding "revenuers".  The only thing I said about 'hate' was in reference to what I know of rural / Appalachian people and with their distrust in government, it doesn't take much to send them over the edge. I did say, given what was reported about this man, I'd be surprised if it were suicide, and I am.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...




Look at the Line right Below what you Bolded and tell me what it Reads... 

As for your Take on my People Down there...

When was the Last Government Official or Representative of ANY Time Lynched?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> ...



It's NOT what anyone has Actually Done, it's what Liberals WISH some Rightwingers would do that Should be Apologized for!...



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word âfedâ scrawled on his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eat Shit you Fucking Stain... Recant and Apologize, not just because you were Wrong, but because THAT was Wrong...



peace...


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> *Police Eye Census Worker's Insurance*
> 
> By JEFFREY McMURRAY and DEVLIN BARRETT, AP
> posted: 7 HOURS 46 MINUTES AGO
> ...



Yes, now why on earth could any thinking person start to wonder about what led up to a census worker hanging from a tree in the mountains of Kentucky with the word FED written on his chest just might be a valid suspicion. I mean the partisan divide and the mood of the country wouldn't EVER be cause to speculate that this was done as a blatant display of hatred and vengeance, right?


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > *Police Eye Census Worker's Insurance*
> ...



Yet these Same Liberals can't Seem to see Islam in an Islamist Praising Allah as he Shoots Troops Preparing to Deploy to Afghanistan @ Ft. Hood...



peace...


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Well, your opinion was wrong; I was merely pointing out that you'd jumped the gun a bit. 

BTW, they're my people too. Not only my horde of relations, but many others I'm surrounded by down here. I was speaking to their distrust of government and --- how do I put this kindly --- _craziness_.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Emma said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Yeah, that's Fine, Emma... You Reluctance to see the Obvious in THIS Situation is Reflective of your Bias... You can Agree or Disagree, but that's what I Observe.

As for your Examples of anything Resembling a Lynching of a "Fed" in Recent History...

You got some?

That would Support your Insistence that this may Not have been a Suicide.



peace...


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Mal, where the FUCK am I insisting this isn't a suicide? I said (back on that other thread at the time he was found) that given what was reported about this man, I would be surprised if it were a suicide, and now that the determination is made  I AM surprised it was suicide. That doesn't mean I don't believe it was, just that I'm shocked someone would go to such lengths (as I posted above). Also, if officials had released the position and condition of the body initially, it would have been obvious (or more likely) to have been viewed a suicide. I know why they couldn't do so until the investigation was complete, but that doesn't change the fact that I'm surprised he killed himself. From all reports by those who knew him, he didn't _appear_ to be in such a state of mind. 

Is that clear now?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 25, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > but they aren't inciting anyone or anything like that.....
> ...



Do you really think any of them will? 

As Jillian so eloquently put it: That's just goofy...


----------



## Intense (Nov 25, 2009)

Life is a Bitch Huh!!! Happy Thanksgiving All!!!!!!!


----------



## The T (Nov 25, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Think Progress » Census worker hanged with the word â&#8364;&#732;fedâ&#8364;&#8482; scrawled on his body.
> ...


 
Way to call out that pathetic excuse for an _American._


----------

